# ¿En base a qué la leche materna es la mejor para el bebé?



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.


----------



## juantxxxo (29 Ene 2022)

Ahí dejo una: es importante para el sistema inmune del bebé.


----------



## Saludable-13 (29 Ene 2022)

http://librosdesalud.es/Mi-primer-veneno.pdf











http://librosdesalud.es/El-libro-de-la-lactancia-materna.pdf


----------



## Albtd43 (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.




Nada como una buena fórmula de insectos del tío Klaus para que la criatura salga grande y fuerte.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ahí dejo una: es importante para el sistema inmune del bebé.



Chorradas como melones.
La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (29 Ene 2022)

es cierto que las tetas se estropean cuando amamantas?


----------



## juantxxxo (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



La leche esa de lab tiene inmunoglobulinas, por ejemplo???????


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> http://librosdesalud.es/Mi-primer-veneno.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buen invento para devolver a las madres a casita sin salir...
Matar de hambre al bebé porque algún subnormal le da por decir que es lo mejor para el bebé, y sale más listo, guapo y alto.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Ene 2022)

La leche Brawndo de laboratorio tiene electrolitos y es lo que quieren los bebés


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> es cierto que las tetas se estropean cuando amamantas?



Yo no lo hice, pero sí, se quedan escachufladas total.


juantxxxo dijo:


> La leche esa de lab tiene inmunoglobulinas, por ejemplo???????



Lo que no tiene es insecticidas, antibióticos, etc....


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Cualquier persona normal debería saber que lo que come la madre le sale en la leche y tal y como nos alimentamos es de atrasados pensar que es lo mejora para nadie, de hecho los amamantados son los bebés con más alergias.


----------



## Saludable-13 (29 Ene 2022)

http://librosdesalud.es/Los-peligros-de-la-leche.pdf


----------



## juantxxxo (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo que no tiene es insecticidas, antibióticos, etc....



Ya, ni nicotina, ni cocaína, ni todo tipo de alcaloides diversos.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> http://librosdesalud.es/Los-peligros-de-la-leche.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924516



Qué eres, hermana de Fernando Simón?, ja, ja, ja.


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.





Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



Eres la viva imagen de la derroicion mental, un inútil integral. Si comemos mierda como dices es gracias a los laboratorios.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ya, ni nicotina, ni cocaína, ni todo tipo de alcaloides diversos.



Exacto, porquerías que entran al cuerpo del bebé a través de la teta de la madre.



Lubinillo dijo:


> Eres la viva imagen de la derroicion mental, un inútil integral. Si comemos mierda como dices es gracias a los laboratorios.



No corazón, es gracias a la mierda que echan en los alimentos


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Ene 2022)

Estáis provocando celiaquías desas y movidas a punta de pala a vuestras crías por no querer darles la teta.


----------



## Ederto (29 Ene 2022)

la leche materna es mejor, sobre todo por el envase y la presentación.


----------



## Funcional (29 Ene 2022)

Yo tambien lo he pensado siempre pero parece que es uno de esos temas tabú de los que no se puede hablar. En seguida sale la talibana de turno con lo de la inmunidad natural y toda la retahila. Y ya cuando aluden a argumentos sentimentales como lo de la mirada y la conexion de almas hay que abandonar cualquier intento de diálogo razonable.
No dudo de que la leche materna de una mujer joven y sana y sin vicios sea lo ideal. Pero tambien es cierto que hay muchas personas que no han accedido a la leche materna y han sido criados a biberon o ama de cría y han salido adelante completamente sanos. Por lo menos se les ha evitado el retraso en el crecimiento que proporcionan las leches poco nutritivas y muchas infecciones que pasan de madre a hijo.
Es mas, yo lo que he observado, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, es que la talla de los españoles nacidos en los años 70 aumentó en casi diez centímetros y fué la época en que se pusieron de moda los biberones de leche artificial y los potitos. No solo se produjo un espectacular aumento de talla, y ahí están las estadísticas, sino que además se criaban más sanos y todavía no habían empezado las generaciones de las alergias y los autismos.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Eres la viva imagen de la derroicion mental, un inútil integral. Si comemos mierda como dices es gracias a los laboratorios.



No corazón, es gracias a la mierda que echan en los alimentos


《Judas》 dijo:


> Estáis provocando celiaquías desas y movidas a punta de pala a vuestras crías por no querer darles la teta.



Mentira, solo hay que ver cómo se crían unos y otros, a ver quién lo diferencia...... 


Funcional dijo:


> Yo tambien lo he pensado siempre pero parece que es uno de esos temas tabú de los que no se puede hablar. En seguida sale la talibana de turno con lo de la inmunidad natural y toda la retahila. Y ya cuando aluden a argumentos sentimentales como lo de la mirada y la conexion de almas hay que abandonar cualquier intento de diálogo razonable.
> No dudo de que la leche materna de una mujer joven y sana y sin vicios sea lo ideal. Pero tambien es cierto que hay muchas personas que no han accedido a la leche materna y han sido criados a biberon o ama de cría y han salido adelante completamente sanos. Por lo menos se les ha evitado el retraso en el crecimiento que proporcionan las leches poco nutritivas y muchas infecciones que pasan de madre a hijo.
> Es mas, yo lo que he observado, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, es que la talla de los españoles nacidos en los años 70 aumentó en casi diez centímetros y fué la época en que se pusieron de moda los biberones de leche artificial by los potitos. No solo se produjo un espectacular aumento de talla, y ahí están las estadísticas, sino que además se criaban más sanos y todavía no habían empezado las generaciones de las alergias y los autismos.



[

Exactamente igual que los niños de África amamantados por su madres.....de lo que se come se cría... si no hay calidad en teta, no hay calidad de cría.
Muy fácil de ver.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Ene 2022)

La celiaquía crece tanto como la memez de no querer dar la teta


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No corazón, es gracias a la mierda que echan en los alimentos



Y que crees que esa mierda que ponen en los alimentos crece en los arboles? Tu fíate de la leche de laboratorio...
Por cierto, pobres de tus hijos.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Yo tambien lo he pensado siempre pero parece que es uno de esos temas tabú de los que no se puede hablar. En seguida sale la talibana de turno con lo de la inmunidad natural y toda la retahila. Y ya cuando aluden a argumentos sentimentales como lo de la mirada y la conexion de almas hay que abandonar cualquier intento de diálogo razonable.
> No dudo de que la leche materna de una mujer joven y sana y sin vicios sea lo ideal. Pero tambien es cierto que hay muchas personas que no han accedido a la leche materna y han sido criados a biberon o ama de cría y han salido adelante completamente sanos. Por lo menos se les ha evitado el retraso en el crecimiento que proporcionan las leches poco nutritivas y muchas infecciones que pasan de madre a hijo.
> Es mas, yo lo que he observado, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, es que la talla de los españoles nacidos en los años 70 aumentó en casi diez centímetros y fué la época en que se pusieron de moda los biberones de leche artificial by los potitos. No solo se produjo un espectacular aumento de talla, y ahí están las estadísticas, sino que además se criaban más sanos y todavía no habían empezado las generaciones de las alergias y los autismos.



[

Exactamente igual que los niños de África amamantados por su madres.....de lo que se come se cría... si no hay calidad en teta, no hay calidad de cría.
Muy fácil de ver.


Lubinillo dijo:


> Y que crees que esa mierda que ponen en los alimentos crece en los arboles? Tu fíate de la leche de laboratorio...
> Por cierto, pobres de tus hijos.



Sano, guapo y listo y por cierto, pudo alimentarlo toda la familia y mis tetas siguen cojonudas.
Lo tuyo es envidia no?


《Judas》 dijo:


> La celiaquía crece tanto como la memez de no querer dar la teta



Otra chorrada, igual que la soplapollez de los teteados.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (29 Ene 2022)

Don't feed the troll.

Ignore y arreando.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> La celiaquía crece tanto como la memez de no querer dar la teta



Otra chorrada, igual que la soplapollez de los teteados.


NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Don't feed the troll.
> 
> Ignore y arreando.



Ja, ja, ja, vete a tu crianza natural mi amor, eres la independentista, sola, gorda, fea y frustrada del Penedés, pues? NI tus hijos te aguantan


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Ene 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Yo tambien lo he pensado siempre pero parece que es uno de esos temas tabú de los que no se puede hablar. En seguida sale la talibana de turno con lo de la inmunidad natural y toda la retahila. Y ya cuando aluden a argumentos sentimentales como lo de la mirada y la conexion de almas hay que abandonar cualquier intento de diálogo razonable.
> No dudo de que la leche materna de una mujer joven y sana y sin vicios sea lo ideal. Pero tambien es cierto que hay muchas personas que no han accedido a la leche materna y han sido criados a biberon o ama de cría y han salido adelante completamente sanos. Por lo menos se les ha evitado el retraso en el crecimiento que proporcionan las leches poco nutritivas y muchas infecciones que pasan de madre a hijo.
> Es mas, yo lo que he observado, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, es que la talla de los españoles nacidos en los años 70 aumentó en casi diez centímetros y fué la época en que se pusieron de moda los biberones de leche artificial y los potitos. No solo se produjo un espectacular aumento de talla, y ahí están las estadísticas, sino que además se criaban más sanos y todavía no habían empezado las generaciones de las alergias y los autismos.



en fin algunos tenéis las neuronas justas para pasar el rato. 
si pones a una persona de 23 años de hace 150 años frente a otra de hoy día de la misma edad, la de hace 150 años se lo come vivo al de hoy por mucho que le saque 30 centimetros


----------



## jaimegvr (29 Ene 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Yo tambien lo he pensado siempre pero parece que es uno de esos temas tabú de los que no se puede hablar. En seguida sale la talibana de turno con lo de la inmunidad natural y toda la retahila. Y ya cuando aluden a argumentos sentimentales como lo de la mirada y la conexion de almas hay que abandonar cualquier intento de diálogo razonable.
> No dudo de que la leche materna de una mujer joven y sana y sin vicios sea lo ideal. Pero tambien es cierto que hay muchas personas que no han accedido a la leche materna y han sido criados a biberon o ama de cría y han salido adelante completamente sanos. Por lo menos se les ha evitado el retraso en el crecimiento que proporcionan las leches poco nutritivas y muchas infecciones que pasan de madre a hijo.
> Es mas, yo lo que he observado, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, es que la talla de los españoles nacidos en los años 70 aumentó en casi diez centímetros y fué la época en que se pusieron de moda los biberones de leche artificial y los potitos. No solo se produjo un espectacular aumento de talla, y ahí están las estadísticas, sino que además se criaban más sanos y todavía no habían empezado las generaciones de las alergias y los autismos.



Los autismos son las 40 vacunas que hoy les meten a los niños y tal.......


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

NIños obesos, celiacos y con alergias, la mayoría de ellos de teta.
A simple vista nadie diferencia un teteado de un biberoneado y antes daba igual, ahora es más que evidente el daño que hace la leche materna.


Lubinillo dijo:


> en fin algunos tenéis las neuronas justas para pasar el rato.
> si pones a una persona de 23 años de hace 150 años frente a otra de hoy día de la misma edad, la de hace 150 años se lo come vivo al de hoy por mucho que le saque 30 centimetros



La leche de las africana no nutre, la leche de la españolas de la postguerra tampoco lo hacía.
Se llama carencia nutricional.
Ahora se le llama veneno nutricional, más vale que analicen las leches de sus tetas esas mamis convencidas y alucinaban.


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sano, guapo y listo y por cierto, pudo alimentarlo toda la familia y mis tetas siguen cojonudas.
> Lo tuyo es envidia no?



De que voy a tener envidia lerdo. Lo que me da es rabia que existan personas que crean que la leche que hace una empresa pensando en tener beneficios pueda ser mejor que la leche materna.
Para tu información y por si no lo sabias, el humano jamas va a superar a la Naturaleza.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> en fin algunos tenéis las neuronas justas para pasar el rato.
> si pones a una persona de 23 años de hace 150 años frente a otra de hoy día de la misma edad, la de hace 150 años se lo come vivo al de hoy por mucho que le saque 30 centimetros



La leche de las africana no nutre, la leche de la españolas de la postguerra tampoco lo hacía.
Se llama carencia nutricional.
Ahora se le llama veneno nutricional, más vale que analicen las leches


Lubinillo dijo:


> De que voy a tener envidia lerdo. Lo que me da es rabia que existan personas que crean que la leche que hace una empresa pensando en tener beneficios pueda ser mejor que la leche materna.
> Para tu información y por si no lo sabias, el humano jamas va a superar a la Naturaleza.



Para que te enteres cernícalo.
Soy mujer y madre y pensante, la leche materna tiene calidad cero, el laboratorio tiene todos los nutrientes en su calidad y número medidos al milímetro.
Es un hecho que la salud, así como la talla y hasta la cara de los españoles mejoró con los biberones de los 70


----------



## wingardian leviosa (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



Si abres un hilo preguntando, te contestan y no te gusta, ¿Para qué abres un hilo preguntando?


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Es un hecho que la salud, así como la ta


wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Si abres un hilo preguntando, te contestan y no te gusta, ¿Para qué abres un hilo preguntando?



Para debatir realidades versus mentiras.
Por cierto y ahora que recuerdo, en el foro de Crianza Natural dan teta hasta los siete años y la mayoría tienen churumbeles raros, autistas, pegones, con TEA, etc...vamos, un horror.... será que la materna de algunas tienen más efectos secundarios que las vacunas....


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La leche de las africana no nutre, la leche de la españolas de la postguerra tampoco lo hacía.
> Se llama carencia nutricional.
> Ahora se le llama veneno nutricional, más vale que analicen las leches
> 
> ...



Vamos que no sabes por donde te da el aire.
Lo de pensante quien lo dice? Porque con cada frase se nota que lo único que haces es cacarear lo has leído por ahí.
Haber nacido del sexo femenino no te hace mujer, lo que eres es un pedazo de carne con ojos.
No te lo voy a explicar porque veo que no lo vas a entender.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Por cierto y ahora que recuerdo, en el foro de Crianza Natural dan teta hasta los siete años y la mayoría tienen churumbeles raros, autistas, pegones, con TEA, etc...vamos, un horror.... será que la materna de algunas tienen más efectos secun


Lubinillo dijo:


> Vamos que no sabes por donde te da el aire.
> Lo de pensante quien lo dice? Porque con cada frase se nota que lo único que haces es cacarear lo has leído por ahí.
> Haber nacido del sexo femenino no te hace mujer, lo que eres es un pedazo de carne con ojos.
> No te lo voy a explicar porque veo que no lo vas a entender.



Claro porque eres de las abducidas y nada pensantes amamantadoras.
Penoso


----------



## Lubinillo (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Por cierto y ahora que recuerdo, en el foro de Crianza Natural dan teta hasta los siete años y la mayoría tienen churumbeles raros, autistas, pegones, con TEA, etc...vamos, un horror.... será que la materna de algunas tienen más efectos secun
> 
> Claro porque eres de las abducidas y nada pensantes amamantadoras.
> Penoso



A las que a mi me gusta dar de mamar son mayorcitas ya


----------



## Hanselcat (29 Ene 2022)

Un amigo fue alimentado con leche de cerda y jamás ha dejado de ser un gorrino.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Es un hecho que la salud, así como la ta
> 
> Para debatir realidades versus mentiras.
> Por cierto y ahora que recuerdo, en el foro de Crianza Natural dan teta hasta los siete años y la mayoría tienen churumbeles raros, autistas, pegones, con TEA, etc...vamos, un horror.... será que la materna de algunas tienen más efectos secundarios que las vacunas....



Has hecho una pregunta, es decir quieres ver en qué puntos podría ser mejor la leche materna.

El tema, según haces ver en tus comentarios, es que tienes una creencia fundada de que la lactancia materna no sólo no es una ventaja sino que crea problemas y trastornos. Tu intención de debatir es cero.


----------



## manutartufo (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.



Es mejor el whisky tienes toda la razón.


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (29 Ene 2022)

Bueno, pues aquí tenemos otro subnormal diciendo que lo mejor para un recién nacido es leche de laboratorio en vez de la de la teta de su madre... y seguimos sumando para bingo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Ene 2022)

7000 años de humanidad están equivocados para el op


----------



## Ruycam (29 Ene 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Vamos que no sabes por donde te da el aire.
> Lo de pensante quien lo dice? Porque con cada frase se nota que lo único que haces es cacarear lo has leído por ahí.
> Haber nacido del sexo femenino no te hace mujer, lo que eres es un pedazo de carne con ojos.
> No te lo voy a explicar porque veo que no lo vas a entender.



No pierdas el tiempo con esta imbécil.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

wingardian leviosa dijo:


> Has hecho una pregunta, es decir quieres ver en qué puntos podría ser mejor la leche materna.
> 
> El tema, según haces ver en tus comentarios, es que tienes una creencia fundada de que la lactancia materna no sólo no es una ventaja sino que crea problemas y trastornos. Tu intención de debatir es cero.



Perdonaaa, debatir es rebatir lo que otros dicen según la evidencia a ojo vista.



Ruycam dijo:


> No pierdas el tiempo con esta imbécil.



Me encanta...me sigues y todo...qué majete el pajete...guay 



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> 7000 años de humanidad están equivocados para el op



Antes podía ser leche de calidad, ahora las tetas ni llenan a los pobre críos que les tienen berreando hasta que se duermen agotados sin comer.



manutartufo dijo:


> Es mejor el whisky tienes toda la razón.



Al menos con el whisky sabes qué tomas, con la leche materna ni puta idea.

*En qué se nota que es mejor la leche materna hoy día?
Algún experto diferencia qué niño ha tomado leche de teta o leche de bote?
Los niños alimentados con leche artificial duermen más y mejor y se crían estupendos.
Los niños amamantados alérgicos son su madres las que deben dejar de comer los alimentos que les producen la alergia, así que eso de que la leche materna evita alergias es un cuento chino importante.
Con leche materna ni sabes qué ni cuánto comen
Lo de a demanda como dicen las locas de la teta ya es el colmo de la tontería.*


Es fascinante ver cómo ciertas foreras del foro sectario de los criamos naturales como los melocotones...donde crían dictadores y dan teta aunque les salgan niños chungos, me siguen.
Gracias amigas, como se entere la gorda del penedés os echa, ojito.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Es fascinante ver cómo ciertas foreras del foro sectario donde crían dictadores y dan teta aunque les salgan niños chungos, me siguen.
Gracias amigas, como se entere la gorda del penedés os echa, ojito. 
La calidad de la leche materna actual no está probada, debería probarse y analizarse antes de cada toma.
La leche materna no sale cuando tiene que salir de entrada, hay bebés que se pasan días esperando que a sus madres les suba la leche y no les dan nada de comer.
No cambia según necesidad, siempre hay un periodo donde el bebé pasa hambre y llora, los niños más llorones son los de teta, por algo es.
Yo respeto, pero sobre la leche materna se dicen mentiras a montones y hay que desmontarlas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (29 Ene 2022)

Vete a la mierda ya!

Te operastes las tetas o algo así y ahora no puedes ni dar de mamar o k te pasa?


----------



## Sacerdotisa Covidianista (29 Ene 2022)

Células madre de la leche materna se convierten en neuronas en el cerebro del bebé - Instituto Europeo de Salud Mental Perinatal


La madre vive en el bebé y el bebé vive en su madre. Y no es una metáfora, sino algo literal. Eso ha revelado este estudio que ha puesto de manifiesto que las células madre de la leche materna se transfieren al bebé y terminan en órganos fundamentales, especialmente el cerebro. Es un...




saludmentalperinatal.es





Toma, para que te hagas una idea de en qué es mejor la leche materna.


----------



## Funcional (29 Ene 2022)

Esto de la leche materna es como lo de las vacunas, que no tienen por qué valer todas para todo el mundo ni en la misma proporción. Lo más aproximado a una leche ideal es la de laboratorio, con sus ingredientes esenciales medidos, igual que el pienso para los perritos, que está concebido para una nutrición completa. Repito que hay madres enfermas o con graves carencias y pueden transmitirlas, asi que no seais tan talibanas algunas porque no podéis demostrar que vuestros hijos han salido óptimos ni que no hubiera sido mejor para ellos una alimentación artificial. Más barato sale de la teta, eso no es discutible, pero a los hijos pienso que hay que darles lo mejor, no lo más económico si se puede.


----------



## VOXero (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



He trabajado años formulando y fabricando fórmulas lácteas de leches maternizadas para varias marcas y no sabes lo que dices


----------



## VOXero (29 Ene 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es criticar la leche materna y alabar las fórmulas infantiles maternizadas cuyo principal ingrediente es la LECHE DE VACA, aparte de otras mierdas como el suero lácteo que es un subproducto o residuo problemático por contaminante de la fabricación del queso, grasas vegetales, o de realizarse ajustes de pH antes del secado con sosa cáustica por poner algunos ejemplos..


----------



## furia porcina (29 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.



Pues porque con la leche materna está comprobado que la especie humana ha conseguido no extinguirse a lo largo de miles de años, mientras que con la leche artificial todavía no ha pasado suficiente tiempo para poder asegurar lo mismo.


----------



## furia porcina (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Exacto, porquerías que entran al cuerpo del bebé a través de la teta de la madre.
> 
> 
> No corazón, es gracias a la mierda que echan en los alimentos



Pero incluso en eso la leche materna es mejor porqué añade un filtro de selección darwiniana para la mejora de la especie.


----------



## Arthas98 (30 Ene 2022)

Que tiro en la nuca más tonto tienes


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

En base a la misma razón que explica que la leche de la vaca es la mejor para un ternero y la de una cabra la óptima para un chivito. 

Pero como solo eres una pedorra gilipollas, igual hasta algo tan simplón te resulta incomprensible.

Entiendo que en el fondo intentes justificarte por haber puesto tu comodidad o conveniencia por encima de la salud de tu hijo, pero tampoco te atormentes. Lo hace el 99% de las madres actuales. Algunas incluso los asesinan en su seno.

Así que no sufras eres tan mierda como todas las demás. Nadie te lo va a reprochar realmente.


----------



## Ratona001 (30 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> La leche esa de lab tiene inmunoglobulinas, por ejemplo???????



Tonterias. 

Si eso fuese cierto no pondrian 5 vacunas los primeros 14 Dias de vida. O asi. Que les meten ya vacunas en seguida


----------



## Porestar (30 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Tonterias.
> 
> Si eso fuese cierto no pondrian 5 vacunas los primeros 14 Dias de vida. O asi. Que les meten ya vacunas en seguida



¿qué? si no recuerdo mal dan una vacuna y es oral.


----------



## Ratona001 (30 Ene 2022)

Porestar dijo:


> ¿qué? si no recuerdo mal dan una vacuna y es oral.



No puedes recordar porque tenias meses cuando te empozoñaban. 

Aqui tienes un Screenshot. 
Los primeros 6 meses de vida dando por culo con vacunas. 

Y si sacan la vacuna para el covid nasal. A saber...Lo mismo vacuna oral + nasal para bebés.


----------



## Porestar (30 Ene 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No puedes recordar porque tenias meses cuando te empozoñaban.
> 
> Aqui tienes un Screenshot.
> Los primeros 6 meses de vida dando por culo con vacunas.
> ...



Tengo dos hijos, retrasada, y como has puesto en esa misma tabla no se les vacuna hasta que tienen un par de meses, qué coño los van a pinchar recién nacidos.


----------



## Vilux (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



¿Qué sabrá el puto laboratorio lo que necesita un bebé?


----------



## ANS² (30 Ene 2022)

llegamos a la cima con la leche materna

y ahora con las nuevas alimentaciones salen mariconas, putas, travestidos y progres

2+2=?


----------



## Mexa (30 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo recuerdos borrosos pero reales de que me comía el ansia viva de tomar teta, incluso describiría esa ansia viva similar al deseo sexual. Y mi madre nunca me negaba el pecho. Antes de que vengáis a joder y hacer chistes, yo era muy pequeño, ya caminaba pero era muy pequeño. No me imagino que negarle eso a un bebe, sea sano en ninguna circunstancia. Es sumar 2+2.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (30 Ene 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> Yo tambien lo he pensado siempre pero parece que es uno de esos temas tabú de los que no se puede hablar. En seguida sale la talibana de turno con lo de la inmunidad natural y toda la retahila. Y ya cuando aluden a argumentos sentimentales como lo de la mirada y la conexion de almas hay que abandonar cualquier intento de diálogo razonable.
> No dudo de que la leche materna de una mujer joven y sana y sin vicios sea lo ideal. Pero tambien es cierto que hay muchas personas que no han accedido a la leche materna y han sido criados a biberon o ama de cría y han salido adelante completamente sanos. Por lo menos se les ha evitado el retraso en el crecimiento que proporcionan las leches poco nutritivas y muchas infecciones que pasan de madre a hijo.
> Es mas, yo lo que he observado, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, es que la talla de los españoles nacidos en los años 70 aumentó en casi diez centímetros y fué la época en que se pusieron de moda los biberones de leche artificial y los potitos. No solo se produjo un espectacular aumento de talla, y ahí están las estadísticas, sino que además se criaban más sanos y todavía no habían empezado las generaciones de las alergias y los autismos.



Los Bébés de biberón suelen ser más grandes pero coño somos humanos y no animales que necesitan pienso . Dar la teta es bueno para la relación madre y bebé y eso es más importante.


----------



## PalPueblo (30 Ene 2022)

La atracción por las tetas de más de media humanidad de dónde sale?

Mi única duda es que la recomiende la OMS.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En base a la misma razón que explica que la leche de la vaca es la mejor para un ternero y la de una cabra la óptima para un chivito.
> 
> Pero como solo eres una pedorra gilipollas, igual hasta algo tan simplón te resulta incomprensible.
> 
> ...



El biberón es todo menos cómodo . Levantarte por la noche a calentar leche mientras el niño se desvela completamente es más incómodo que el segundo que cuesta sacarse una teta . Lo que pasa es que las mujeres de hoy en día son retrasadas y te lo dice un padre de familia


----------



## Vivoenalemania (30 Ene 2022)

PalPueblo dijo:


> La atracción por las tetas de más de media humanidad de dónde sale?
> 
> Mi única duda es que la recomiende la OMS.



Hostia pues igual el plan es convertir a los futuros hombres en maricones


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> El biberón es todo menos cómodo . Levantarte por la noche a calentar leche mientras el niño se desvela completamente es más incómodo que el segundo que cuesta sacarse una teta . Lo que pasa es que las mujeres de hoy en día son retrasadas y te lo dice un padre de familia



Lo de la comodidad no es por sacarse la teta o dar el biberón, sino porque pueden delegar en el mangina de turno.

El "bibi" lo puede dar cualquiera, la teta solo ellas. Por tanto lo primero las "libera", lo segundo las "esclaviza". Ya lo ha dado a entender la pedorra de la OP. Que lo que queremos es convertirlas en amas de cría. Más claro agua.


----------



## Vivoenalemania (30 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Lo de la comodidad no es por sacarse la teta o dar el biberón, sino porque pueden delegar en el mangina de turno.
> 
> El "bibi" lo puede dar cualquiera, la teta solo ellas. Por tanto lo primero las "libera", lo segundo las "esclaviza". Ya lo ha dado a entender la pedorra de la OP. Que lo que queremos es convertirlas en amas de cría. Más claro agua.



Las mujeres son las amas de la cría . El problema es que los hombres no se hacen respetar y se acaban alterando las cosas que son naturales y lógicas


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



Te has quedado en los años 70. Cada niño es diferente, y en cada etapa de crecimiento la leche va modificando su composición, se va adaptando a las necesidades de la criatura. Es algo instintivo, una conexión con la madre, y es a demanda. Hay estudios sobre anticuerpos que le pasa la propia madre a través de la lactancia. Y sólo por economía ¿Por que no cuesta dinero y lo produce la madre de forma natural?









La lactancia materna favorece al sistema inmunitario de su bebé


La leche materna es el alimento natural que está mejor diseñado para satisfacer las necesidades de los bebés humanos. Tiene todos los nutrientes necesarios, en las cantidades perfectas y es fácil de digerir.




www.healthychildren.org





Evita comparar algo que lleva cientos de miles de años ajustado a unas necesidades concretas de crianza y desarrollo, con un producto industrial-comercial para que la madre pueda dejar a su hijo en una guardería para currar, o sólo para que no le queden los pechos de cabra, destetarlo.

Sólo en casos de algún problema y que no quede otro remedio, tendrías que usar los derivados industriales.


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Ene 2022)

Mexa dijo:


> Yo tengo recuerdos borrosos pero reales de que me comía el ansia viva de tomar teta, incluso describiría esa ansia viva similar al deseo sexual. Y mi madre nunca me negaba el pecho. Antes de que vengáis a joder y hacer chistes, yo era muy pequeño, ya caminaba pero era muy pequeño. No me imagino que negarle eso a un bebe, sea sano en ninguna circunstancia. Es sumar 2+2.



Chistes de algún gilipollas. ¿Qué tiene de malo? Lo jodido era la mierda que aconsejaban los pediatras de los 70 a las madres noveles, el destete para sustituirlo por las fórmulas. La de sobres que habrán corrido bajo las mesas.

Allí donde no llegaron:









Amamantar en la Tierra de Genghis Kahn - Mimos y Teta


Ruth Kamnitzer vivió durante tres años en una tienda tradicional de tela en la campiña mongola mientras su marido,Steve, llevaba a cabo unos estudios sobre el gato de Pallas de Asia Central. Es licenciada en Conservación de la Biodiversidad y hoy en día vive en Bristol, Reino Unido, con Steve y...




mimosytetablog.com


----------



## Hrodrich (30 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> http://librosdesalud.es/Los-peligros-de-la-leche.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924516



Los peligros de la leche se solucionan siendo blanco. Hablando de leche de verdad de un animal de verdad que pasta libremente, claro.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Te has quedado en los años 70. Cada niño es diferente, y en cada etapa de crecimiento la leche va modificando su composición, se va adaptando a las necesidades de la criatura. Es algo instintivo, una conexión con la madre, y es a demanda. Hay estudios sobre anticuerpos que le pasa la propia madre a través de la lactancia. Y sólo por economía ¿Por que no cuesta dinero y lo produce la madre de forma natural?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La leche materna de hoy y según nos alimentamos es de baja calidad, propicia alergias a los bebés y los deja con hambre, efectivamente los tiempos cambian y no necesariamente para bien.
Se trata de meter en casa a la mujer dando teta hasta que el niño quiere, manipulación pura y absurda.



Vilux dijo:


> ¿Qué sabrá el puto laboratorio lo que necesita un bebé?



Mucho más que una madre.



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Lo de la comodidad no es por sacarse la teta o dar el biberón, sino porque pueden delegar en el mangina de turno.
> 
> El "bibi" lo puede dar cualquiera, la teta solo ellas. Por tanto lo primero las "libera", lo segundo las "esclaviza". Ya lo ha dado a entender la pedorra de la OP. Que lo que queremos es convertirlas en amas de cría. Más claro agua.



Las teteadoras lo hacen porque se sienten únicas y si encima tienen grietas, infecciones mejor, son víctimas heróicas por su prole, ja, ja, ja....hay que ser muy cenutria para padecer y dejar padecer a tu hijo por las consignas manipuladoras y chantajistas de los "expertos".



Vivoenalemania dijo:


> El biberón es todo menos cómodo . Levantarte por la noche a calentar leche mientras el niño se desvela completamente es más incómodo que el segundo que cuesta sacarse una teta . Lo que pasa es que las mujeres de hoy en día son retrasadas y te lo dice un padre de familia



El biberón es una gozada, lo dejas semi preparado por la noche, ten en cuenta que el niño de biberón dueeeerme mucho más, te lo llevas donde quieras con las cantidades ajustadas por lo que está alimentado y saciado más tiempo, ese niño llora menos.
El biberón es una maravilla y los niños criados así da gusto verlos, no lloriqueando cada media hora... probad y comparad.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

Vivoenalemania dijo:


> El biberón es todo menos cómodo . Levantarte por la noche a calentar leche mientras el niño se desvela completamente es más incómodo que el segundo que cuesta sacarse una teta . Lo que pasa es que las mujeres de hoy en día son retrasadas y te lo dice un padre de familia



El biberón es una gozada, lo dejas semi preparado por la noche, ten en cuenta que el niño de biberón dueeeerme mucho más, te lo llevas donde quieras con las cantidades ajustadas por lo que está alimentado y saciado más tiempo, ese niño llora menos.
El biberón es una maravilla y los niños criados así da gusto verlos, no lloriqueando cada media hora... probad y comparad.
Con todo mi respeto:
Los de pecho pasan más hambre que Dios talento
Las madres se ponen gordas como vacas (mayoritariamente), el pecho hecho una pena.
Cuando empiezan con grietas e infecciones es para verlo
Los niños de pecho piden cada media hora o una hora, no duermen seguido y menos de noche.
Consigues: niños hambrientos, madres agotadas y cuando son más mayorcitos, niños que piden teta como chupeta.
Esa es la verdadera realidad.









Células madre de la leche materna se convierten en neuronas en el cerebro del bebé - Instituto Europeo de Salud Mental Perinatal


La madre vive en el bebé y el bebé vive en su madre. Y no es una metáfora, sino algo literal. Eso ha revelado este estudio que ha puesto de manifiesto que las células madre de la leche materna se transfieren al bebé y terminan en órganos fundamentales, especialmente el cerebro. Es un...




saludmentalperinatal.es





Toma, para que te hagas una idea de en qué es mejor la leche materna.
[/QUOTE]
Mentira, pruébalo, distingue un adulto criado de una forma o de otra. Imposible demostrarlo, luego es falacia.


VOXero dijo:


> He trabajado años formulando y fabricando fórmulas lácteas de leches maternizadas para varias marcas y no sabes lo que dices



No me digas y has comprobado qué lleva la leche materna en cada toma?, no claro, no puedes.
Por cierto si lo natural fuera siempre lo mejor, no se qué hacemos cocinando la comida, vistiéndonos y viviendo en edificios y no en cuevas...


----------



## Vivoenalemania (30 Ene 2022)

Duermo al lado de un bebé y no se despierta cada media hora . Nose que leche produces tu pero si la madre no se alimenta como una retrasada mental el bebé duerme bien . Yo me crie con biberón ya que me tire después de nacer como unos 4 meses en el hospital o más y sinceramente yo me separaría de mi esposa si fuese una puta que no quiere tener contacto humano con su bebé por miedo a que se le queden los pezones pinzaos y no pueda zorrear que es eso en lo que piensan la mayoría de mujeres que hablan esas mierdas . Cosa que también es un mito la verdad ya que conozco a mi esposa desde que era virgen hasta ahora que tiene varios hijos y no ha habido un cambio palpable( en los pechos )
dices que has trabajado en empresas que producen leche para bebés y ojo no lo critico mi niño de 3 años bebé leche de esa ya que ya no es un bebé de teta y lo disfruta en cierto modo me parece mejor que beber leche de vaca que también le flipa y si le dejases se tomaría un litro de golpe


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> He trabajado años formulando y fabricando fórmulas lácteas de leches maternizadas para varias marcas y no sabes lo que dices



No me digas y has comprobado qué lleva la leche materna en cada toma?, no claro, no puedes.
Por cierto si lo natural fuera siempre lo mejor, no se qué hacemos cocinando la comida


Vivoenalemania dijo:


> Duermo al lado de un bebé y no se despierta cada media hora . Nose que leche produces tu pero si la madre no se alimenta como una retrasada mental el bebé duerme bien . Yo me crie con biberón ya que me tire después de nacer como unos 4 meses en el hospital o más y sinceramente yo me separaría de mi esposa si fuese una puta que no quiere tener contacto humano con su bebé por miedo a que se le queden los pezones pinzaos y no pueda zorrear que es eso en lo que piensan la mayoría de mujeres que hablan esas mierdas . Cosa que también es un mito la verdad ya que conozco a mi esposa desde que era virgen hasta ahora que tiene varios hijos y no ha habido un cambio palpable( en los pechos )
> dices que has trabajado en empresas que producen leche para bebés y ojo no lo critico mi niño de 3 años bebé leche de esa ya que ya no es un bebé de teta y lo disfruta en cierto modo me parece mejor que beber leche de vaca que también le flipa y si le dejases se tomaría un litro de golpe



Los niños de teta no duermen seguido más de media hora o una hora porque tienen hambre, durante el día siguen llorando cada poco tiempo porque quieren teta que es lo mismo que chupito comida y chupeta.
Si una madre come para que el niño no pase hambre, la madre se pone cual vaca y las tetas terminan hechas un higo chumbo.
Insisto: quién puede diferenciar el criado a teta del criado a bibe? NADIE, ni los médicos, ni los expertos, ni las madres.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.



JAJAJAJA

tu no te has criado en un pueblo verdad ?

Si no sabrias que es el* calostro *y por que cuando un animal no lo toma de la madre . (Principalmente por que se lo quitamos para tomarlo nosotrso) ese animal se cria raquitico y con problemas de salud , aunque estos animales son los que se destinaban a consumo . 

Las primeras leches contienen inmunoglobulinas :

Las *inmunoglobulinas* (Ig) son glicoproteínas que actúan como anticuerpos. Estas se encuentran presentes en el calostro en grandes cantidades y principalmente hay 3 tipos: IgG, IgA y IgM. ... “Las *inmunoglobulinas* son los anticuerpos que ayudan a combatir las infecciones”


----------



## Blackest (30 Ene 2022)

Todas las feministas y los cuck se van a lanzar como leones, has mancillado la honra de la mué.
Decir que la leche materna no es la mejor y que es incluso perjudicial para el bebé es deshonrar a las mujeres, porque el valor biologico de la mujer es que puede dar de mamar, pero si pueden ser sustituidas en esa labor, entonces ¿para que valen las mujeres?

Hay que ser muy autista para pensar que una molecula de "tuputamadrina" que viene de la leche materna es quimica diferente de la misma molecula fabricada en un laboratorio. Y todos los componentes de la leche materna los podemos fabricar en un labortorio, la diferencia es que a diferencia de la leche materna podemos determinar la proporcion de cada molecula y tambien nos ahorramos que lleven mierdas como nicotina etc.




Saludable-13 dijo:


> http://librosdesalud.es/Mi-primer-veneno.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿De que van esos libros? Explicate un poco


----------



## VOXero (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No me digas y has comprobado qué lleva la leche materna en cada toma?, no claro, no puedes.
> Por cierto si lo natural fuera siempre lo mejor, no se qué hacemos cocinando la comida
> 
> Los niños de teta no duermen seguido más de media hora o una hora porque tienen hambre, durante el día siguen llorando cada poco tiempo porque quieren teta que es lo mismo que chupito comida y chupeta.
> ...



Tampoco tu puedes comprobar la composición nutricional de cada toma de lo que te comes, incluidas las leches maternizadas que compras. Lo que si te asegurar es que la leche materna es más estable en composición que las fórmulas que te compras, si crees que todas las fabricaciones son iguales me da la auténtica risa jajajaja. También te digo que las fórmulas pretenden imitar a la leche materna sin conseguirlo, por eso se llaman fórmulas lácteas maternizadas


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> JAJAJAJA
> 
> tu no te has criado en un pueblo verdad ?
> 
> ...



Tu sí que te quedas raquítico, ja, ja, ja....de los muchos bebés criados a bibe que son raquíticos, cuánta bobada y qué poca demostración.
Para raquíticos los pobres africanos y sus mamis les dan teta porque no tienen otra cosa y ahí ni el calostro los salva.


----------



## frankie83 (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



Lo que precisa no es solo lactosio.. hay cositas que no están en la de fórmula


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Tampoco tu puedes comprobar la composición nutricional de cada toma de lo que te comes, incluidas las leches maternizadas que compras. Lo que si te asegurar es que la leche materna es más estable en composición que las fórmulas que te compras, si crees que todas las fabricaciones son iguales me da la auténtica risa jajajaja. También te digo que las fórmulas pretenden imitar a la leche materna sin conseguirlo, por eso se llaman fórmulas lácteas maternizadas



Mira majete, la leche materna es distinta en cada madre y en cada toma, insuficiente como alimento en la mayoría de los casos.
Antiguamente las amas de cría estaban redondas porque comían grasas para que su leche tuviera buen aporte de ellas y demás nutrientes, ahora ni de coña contiene los nutrientes y grasas necesarias por eso los niños se quedan con hambre constante, por eso las locas de la teta te dicen que a demanda, normal pobre criaturas beben leche aguada.
Solo tienes que comparar cómo se cría uno a bibe y otro a teta, quién llora más, quién lleva mejor percentil, quién tiene menos ronchas y quién duerme mejor.


----------



## Tales90 (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.



Por el tema de defensas, que por lo visto la leche materna lleva anticuerpos y celulas que protegen al bebe. Lo mejor y por lo que yo tengo comprobado esnla alimentación mixta. El niño chupa la teta y luego le enchufas el bibi hasta que queda harto.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Lo que precisa no es solo lactosio.. hay cositas que no están en la de fórmula



Cariño familiar de su mami, papi y demás, cosa que los teteadores no tienen.


Tales90 dijo:


> Por el tema de defensas, que por lo visto la leche materna lleva anticuerpos y celulas que protegen al bebe. Lo mejor y por lo que yo tengo comprobado esnla alimentación mixta. El niño chupa la teta y luego le enchufas el bibi hasta que queda harto.



Pues qué alegría, primero la teta que no protege de nada (está comprobado que no se ha comprobado) y luego el bibe porque la teta no los alimenta suficiente, vaya atraso.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tu sí que te quedas raquítico, ja, ja, ja....de los muchos bebés criados a bibe que son raquíticos, cuánta bobada y qué poca demostración.
> Para raquíticos los pobres africanos y sus mamis les dan teta porque no tienen otra cosa y ahí ni el calostro los salva.



Para que coño preguntas , ¿ si tu eres uno de los proveedores de la leche en bote ? 

Que se puede esperar de ti ? que te dedicas a vender leche en bote ¡

Anda chavalote vete con tu carreta a vender formulas milagrosas por las calles .


----------



## spala (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.



esto es como decir, "en base a qué los peces y el plancton son la mejor comida para una ballena" ?

está claro que con la leche materna se colará basura o tóxicos de lo que ingieres, pero aún así será más indicada que cualquier cosa artificial.


----------



## fayser (30 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ahí dejo una: es importante para el sistema inmune del bebé.



Efectivamente siempre lo dicen, pero los míos han tomado siempre biberón y no hemos notado nada distinto a los demás niños.

De hecho del covid ni se han enterado.


----------



## VOXero (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Mira majete, la leche materna es distinta en cada madre y en cada toma, insuficiente como alimento en la mayoría de los casos.
> Antiguamente las amas de cría estaban redondas porque comían grasas para que su leche tuviera buen aporte de ellas y demás nutrientes, ahora ni de coña contiene los nutrientes y grasas necesarias por eso los niños se quedan con hambre constante, por eso las locas de la teta te dicen que a demanda, normal pobre criaturas beben leche aguada.
> Solo tienes que comparar cómo se cría uno a bibe y otro a teta, quién llora más, quién lleva mejor percentil, quién tiene menos ronchas y quién duerme mejor.



La culpa es de las madres no de la leche "majeta". La mayoria de las "madres" de hoy en día son malas madres, y como malas madres que son no van a dar buena leche. Eso no justifica el uso indiscriminado de las fórmulas infantiles. Es como si me dices que dejar a un bebé en una guardería 8 horas al día es algo cojonudo para el bebé porque su madre no lo atiende correctamente. Lo que hay que hacer es ejercer como madre responsable, así que prueba a lavarte la conciencia en otro lado


----------



## RRMartinez (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.



Las vacas estabuladas no llevan mejor dieta que las madres.

Pero sobre todo es porque en la leche materna la madre le pasa al bebé anticuerpos contra varias enfermedades que la madre ya ha tenido a lo largo de su vida. El bese inmuniza sin vacunas.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Efectivamente siempre lo dicen, pero los míos han tomado siempre biberón y no hemos notado nada distinto a los demás niños.
> 
> De hecho del covid ni se han enterado.



He ahí la cuestión, esto es, nadie tiene pruebas de que la materna sea la mejor en la actualidad, ni una prueba, lo dicho, es más natural ir en pelotas o comer la carne cruda y vivir en el monte.


----------



## fayser (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> He ahí la cuestión, esto es, nadie tiene pruebas de que la materna sea la mejor en la actualidad, ni una prueba, lo dicho, es más natural ir en pelotas o comer la carne cruda y vivir en el monte.



No, no hay nada que avale las virtudes de la leche materna, y eso que tenemos en España millones de niños criados sólo con biberón, y otros tantos que han complementado la teta con biberón.

El problema de la teta es que si el niño la coge bien y la madre da mucha leche, todo va bien. Pero como algo falle, entonces sí que hay problemas y serios. En cambio el biberón no falla nunca.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Las vacas estabuladas no llevan mejor dieta que las madres.
> 
> Pero sobre todo es porque en la leche materna la madre le pasa al bebé anticuerpos contra varias enfermedades que la madre ya ha tenido a lo largo de su vida. El bese inmuniza sin vacunas.



No está probado y es imposible probarlo, solo es un chantaje emocional para las pobres mamis
Además es que me hace mucha gracia, las más abnegadas y mártires de su propia decisión de amamantar son las que más guerra dan con lo de "mala madre", esto es y esto piensan: "Si yo me he jodido sin dormir y con las tetas en carne viva y mi hijo berreando, las demás por mis ovarios que también", igualito que las mujeres que practican la ablación de clítoris a las otras: "si a mi me han jodido, las otras tb jodidas"...es la envida femenina de toda la vida.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (30 Ene 2022)

Una fábrica de leche infantil causa dos brotes de salmonelosis en ocho años


La bacteria ha pervivido casi una década en las instalaciones pese a los sistemas de limpieza. La UE investiga el caso, el segundo en una planta europea tras el de Lactalis




elpais.com













El escándalo de la leche infantil contaminada, explicado en dos minutos


El escándalo de la leche infantil contaminada por 'Salmonella' se agrava, después de confirmarse un afectado en España por consumir productos de Lactalis.




hipertextual.com













Lactalis no descarta que bebés hayan consumido leche contaminada desde el 2005


El presidente de la empresa reconoce que "una parte importante" de la leche sospechosa del 2017 "ha sido consumida"




www.elperiodico.com





Sanisima la leche en bote ...


----------



## Alan__ (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.



No se, millones de años de evolucion donde la leche materna ha sido el elemento clave pero seguro que es mejor la de nestle verdad...

el secreto esta en los microbios de la leche no en la leche en si.


----------



## SoloLeo (30 Ene 2022)

Calostro:








¿Por qué el calostro es tan importante?


El calostro es el primer tipo de leche materna que produces tras dar a luz. Descubre por qué este «oro líquido» es el primer alimento perfecto para tu recién nacido.




www.medela.es





Simplemente por eso, ya es mejor que nada químico.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

fayser dijo:


> No, no hay nada que avale las virtudes de la leche materna, y eso que tenemos en España millones de niños criados sólo con biberón, y otros tantos que han complementado la teta con biberón.
> 
> El problema de la teta es que si el niño la coge bien y la madre da mucha leche, todo va bien. Pero como algo falle, entonces sí que hay problemas y serios. En cambio el biberón no falla nunca.



El biberón está controlado, la leche de teta no.
Problemas de lactancia miles, sacacuartos tipo matronas y enseñantas más aún, un chollo, de ahí la propaganda para que todas den teta hasta al menos los dos años y si además alguna y por la teta deja su curro, aún mejor.
Está todo pensado, hasta las progres que antes defendían el bibe ahora lo contrario.



Alan__ dijo:


> No se, millones de años de evolucion donde la leche materna ha sido el elemento clave pero seguro que es mejor la de nestle verdad...
> 
> el secreto esta en los microbios de la leche no en la leche en si.



Elemento clave no, elemento único y morían niños a cascoporro....por algo sería.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (30 Ene 2022)

Nestlé retira ahora leche infantil contaminada desde septiembre


Una noticia procedente de Italia sembró la alarma y la confusión ayer entre miles de jóvenes padres españoles. Las autoridades transalpinas anuncia...




www.20minutos.es













Danone investiga su leche infantil tras detectar efectos adversos en bebés


Ha constatado enfermedades en niños que han consumido el producto en Gran Bretaña




www.redaccionmedica.com


----------



## Aurkitu (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La leche materna de hoy y según nos alimentamos es de baja calidad, propicia alergias a los bebés y los deja con hambre, efectivamente los tiempos cambian y no necesariamente para bien.
> Se trata de meter en casa a la mujer dando teta hasta que el niño quiere, manipulación pura y absurda.
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, tú te lo estás guisando y te lo estás comiendo. ¿Culpabilidad o auto-justificación? Basas tu exposición en lo mal que se alimenta la madre, y los vicios que esta pueda arrastrar, en la mierda que lleva lo que comemos hoy en día -supongo que quieres creer que los potitos y alimentación industrial para neonatos son de otra categoría porque tienen más sellos en la etiqueta-. Una madre medio yonki, mal alimentada, y pensando más en su ajetreada vida dudo pueda dar de amamantar durante más tiempo que los primeros meses, si llega a eso.

El tema alergias, si te explicase. Crio para escolarizar ya pronto, la teta ya casi de forma testimonial en la cama, porque el ha querido. Se habrá pillado 6 resfriados, y 3 fiebres de altas de una noche en toda su vida hasta ahora. A partir de este momento ya se verá.

Por las circunstancias también me he cansado de biberones, pero de leche extraída, durante los primeros años. También ella ha donado para el banco de leche, si existen, para los que nacen prematuros y/o su madre no puede darles los primeros meses por otros motivos.

Lo único que dice de cierto se basa en la comodidad, y el descanso propio. Ahí no te quito la razón, he ido hecho merda, y aún hay días que voy zombi. Supongo que lo del colecho como que no te suena. ¿Cuarto para los niños desde la cuna?

Crecer, crecerán igual. En mi caso creo que poca teta tomé, pero no insultes a la inteligencia hombre. Nada, nada, supera ni se adapta tan bien a las circunstancias y necesidades de crecimiento del momento como la leche de la madre a su hijo.

Por cierto, no para malmeter:



BBC Mundo | Ciencia y Tecnología | Amamantar "mejora" la inteligencia



Casi seguro, más el vínculo que otra cosa.


----------



## PedrelGuape (30 Ene 2022)

Eso era antes, ahora con leche de vacunadas a saber que es peor.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Bueno, tú te lo estás guisando y te lo estás comiendo. ¿Culpabilidad o auto-justificación? Basas tu exposición en lo mal que se alimenta la madre, y los vicios que esta pueda arrastrar, en la mierda que lleva lo que comemos hoy en día -supongo que quieres creer que los potitos y alimentación industrial para neonatos son de otra categoría porque tienen más sellos en la etiqueta-. Una madre medio yonki, mal alimentada, y pensando más en su ajetreada vida dudo pueda dar de amamantar durante más tiempo que los primeros meses, si llega a eso.
> 
> *El tema alergias, si te explicase. Crio para escolarizar ya pronto, la teta ya casi de forma testimonial en la cama, porque el ha querido. Se habrá pillado 6 resfriados, y 3 fiebres de altas de una noche en toda su vida hasta ahora. A partir de este momento ya se verá.*
> 
> ...



Bestial, el mío ni un día de teta, ni calostro, fue a guardería desde los nueve meses, empezó a pillarse algo a partir de los dos años en la guarde, a los tres años en el cole, no ha faltado ni un solo día, ni mañana ni tarde, como un roble, delgado y sano, hoy tiene 18 años y sigue igual, ha pasado dos veces el covid sin inmutarse, es campeón de dos tipos de deporte, por uno de ellos le han dado 700€ su comunidad y tiene de media en los últimos tres años: 10, está en segundo de bach y seguimos con nueves y dieces, quiere ser biomédico y te aseguro que con pecho, al menos de pequeño, habría dormido cero y berreado 1000.
Sigue con tu inteligencia, que el mío con bibe y genética tiene para repartir. 



Vasili Záitsev dijo:


> Una fábrica de leche infantil causa dos brotes de salmonelosis en ocho años
> 
> 
> La bacteria ha pervivido casi una década en las instalaciones pese a los sistemas de limpieza. La UE investiga el caso, el segundo en una planta europea tras el de Lactalis
> ...



Si ponemos todos los bebes muertos o con secuelas por la leche de su madre......te acojonas...con síndrome de abstinencia, desnutridos, con alergias de ser ingresados...sigo?


----------



## qbit (30 Ene 2022)

Tiene los nutrientes necesarios para desarrollar el cerebro mientras que la de vaca los tiene para desarrollar el cuerpo.


----------



## Staffordshire (30 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> es cierto que las tetas se estropean cuando amamantas?



Si,pero a mi mujer en un año ya le han vuelto ha ser las mismas


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Si,pero a mi mujer en un año ya le han vuelto ha ser las mismas



En breve caerán de nuevo.


----------



## Fairbanks (30 Ene 2022)

La pregunta sería en base a qué la leche artificial puede ser mejor que la materna

Nadie pide demostrar por qué el pelo natural es mejor que una peluca, cagar es mejor que llevar una sonda o una pierna mejor que una pata de palo

Es la natural.

Es irrefutable que es la más barata y la más cómoda de transportar. Siempre sale a la temperatura idónea sin necesidad de calentarla


----------



## ElMayoL (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Buen invento para devolver a las madres a casita sin salir...
> Matar de hambre al bebé porque algún subnormal le da por decir que es lo mejor para el bebé, y sale más listo, guapo y alto.



Eres muy ignorante.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (30 Ene 2022)

Staffordshire dijo:


> Si,pero a mi mujer en un año ya le han vuelto ha ser las mismas



ha hecho algún ejercicio o algo o vuelven solas?

yo he estado con tías que han amamantado y las tenían caidísimas totalmente


----------



## Sunwukung (30 Ene 2022)

Básicamente todo, además se ser una sustancia natural de la que todavía no se sabe su composición exacta, como de muchas sustancias naturales (la mayor parte de los alimentos, por ejemplo), por lo que necesariamente tiene más nutrientes, conocidos y desconocidos, que cualquier leche artificial, su composición se adapta al estado del bebé, por ejemplo si enferma, el cuerpo de la madre produce sustancias inmunitarias para el bebé, que todavía tiene el sistema inmune inmaduro, por eso es una aberración vacunarloa antes de los seis años.

Por no hablar de las ventajas psicológicas para el bebé y la madre, sobre todo si la lactancia es la que tiene que ser, teniendo en cuenta que la dentadura hasta los seis años se llama dientes de leche.


----------



## Staffordshire (31 Ene 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> ha hecho algún ejercicio o algo o vuelven solas?
> 
> yo he estado con tías que han amamantado y las tenían caidísimas totalmente



Va al gimnasio y hace mucha elíptica


----------



## asakopako (31 Ene 2022)

Yo creía que el título estaba entre ibis y siken.

Pero definitivamente es la mujer más boba del foro. Pase a recoger su premio


----------



## lacuentaatras (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.




A qué viene formular una pregunta, más bien idiota, en el título, para luego reformularla y cambiarla por otra en el hilo?
La primera es una tontaaaa, que con el nick que llevas tiene delito.....y la que reformulas, lleva la respuesta en su formulación?

estámos tontos?


----------



## Icibatreuh (31 Ene 2022)

__





Breastfeeding raises IQ… and some worrying questions | Science | The Guardian







amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## lacuentaatras (31 Ene 2022)

al tema....

Hace años, cuando presumia de pelazo vi un docu de la TV Vasca que me dejó más bien hecho polvo....

Tocaban mucho palos y recuerdo los que más me marcaron...Que se la incidencia de la mayoria de canceres habia pasado de unos ratios de 1 cada 100mil, ahora se contaban de 1 a 20....y otros datos aterradores....

Tambien salia el que fue maximo responsable de salud de aquellos tiempos en el Gov. Vasco, un doctor muy afable y confiable, que vino a contar que "aquella campaña de promoción de leches maternizadas (las nestle..) que promovio el Gov. Vasco aquellos años" (hablaban en un pasado "imperfecto pero cercano) no obedecia a ningunaa campaña pro esas empresas....Lo hicieron porque las leches maternas habian alcanzado unas cotas de contaminación por metales pesados que superaban por 4 los permitidos permitidos en las vacas.....

las cifras de hoy deben ser terrorificas..


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Básicamente todo, además se ser una sustancia natural de la que todavía no se sabe su composición exacta, como de muchas sustancias naturales (la mayor parte de los alimentos, por ejemplo), por lo que necesariamente tiene más nutrientes, conocidos y desconocidos, que cualquier leche artificial, su composición se adapta al estado del bebé, por ejemplo si enferma, el cuerpo de la madre produce sustancias inmunitarias para el bebé, que todavía tiene el sistema inmune inmaduro, por eso es una aberración vacunarloa antes de los seis años.
> 
> Por no hablar de las ventajas psicológicas para el bebé y la madre, sobre todo si la lactancia es la que tiene que ser, teniendo en cuenta que la dentadura hasta los seis años se llama dientes de leche.



Mientras destroza pezones con los dientes y tiene a su madre con la teta fuera cada diez minutos porque la leche no alimenta ni la cuarta parte de lo que lo hacía la de las amas de cría.
Ahora mismo mucha mejor composición la artificial, como lo digital, como todo.



lacuentaatras dijo:


> A qué viene formular una pregunta, más bien idiota, en el título, para luego reformularla y cambiarla por otra en el hilo?
> La primera es una tontaaaa, que con el nick que llevas tiene delito.....y la que reformulas, lleva la respuesta en su formulación?
> 
> estámos tontos?



No seas tan simplón, que no sabes ni por dónde te da el aire cariño



asakopako dijo:


> Yo creía que el título estaba entre ibis y siken.
> 
> Pero definitivamente es la mujer más boba del foro. Pase a recoger su premio



Así es, cada vez más mujeres amamantadoras las convencen como bobas que son y hasta lloran porque se tienen que sacar leche porque no les da para un chupito del bebé...un número.....pero tampoco hace falta las insultes.


ElMayoL dijo:


> Eres muy ignorante.



Son muy ignorantes esas madres sí, lo siento por ellas.
A ver tu que pareces listo, demuestra que es mejor la leche materna mi vida.....ahhh que tu tampoco puedes, me parto.


----------



## Sunwukung (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Mientras destroza pezones con los dientes y tiene a su madre con la teta fuera cada diez minutos porque la leche no alimenta ni la cuarta parte de lo que lo hacía la de las amas de cría.
> Ahora mismo mucha mejor composición la artificial, como lo digital, como todo.



No sabes leer o no te quieres enterar, no se conoce la composición exacta de una manzana y tampoco se conoce la composición exacta de la leche materna, que además es variable en función de una relación simbiótica entre la madre y el bebé, por lo que sencillamente no se puede imitar, y a la vista está el desastre en la población en términos de intigencia y salud, vacunas mediante además.
Lo lógico y natural es que el bebé ingiera en exclusiva leche materna el primer año o más, y es suficientemente nutritiva para duplicar su tamaño en seis meses tan solo. 

No tienes ni la más remota idea de lo que hablas.

Vete a por ti pinchazo de refuerzo, que lo artificial es siempre mejor, corre.


----------



## Aurkitu (31 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Básicamente todo, además se ser una sustancia natural de la que todavía no se sabe su composición exacta, como de muchas sustancias naturales (la mayor parte de los alimentos, por ejemplo), por lo que necesariamente tiene más nutrientes, conocidos y desconocidos, que cualquier leche artificial, su composición se adapta al estado del bebé, por ejemplo si enferma, el cuerpo de la madre produce sustancias inmunitarias para el bebé, que todavía tiene el sistema inmune inmaduro, por eso es una aberración vacunarloa antes de los seis años.
> 
> Por no hablar de las ventajas psicológicas para el bebé y la madre, sobre todo si la lactancia es la que tiene que ser, teniendo en cuenta que la dentadura hasta los seis años se llama dientes de leche.



Totalmente.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No sabes leer o no te quieres enterar, no se conoce la composición exacta de una manzana y tampoco se conoce la composición exacta de la leche materna, que además es variable en función de una relación simbiótica entre la madre y el bebé, por lo que sencillamente no se puede imitar, y a la vista está el desastre en la población en términos de intigencia y salud, vacunas mediante además.
> Lo lógico y natural es que el bebé ingiera en exclusiva leche materna el primer año o más, y es suficientemente nutritiva para duplicar su tamaño en seis meses tan solo.
> 
> No tienes ni la más remota idea de lo que hablas.
> ...



La leche de las madres actuales es de pésima calidad, no alimenta lo suficiente y acarrea alergias y cólicos, te guste o no.
Lo mismo que no es igual la leche de una madre urbanita que otra de campo y sigues sin contestarme cómo se diferencia niño o adulto mamón o de biberón, simplemente porque no hay diferencia.
Lo bueno de la leche artificial es que sus componentes y cantidades están controladas, de hecho esos niños (y nadie lo puede negar), duermen mejor y tienen mejores percentiles, así como menos problemas de alergias y de cólicos del lactante.
En cuanto a pinchazo tengo ya el tercero y mi hijo lleva uno, ¿te pica?



Aurkitu dijo:


> Totalmente.



Un niño dependiente exclusivamente para comer de una sola persona no es un vínculo sano y menos cuando ordenan sea por dos años, venga ya, se crían niños inseguros y/o caprichosos, detrás de la figura materna y de la teta como señuelo de consuelo hasta cuando se caen con tres años...


----------



## Hairat4ever (31 Ene 2022)

La leche materna baja de calidad con los años de la madre. Si estás dando pecho con 35 años desde luego que no es lo mismo que con 25. Ese es el problema actual.


----------



## antonio estrada (31 Ene 2022)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> las cifras de hoy deben ser terrorificas..




Lo son. Hay catastrofistas que apuntan a que antes de fin de siglo, la incidencia de algunos tipos de cáncer será de uno cada dos habitantes.

¿Qué lo causa? Digan lo que digan, no está claro. Y no está claro porque el negocio no está en saber qué lo causa sino en esa tramoya que hay montada sobre cómo, supuestamente, contener su avance una vez detectado.

Los avances reales en la lucha contra el cáncer son escasos o prácticamente nulos. Cada día desde hace más de 30 años se ven noticias de que un grupo de investigadores de la Universidad de nosedónde ha descubierto que una proteína tal y que unos genes Pascual. Todo mentira, porque 30 años más tarde estamos como al principio.

A mi primera esposa le diagnosticaron un cáncer gástrico en 2003. Le extirparon el estómago, le dieron radioterapia y quimioterapia (Taxol+cisplatino). Sobrevivió unos 4 años espantosos. Al padre de una de mis compañeras de trabajo le diagnosticaron un cáncer gástrico en 2021. Le extirparon el estómago, le dieron radioterapia y quimioterapia (Taxol+cisplatino). Sobrevirá unos 4 años espantosos. En 18 años no hemos avanzado nada. Esta es la situación real.

Vale que es una anécdota y que los papers científicos blah, blah. Una mierda para los papers, los científicos y todas y cada una de sus putas madres. La razón del anquilosamiento de los avances científicos, lejos de ser la financiación como nos hacen creer, es el sistema de validación de los avances científicos.

El sistema actual hace que, o bien otros científicos de tu nivel o superior avalan tu línea de investigación o tu investigación no existe. Y esto, que a simple vista es lógico, deja de serlo cuando se corrompe. Porque líneas enteras de investigación son ninguneadas cuando atacan a los intereses de determinadas empresas.

Tenemos un ejemplo reciente con el uso de la Ivermectina y la Hidroxicloroquina en el tratamiento de la COVID. Los países donde se han utilizado (India, Japón, etc) han atravesado la supuesta pandemia con mejores resultados que aquéllos donde está prohibida incluso su investigación como remedio.

La Historia de la Medicina tiene un antes y un después de que los Rockefeller metieran la cuchara en ella. Entendieron que controlar la producción de medicamentos estaba bien, pero que controlando la formación de los médicos el negocio es infinitamente mayor.



How Rockefeller Created the Business of Western Medicine – Acupuncture & Dry Needling, Santa Monica, CA


(En inglés pero un resumen magnífico de la historia médica del siglo XX)

Para desarrollar su negocio a escala mundial, crearon la OMS (WHO). La fundación Rockefeller lo hizo. Para controlar incluso los diagnósticos, definiciones de enfermedad, pandemia, contagio, etc. Disfrazar la promoción de su negocio de una lucha por la salud mundial. Nada menos.









Backstage: the relationship between the Rockefeller Foundation and the World Health Organization, Part I: 1940s–1960s


In recent years, there has been a growing debate about what role foundations should play in global health governance generally, and particularly vis-à…




www.sciencedirect.com





Así, una temprana diabetes T2 es perfectamente reversible con un cambio de dieta y hábitos, pero al paciente lo que se le obliga (protocolo de la OMS; que pasa al ministerio de Sanidad; que pasa a las comunidades; las cuales obligan a los médicos a seguirlo a pies juntillas) es a tomar metformina, como paso previo a que termine pinchándose insulina y dependiendo de sus pinchazos para sobrevivir.

Un estudio sobre reversión de diabetes con dieta y hábitos no alcanzará el impacto deseado porque los gurús oficiales no lo admitirán nunca, ni que, en el fondo, estén de acuerdo con ello, porque no son gilipollas y no muerden la mano que les da de comer. Cuando Biden llegó al poder en 2021, de las primeras cosas que hizo fue volver a liberalizar los precios de la insulina, que la anterior administración había intervenido, en un país con 30 millones de diabéticos.






¿De veras a alguien le interesa que la diabetes se revierta sin medicinas? Al paciente, claro, pero a ese nadie le pide su opinión.

Con la leche materna sucede algo parecido. Dar de mamar a un niño es algo que la Naturaleza ha dispuesto. El ser humano anda a dos patas, eso hace que los bebés nazcan pequeños y muy poco maduros y necesiten mucho tiempo para hacer su vida independiente. Durante cientos de siglos los niños se han alimentado de las tetas de sus madres, que están para eso. Ahora sale gente que dice que es posible que haya una alimentación mejor para un bebé. No, porque como concepto es aberrante. Además, la leche materna no es solo un alimento, es una transferencia de sistema inmunitario de la madre al hijo, es la creación de un vínculo afectivo muy sólido entre ambos.

Solo puedes admitir que es mejor una lactancia artificial cuando estás de acuerdo con la destrucción de ese vínculo madre/hijo y con la aniquilación del sistema inmunitario natural de los niños.

Con estos dos pilares ya sabréis quién hay detrás de esta abominación.


----------



## eltonelero (31 Ene 2022)

asi por lo pronto desarrollar una sana apetencia por los pechos femeninos.


----------



## antonio estrada (31 Ene 2022)

Hairat4ever dijo:


> La leche materna baja de calidad con los años de la madre. Si estás dando pecho con 35 años desde luego que no es lo mismo que con 25. Ese es el problema actual.



Por supuesto, y con la alimentación de la madre. La composición de la leche humana es muy alta en grasas, es muy nutritiva. Alrededor de la mitad de las Kcal viene de las grasas. Dependiendo de la alimentación de la madre, esto también puede variar de forma importante.

Por otra parte, producir leche (500 á 800 ml) le puede costar a la madre en torno a las 500 kcal diarias. Esto es poco compatible con ponerse a dieta tras el parto para perder esos kilos de más. Cosa que casi todas las madres hacen.


----------



## antonio estrada (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La leche de las madres actuales es de pésima calidad, no alimenta lo suficiente y acarrea alergias y cólicos, te guste o no.
> Lo mismo que no es igual la leche de una madre urbanita que otra de campo y sigues sin contestarme cómo se diferencia niño o adulto mamón o de biberón, simplemente porque no hay diferencia.
> Lo bueno de la leche artificial es que sus componentes y cantidades están controladas, de hecho esos niños (y nadie lo puede negar), duermen mejor y tienen mejores percentiles, así como menos problemas de alergias y de cólicos del lactante.
> En cuanto a pinchazo tengo ya el tercero y mi hijo lleva uno, ¿te pica?
> ...



Tengo dos hijos y 9 sobrinos. Mi experiencia es otra.
Si por dormir mejor te refieres a ese abandono en un cuarto vacío sin que dé por el culo que algunos criminales recomiendan, de acuerdo.

La comida precocinada, para ti toda. La leche de fórmula no deja de ser lo mismo.


----------



## Hairat4ever (31 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Por supuesto, y con la alimentación de la madre. La composición de la leche humana es muy alta en grasas, es muy nutritiva. Alrededor de la mitad de las Kcal viene de las grasas. Dependiendo de la alimentación de la madre, esto también puede variar de forma importante.
> 
> Por otra parte, producir leche (500 á 800 ml) le puede costar a la madre en torno a las 500 kcal diarias. Esto es poco compatible con ponerse a dieta tras el parto para perder esos kilos de más. Cosa que casi todas las madres hacen.
> [/QUOTE
> Hoy en día la que se pone tonelítica es raro. Lo que antes se decía "comer por dos" ya no se hace y la gestante cuida mucho el no coger más peso que el necesario. El primer mes después del parto es un coñazo habituandose el bebé y la madre a sus ritmos. Para el tercero debería de ser más o menos estable haciéndose más largas las horas entre tomas y dando un respiro. A partir de ahí podrás plantearte adelgazar o no, aunque siempre hay un remanente de kilos que va a ser complicado de quitarse .


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Aurkitu dijo:


> Totalmente.



Un niño dependiente exclusivamente para comer de una sola persona no es un vínculo sano y menos cuando ordenan sea por dos años, venga ya, se crían niños inseguros y/o caprichosos, detrás de la figura materna y de la teta como señuelo de consuelo hasta cuando se caen con tres años...


antonio estrada dijo:


> Tengo dos hijos y 9 sobrinos. Mi experiencia es otra.
> Si por dormir mejor te refieres a ese abandono en un cuarto vacío sin que dé por el culo que algunos criminales recomiendan, de acuerdo.
> 
> La comida precocinada, para ti toda. La leche de fórmula no deja de ser lo mismo.



Dormir bien es dormir al menos tres horas seguidas sin que se despierte berreando por hambre, y efectivamente no me hizo falta colechar y pasó a su habitación con dos años.
Desmontar las bondades de la lactancia materna es primordial.

Me quité los kilos del embarazo en menos de un mes y sin hacer dieta.
Niños y madres descansados es lo ideal para poder criar y educar bien y estar perfectos.


----------



## antonio estrada (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un niño dependiente exclusivamente para comer de una sola persona no es un vínculo sano y menos cuando ordenan sea por dos años, venga ya, se crían niños inseguros y/o caprichosos, detrás de la figura materna y de la teta como señuelo de consuelo hasta cuando se caen con tres años...
> 
> Dormir bien es dormir al menos tres horas seguidas sin que se despierte berreando por hambre, y efectivamente no me hizo falta colechar y pasó a su habitación con dos años.
> Desmontar las bondades de la lactancia materna es primordial.
> ...



Es un modo de verlo. Con el que no coincido en absoluto. Si te ha ido bien, enhorabuena.


----------



## Larata (31 Ene 2022)

Menudo payaso el OP con sus estadísticas de "me saco los datos del culo"


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Es un modo de verlo. Con el que no coincido en absoluto. Si te ha ido bien, enhorabuena.



Es bueno saber que se elija una u otra opción, los niños se crían estupendos, pero también es bueno saber las ventajas e inconvenientes de cada modalidad.


----------



## Gorkako (31 Ene 2022)

Más de uno se ha criado en mi pueblo en la postguerra con la leche de las cabras de mi bisabuelo... mozos que antes de ir al campo desayunaban revolconas con dos o 3 torreznos (de los que eran todo piel y grasa) y a media mañana se zampaban tocino salao con el pan del día anterior y que se han muerto con 80-90 años...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Ene 2022)

La peor leche materna es mucho mejor que la más sofisticada de las artificiales.

El ÚNICO problema reside en que no se produzca en cantidades suficientes. En ese caso el problema no es de la leche SINO DE LA MADRE.

Es curioso como muchas mujeres se enorgullecen de no ser capaces de amamantar de forma natural a su propia cría. Algo así como si los varones llevásemos a gala ser estériles o impotentes.

Pero claro, a las primeras eso les sirve de excusa perfecta para delegar una vez más su rol natural. Lo suyo es que el niño ni llore, ni mee, ni coma, ni cague, ni huela, ni se mueva, ni traspase. Como una compresa con alas.

O si no que se encargue Joaquín, que para algo se han empoderado y está claro que no hay que ser machistas. Menuda panda de zorras estamos promocionando.

Para colmo es abracadabrante ver a las mismas madres modernillas que dan biberones luego seguir a rajatabla las recomendaciones de los pediatras cuando les convienen. Para dar teta no hay recomendación que valga, para eliminar ciertos alimentos de la dieta o posponerlos hasta el año, entonces sí, porque claro de otra forma eso implicaría tener que prepararlo y darse el trabajo en lugar de tirar de potito de farmacia.

Menuda panda de zorras sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Ene 2022)

Leche del tetu joder, mira a la juventud de hoy en día criada a leche en polvo... Menudo panorama!


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Exacto, porquerías que entran al cuerpo del bebé a través de la teta de la madre.
> 
> 
> No corazón, es gracias a la mierda que echan en los alimentos



Claro porque las mismas porquerías no están en el pienso que pueden comer las vacas a partir de las que se obtiene la leche en polvo.

Que dejes ya de disimular pedazo de sinvergüenza, que ya sabemos de que palo vas.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> La peor leche materna es mucho mejor que la más sofisticada de las artificiales.
> 
> El ÚNICO problema reside en que no se produzca en cantidades suficientes. En ese caso el problema no es de la leche SINO DE LA MADRE.
> 
> ...



La leche materna puede ser baja en nutrientes o aguada, así la tienen las mamis de África, donde está más que claro que la artificial salva vidas a diario.
Yo ni lo intenté, lo tenía muy claro y mandé a la mierda a la matrona tonta de turno.
Cuando un recién nacido berrea toda la noche muerto de hambre, la madre ni duerme y también llora porque no tiene leche, no la ha subido o le sale poca, cuando durante el día no da pie con bola ni ella ni su retoño, cuando tiene que enchufarse a una máquina para sacarse la leche estrujándose literalmente las tetas, cuando se empeñan en usar relactadores u otros artefactos mientras el bebé sigue berreando, cuando hasta el padre de la criatura en muchos casos las manda a la mierda, cuando terminan en depresión porque sus tetas no funcionan, cuando no consiguen adelgazar ni a tiros, cuando las chorrea la leche o cuando el niño ya no tan bebé les saca la teta en la calle o las monta un pifostio del 12 porque quieren chupar....esas son las excelencias de dar de mamar que muuuuchas no conocen y han de contarse.



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Claro porque las mismas porquerías no están en el pienso que pueden comer las vacas a partir de las que se obtiene la leche en polvo.
> 
> Que dejes ya de disimular pedazo de sinvergüenza, que ya sabemos de que palo vas.



Se controla sus composición exacta tesoro, para eso se llama laboratorio.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La leche materna puede ser baja en nutrientes o aguada, así la tienen las mamis de África, donde está más que claro que la artificial salva vidas a diario.
> Yo ni lo intenté, lo tenía muy claro y mandé a la mierda a la matrona tonta de turno.
> Cuando un recién nacido berrea toda la noche muerto de hambre, la madre ni duerme y también llora porque no tiene leche, no la ha subido o le sale poca, cuando durante el día no da pie con bola ni ella ni su retoño, cuando tiene que enchufarse a una máquina para sacarse la leche estrujándose literalmente las tetas, cuando se empeñan en usar relactadores u otros artefactos mientras el bebé sigue berreando, cuando hasta el padre de la criatura en muchos casos las manda a la mierda, cuando terminan en depresión porque sus tetas no funcionan, cuando no consiguen adelgazar ni a tiros, cuando las chorrea la leche o cuando el niño ya no tan bebé les saca la teta en la calle o las monta un pifostio del 12 porque quieren chupar....esas son las excelencias de dar de mamar que muuuuchas no conocen y han de contarse.



AHHHHHHHHH vaya, osea que porque algunas madres desnutridas tengan leche de mala calidad, la leche materna ya está bajo sospecha.

Y supongo que porque algunos niños tengan intolerancia al gluten, la harina de trigo ya es mala.

¿Le ha dado a sus nenes papillas de cereales?

Si una madre no produce leche como debería lo que hay que hacer ES ALIMENTAR COMO CORRESPONDE a dicha madre o mejorar su salud, NO suprimir la lactancia materna. 

La lactancia debe mantenerse un mínimo de 6 meses. Hasta los 9 opcional. Si el crio es muy tragón pues igual no compensa, pero hasta ese momento se debe hacer todo lo posible. Así que no me meta casos extremos de madres que le dan la teta al crío hasta con dientes.

Si no sabéis amamantar, criar a un bebé o siquiera parir como Dios manda, LA CULPA ES VUESTRA. Porque 6 millones de años de tiempo lo lleváis haciendo sin problemas. Si las modernillas sois UNAS PUTAS INÚTILES, la responsabilidad os corresponde a vosotras y nadie más. Que habéis relegado la maternidad a una tarea de segunda o tercera clase. Y claro todo son problemas, incomodidades, dimes y diretes.

Así que deja ya de justificarte y contarnos rollos. Que no nos chupamos el dedo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La leche materna puede ser baja en nutrientes o aguada, así la tienen las mamis de África, donde está más que claro que la artificial salva vidas a diario.
> Yo ni lo intenté, lo tenía muy claro y mandé a la mierda a la matrona tonta de turno.
> Cuando un recién nacido berrea toda la noche muerto de hambre, la madre ni duerme y también llora porque no tiene leche, no la ha subido o le sale poca, cuando durante el día no da pie con bola ni ella ni su retoño, cuando tiene que enchufarse a una máquina para sacarse la leche estrujándose literalmente las tetas, cuando se empeñan en usar relactadores u otros artefactos mientras el bebé sigue berreando, cuando hasta el padre de la criatura en muchos casos las manda a la mierda, cuando terminan en depresión porque sus tetas no funcionan, cuando no consiguen adelgazar ni a tiros, cuando las chorrea la leche o cuando el niño ya no tan bebé les saca la teta en la calle o las monta un pifostio del 12 porque quieren chupar....esas son las excelencias de dar de mamar que muuuuchas no conocen y han de contarse.



AHHHHHHHHH vaya, osea que porque algunas madres desnutridas tengan leche de mala calidad, la leche materna ya está bajo sospecha.

Y supongo que porque algunos niños tengan intolerancia al gluten, la harina de trigo ya es mala.

¿Le ha dado a sus nenes papillas de cereales?

Si una madre no produce leche como debería lo que hay que hacer ES ALIMENTAR COMO CORRESPONDE a dicha madre o mejorar su salud, NO suprimir la lactancia materna.

La lactancia debe mantenerse un mínimo de 6 meses. Hasta los 9 opcional. Si el crio es muy tragón pues igual no compensa, pero hasta ese momento se debe hacer todo lo posible. Así que no me meta casos extremos de madres que le dan la teta al crío hasta con dientes.

Si no sabéis amamantar, criar a un bebé o siquiera parir como Dios manda, LA CULPA ES VUESTRA. Porque 6 millones de años de tiempo lo lleváis haciendo sin problemas. Si las modernillas sois UNAS PUTAS INÚTILES, la responsabilidad os corresponde a vosotras y nadie más. Que habéis relegado la maternidad a una tarea de segunda o tercera clase. Y claro todo son problemas, incomodidades, dimes y diretes.


Catalinius dijo:


> La leche materna puede ser baja en nutrientes o aguada, así la tienen las mamis de África, donde está más que claro que la artificial salva vidas a diario.
> Yo ni lo intenté, lo tenía muy claro y mandé a la mierda a la matrona tonta de turno.
> Cuando un recién nacido berrea toda la noche muerto de hambre, la madre ni duerme y también llora porque no tiene leche, no la ha subido o le sale poca, cuando durante el día no da pie con bola ni ella ni su retoño, cuando tiene que enchufarse a una máquina para sacarse la leche estrujándose literalmente las tetas, cuando se empeñan en usar relactadores u otros artefactos mientras el bebé sigue berreando, cuando hasta el padre de la criatura en muchos casos las manda a la mierda, cuando terminan en depresión porque sus tetas no funcionan, cuando no consiguen adelgazar ni a tiros, cuando las chorrea la leche o cuando el niño ya no tan bebé les saca la teta en la calle o las monta un pifostio del 12 porque quieren chupar....esas son las excelencias de dar de mamar que muuuuchas no conocen y han de contarse.
> 
> ...



Se controla lo mismo que el resto de alimentos que tu defines como "mierda" y que te zampas tan ricamente, procesados, semiprocesados o sin procesar. So caradura.


----------



## algemeine (31 Ene 2022)

En la sabiduria de la naturaleza. Desde que los niños no maman cuando crecen se vuelven raritos....


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Claro porque las mismas porquerías no están en el pienso que pueden comer las vacas a partir de las que se obtiene la leche en polvo.
> 
> Que dejes ya de disimular pedazo de sinvergüenza, que ya sabemos de que palo vas.



Se controla sus composición exacta tesoro, para eso se llama laboratorio.


luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> AHHHHHHHHH vaya, osea que porque algunas madres desnutridas tengan leche de mala calidad, la leche materna ya está bajo sospecha.
> 
> Y supongo que porque algunos niños tengan intolerancia al gluten, la harina de trigo ya es mala.
> 
> ...



Muchas madres no tienen la cantidad o calidad de leche necesaria para no matar de hambre al niño, simple: la comida actual no nutre lo suficiente y no se comen grasas suficientes para no estar como toneles, es fácil de comprobar cuando un bebé no aguanta sin pedir pecho ni una hora.
Dar de mamar o no, es una decisión particular y privada, pero para poder decidir hay que decir las verdades que no se cuentan, dar de mamar ni es fácil ni sencillo y por ende no mejora la calidad del criado en comparación con la del criado con leche controlada en laboratorio.

Sabes qué ocurre, que yo decidí ser madre antes que vaca.

Sabes otra cosa: dime qué tiene de natural ordeñarse o ponerse un relactador o pezoneras....... muchas mujeres muestran su lado mártir para sentirse "alguien", sufren y se quejan y lo peor: luego imponen o lo pretenden.

La que sufra por sus hijos por darles teta, no es una mártir ni madre abnegada, es una acomplejada que no sabe cómo ser madre de otra forma.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (31 Ene 2022)

La materna sí, la paterna no.

Que hoy en día hay que explicarlo todo.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> La materna sí, la paterna no.
> 
> Que hoy en día hay que explicarlo todo.



Sobre todo la mala leche


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Ene 2022)

Retrasado caga hilo.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Retrasado caga hilo.



El padre?


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> El padre?



El Hijo y el espíritu santo.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Ene 2022)

Seamos serios. La lactancia materna es un proceso muy complejo que no puede ser sustituido por unos polvos.

Es inconveniente para la vida moderna y para las frágiles identidades sintéticas de las empoderadas, pero es así.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Seamos serios. La lactancia materna es un proceso muy complejo que no puede ser sustituido por unos polvos.
> 
> Es inconveniente para la vida moderna y para las frágiles identidades sintéticas de las empoderadas, pero es así.



polvos bien hechos, leche natural de baja calidad, como todo: la modernización deja atrás lo primitivo o lo enmalece.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> polvos bien hechos, leche natural de baja calidad, como todo: la modernización deja atrás lo primitivo o lo enmalece.



Eso es una chorrada, lo primitivo es tu pensamiento.

Dónde reside tu interés en que sea así? Te molesta la exclusividad femenina sobre la maternidad?


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Eso es una chorrada, lo primitivo es tu pensamiento.
> 
> Dónde reside tu interés en que sea así? Te molesta la exclusividad femenina sobre la maternidad?



A ver mozo, lo que no me gusta es que no se sepa la verdad sobre el amamantamiento.
Todos sus inconvenientes y la nula diferencia en salud de los bebés con la lactancia artificial.
las madres tenemos que saber la realidad para tomar una decisión bien informada y no, que se encuentren el pastel una vez iniciado el proceso.


----------



## Plavi (31 Ene 2022)

Hay que ser una indigente mental, ignorante, y además mostrarse orgullosa de su supina idiotez , para afirmar todas las barbaridades que ha escrito.

Claro que para soltar todas esas perlas solo se puede ser un troll, no hay otra. Lo contrario, sería confirmar que la estupidez no tiene límites.

La leche de fórmula no le llega ni a la suela de los zapatos a la leche materna. Ni en un millón de años una famaceútica podría conseguir nada que se le aproxime a la leche materna (estudios hay para aburrir..)

La leche materna contiene todos, absolutamente todos los nutrientes que un recien nacido necesita. En los primeros dias, mientras que el bebe en base a su reflejo de succión provoca la subida de la leche, se tiene calostro. Como usted es de una ignorancia manifiesta, no tendrá ni idea de que el calostro es oro puro. Una sola gota de calostro le da mil vueltas a 10 biberones. Una farmaceútica mataría por lograr algo así.
No hay leche materna de baja calidad, es completamente falso. Si por alguna razón médica se tiene poco, despues del pecho se complementa con bibe.. si fuera necesario


Dar el pecho no hace que se coma más. Otra cosa es que si ya antes se comía como un animal se siga haciendo después. Dando el pecho se come exactamente lo mismo, no hace falta nada más.
Tampoco hace falta alimentarse con lo mejor, y lo más sano, con alimentarse de forma habitual ya es suficiente.

No se engorda, cuestión distinta es que si antes se era gorda la lactancia no obra milagros.
Lo que sí hace dar el pecho es adelgazar. Los dos o tres primeros meses no paras de beber agua. Podía perfectamente beber 3 litros al día y ni me enteraba.
Te quedas en los huesos.

No dar el pecho al recien nacido (salvo por problemas fisiologicos que lo impidan, y en realidad son 4 casos mal contados, el resto son excusas) solo significa que se ha antepuesto la comodidad al bienestar del recien nacido; Sólo se explica desde el egoismo, la vagancia y el desdén.

Ahh claro, que ya no se puede tomar un vinito, ni fumar, ni salir de fiesta.. Es que acabas de ser madre!, si no se iba a privar de ello (durante unos meses que tampoco se va una a la guerra) cómprese un gato.

No dormir por las noches?. Es que un recién nacido no duerme como un adulto, nunca. Un bebe va a dormir mal o bien independientemente de lo que tome (y no es dormir mal, porque aún no saben ni lo que es ). Su sueño no depende de teta o biberón. Eso sí, la diferencia está en levantarse a las 3 de la madrugada, andar, dar las luces y ponerse a preparar un biberón en la cocina, o coger al bebe de la cuna, ponértelo al pecho sin mover un dedo y seguir durmiendo.
Hay que ser aneuronal para elegir la primera opción.

Dar el pecho es ser unas vacas? usted es gilipollas (creo que no había insultado jamás a nadie en este foro).

Yo no me he sacrificado por dar el pecho.. que tonteria. No voy de mártir por ningún lado. Es la experiencia más bonita que pueda haber.

Le voy a contar un secreto: a usted también se la van a caer las tetas. Llegadas una edad, se nos cae a todas, una putada de la ley de la gravedad pero qué se le va a hacer, a los 50 o cuando demonios eso ocurra.. y la diferencia será haber dado lo mejor a tu hijo o unos polvos disueltos en agua..
Y en cualquier caso tiene arreglo, quizá cuando me pase, decido sacar 4.000 euros de la cuenta, irme a una clínica y que me las pongan en su sitio.. asunto resuelto.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> A ver mozo, lo que no me gusta es que no se sepa la verdad sobre el amamantamiento.
> Todos sus inconvenientes y la nula diferencia en salud de los bebés con la lactancia artificial.
> las madres tenemos que saber la realidad para tomar una decisión bien informada y no, que se encuentren el pastel una vez iniciado el proceso.



Ah ostia que eres muger, se me olvidaba.

Lo siento, la modernidad que te venden es un fantasma mental.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



Una vez que estoy de acuerdo contigo va y resulta que es por cosas de mujeres y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Hay que ser una indigente mental, ignorante, y además mostrarse orgullosa de su supina idiotez , para afirmar todas las barbaridades que ha escrito.
> 
> Claro que para soltar todas esas perlas solo se puede ser un troll, no hay otra. Lo contrario, sería confirmar que la estupidez no tiene límites.
> 
> ...



Un recién nacido duerme divinamente hasta tres horas tras toma de biberón, mal que le pese a usted, simplemente porque le alimenta más y mejor la leche de fórmula.
Que a uste le encante tener pezones en carne viva y llorando a un pobre niño muerto de hambre, es de ser cruel hasta la médula.
A ver esa demostración en la que usted o cualquier médico sabe si uno es criado a teta o a bibe.....ni Simón lo acierta querido, será por algo no? así que menos humos caperucito, que de lo que se come se cría y de lo que no se sabe mejor se calla.
Ahhh perdón, que eres de crianza naturalmente, ja, ja, ja..... qué pena dais algunas.
Según tu, no eres mártir pero bien que ladras.


Al-paquia dijo:


> Ah ostia que eres muger, se me olvidaba.
> 
> Lo siento, la modernidad que te venden es un fantasma mental.



Lo llamo realidad no modernidad.


----------



## Plavi (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Un recién nacido duerme divinamente hasta tres horas tras toma de biberón, mal que le pese a usted, simplemente porque le alimenta más y mejor la leche de fórmula.
> Que a uste le encante tener pezones en carne viva y llorando a un pobre niño muerto de hambre, es de ser cruel hasta la médula.
> Es evidente que es hombre y no tiene ni zorra idea de lo que parla.
> A ver esa demostración en la que usted o cualquier médico sabe si uno es criado a teta o a bibe.....ni Simón lo acierta querido, será por algo no? así que menos humos caperucito, que de lo que se come se cría y de lo que no se sabe mejor se calla.





Creí que había quedado claro que era una mujer.. pero no contaba que no sabe leer.

No he tenido nunca un pezón en carne viva, ni mis niños han llorado jamas. Habiendo un pecho no lloran nunca.. a qué no lo sabía?

La leche de bote NO alimenta mejor que la materna. Nunca, jamás, es imposible y está demostrado . No se preocupe, puede repetirlo 1000 veces que ello no hará que sea cierto.

He dado pecho durante 14-15 meses .. pero no sé de lo que hablo claro claro...


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Creí que había quedado claro que era una mujer.. pero no contaba que no sabe leer.
> 
> No he tenido nunca un pezón en carne viva, ni mis niños han llorado jamas. Habiendo un pecho no lloran nunca.. a qué no lo sabía?
> 
> ...



Vale mujer y vaca lechera, lo que afirmas querida no puedes demostrarlo mi amor, así que deja de rabiar y sigue con tus tetas al viento creyendo que das algo bueno. 
Bueno no lloran nunca si cada cinco minutos que empiezan a hacer ñec se saca la teta donde pille.
con el bibe no se pasan haciendo ñec cada dos por tres mi amor.


----------



## Plavi (31 Ene 2022)

No soy de ninguna crianza.. si me explica qué es eso ... pero lo que usted diga...

No ladro, yo escribo. Y no se pueden leer las barbaridades que ha manifestado. La leche de bote no es mejor que la materna, nada más.
No es que sea no sea mejor, es que es comparar a Dios con un gitano


----------



## Plavi (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Vale mujer y vaca lechera, lo que afirmas querida no puedes demostrarlo mi amor, así que deja de rabiar y sigue con tus tetas al viento creyendo que das algo bueno.
> Bueno no lloran nunca si cada cinco minutos que empiezan a hacer ñec se saca la teta donde pille.
> con el bibe no se pasan haciendo ñec cada dos por tres mi amor.



No , ya no hace falta. Ya pasó esa época. Gracias por preocuparse..

Cada cinco minutos? pero si podian ser varias horas.. está muy mal infromada.

Me hago cargo que la mala conciencia es difícil de llevar.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Ene 2022)

biberones de polvos y a la guardería a los 4 meses, hezpaña en heztado puro. Normal que haya tanto hijo puta.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Al-paquia dijo:


> biberones de polvos y a la guardería a los 4 meses, hezpaña en heztado puro. Normal que haya tanto hijo puta.



El mío a los 9 meses y será una eminencia en breve, ya ves.


Plavi dijo:


> No , ya no hace falta. Ya pasó esa época. Gracias por preocuparse..
> 
> Cada cinco minutos? pero si podian ser varias horas.. está muy mal infromada.
> 
> Me hago cargo que la mala conciencia es difícil de llevar.



No disimules querida, nada que ver con lo que dura un niño de biberón, simplemente porque alimenta y llena más que la materna.
Ya pasó la época, lo dices como un horror, ya lo siento, nosotros dormíamos de maravilla y nos turnábamos para dar el bibe.


----------



## Al-paquia (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> El mío a los 9 meses y será una eminencia en breve, ya ves.



Narcisismo, la plaga de nuestro tiempo.


----------



## Cymoril (31 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo entendido que la leche materna aporta al bebé una primera fuente de defensas necesarias, además de bacterias beneficiosas. Alguien puso mas atrás un artículo muy interesante que decía que transmitía células madre.

En un mundo ideal una mujer antes de quedarse embarazada se cuidaría de estar en un peso óptimo, además de llevar una alimentación adecuada antes, durante y después del embarazo y por supuesto durante la lactancia. 
Con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con estar dando de mamar a un niño hasta los 6 años.


----------



## Plavi (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> El mío a los 9 meses y será una eminencia en breve, ya ves.
> 
> No disimules querida, nada que ver con lo que dura un niño de biberón, simplemente porque alimenta y llena más que la materna.
> Ya pasó la época, lo dices como un horror, ya lo siento, nosotros dormíamos de maravilla y nos turnábamos para dar el bibe.



Qué expresión o palabra exactamente he dicho para que pueda inducir a pensar que lo he dicho cómo si hubiera sido un horror?.
La lactancia es una época, una fase, unos cuantos meses en la vida de una persona, simplemente.

Me alegro de que durmieras perfectamente .


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Qué expresión o palabra exactamente he dicho para que pueda inducir a pensar que lo he dicho cómo si hubiera sido un horror?.
> La lactancia es una época, una fase, unos cuantos meses en la vida de una persona, simplemente.
> 
> Me alegro de que durmieras perfectamente .



Y yo me alegro de que lo disfrutaras como etapa, yo como vida.
Espero no utilizaras artilugios tipo sacaleches o pezoneras porque de natural no tiene nada.

QUOTE="Cymoril, post: 38949629, member: 183461"]
Yo tengo entendido que la leche materna aporta al bebé una primera fuente de defensas necesarias, además de bacterias beneficiosas. Alguien puso mas atrás un artículo muy interesante que decía que transmitía células madre.

En un mundo ideal una mujer antes de quedarse embarazada se cuidaría de estar en un peso óptimo, además de llevar una alimentación adecuada antes, durante y después del embarazo y por supuesto durante la lactancia.
Con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con estar dando de mamar a un niño hasta los 6 años.
[/QUOTE]

También teníamos entendido que el pescado azul era malo o los huevos fritos peor que los cocidos o que el covid solo era un catarro y no hacía falta mascarillas o que con dos dósis de vacuna estábamos cubiertos o....


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Yo tengo entendido que la leche materna aporta al bebé una primera fuente de defensas necesarias, además de bacterias beneficiosas. Alguien puso mas atrás un artículo muy interesante que decía que transmitía células madre.
> 
> En un mundo ideal una mujer antes de quedarse embarazada se cuidaría de estar en un peso óptimo, además de llevar una alimentación adecuada antes, durante y después del embarazo y por supuesto durante la lactancia.
> Con lo que no estoy de acuerdo es con estar dando de mamar a un niño hasta los 6 años.



También teníamos entendido que el pescado azul era malo o los huevos fritos peor que los cocidos o que el covid solo era un catarro y no hacía falta mascarillas o que con dos dósis de vacuna estábamos cubiertos o....


Cymoril dijo:


> También teníamos entendido que el pescado azul era malo o los huevos fritos peor que los cocidos o que el covid solo era un catarro y no hacía falta mascarillas o que con dos dósis de vacuna estábamos cubiertos o....



He escrito tengo entendido porque no soy médico y no puedo expresarme en esos términos, pero existen estudios sobre lo que he expuesto. Alguien mas atrás puso un artículo muy interesante. Utilizar una expresión como argumento y compararlo con cocidos, huevos fritos, covid, etc me parece de no estar a la altura del debate.
Yo puedo entender que haya madres que tengan que volver a su medicación tras el embarazo y no puedan dar de mamar, o por comodidad, o mil cuestiones más. Cada una tendrá su vida con sus problemas y rutinas. Un niño que toma leche de fórmula puede estar bien alimentado y gordito. Estas leches tienen componentes que aumentan la sensación de saciedad del bebé, lo cual será mas cómodo que estar con la teta a demanda día y noche. Pero esos elemento vivos como las células madre y las bacterias beneficiosas que hay en la leche materna no se los transmites.
[/QUOTE]

*Insisto nuevamente: NADIE puede determinar diferencias entre un niño criado a pecho o uno a biberón.
A partir de ahí, lo demás pura demagogia.
Las afirmaciones de expertos durante muchos años respecto a alimentación y enfermedades es más de lo mismo, por eso pongo el ejemplo a ver si se entiende, no por alturas.*


----------



## Plavi (31 Ene 2022)

No lo entiende.
No se trata de que haya diferencias -sobre todo una vez adultos- entre un niño que haya tomado biberón y otro pecho. El de biberón puede, y lo normal es que así sea, estar igual de bien de salud una vez mayores.
La cuestión es que un bebe que toma leche materna está recibiendo una cantidad incalculable de beneficios que el de biberón no recibe. Así de simple.
De verdad, hay cientos de artículos, estudios, irrebatibles.
Es que de tan obvio resulta absurdo que los cite aquí.
Si de un solo vistazo salen cientos. En The Lancet hay a patadas, en la asociación de pediatria lo mismo. Es que hay para aburrir.

Es más, y los nuevos que se publican, todavía insisten en nuevos descubrimientos, como el de las células madre...


----------



## Plavi (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y yo me alegro de que lo disfrutaras como etapa, yo como vida.
> Espero no utilizaras artilugios tipo sacaleches o pezoneras porque de natural no tiene nada.
> 
> QUOTE="Cymoril, post: 38949629, member: 183461"]
> ...



También teníamos entendido que el pescado azul era malo o los huevos fritos peor que los cocidos o que el covid solo era un catarro y no hacía falta mascarillas o que con dos dósis de vacuna estábamos cubiertos o....
[/QUOTE]
Es que la lactancia es una etapa de la misma vida. La vida es continua , no paró por haber lactancia..., menuda tonteria de frase.

   a ver si implosiona tu cerebro. Cuando empecé a trabajar, hubo un tiempo (no mucho, unos dos meses ) que utilicé el sacaleches para que le dieran la leche mientras yo no estaba. Y sigo viva!!! milagro!! Lo que era natural es la leche... el método no tiene importancia


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> No lo entiende.
> No se trata de que haya diferencias -sobre todo una vez adultos- entre un niño que haya tomado biberón y otro pecho. El de biberón puede, y lo normal es que así sea, estar igual de bien de salud una vez mayores.
> La cuestión es que un bebe que toma leche materna está recibiendo una cantidad incalculable de beneficios que el de biberón no recibe. Así de simple.
> De verdad, hay cientos de artículos, estudios, irrebatibles.
> ...



Sigo en las mismas, ni un solo médico puede decirte que uno de teta esté más sano que el de biberón, NINGUNO.
Luego las supuestas ventajas no existen, no en tiempo real, solo en la suposición de...




Plavi dijo:


> También teníamos entendido que el pescado azul era malo o los huevos fritos peor que los cocidos o que el covid solo era un catarro y no hacía falta mascarillas o que con dos dósis de vacuna estábamos cubiertos o....



Es que la lactancia es una etapa de la misma vida. La vida es continua , no paró por haber lactancia..., menuda tonteria de frase.

   a ver si implosiona tu cerebro. Cuando empecé a trabajar, hubo un tiempo (no mucho, unos dos meses ) que utilicé el sacaleches para que le dieran la leche mientras yo no estaba. Y sigo viva!!! milagro!! Lo que era natural es la leche... el método no tiene importancia
[/QUOTE]

*No te digo: aquí la natural con aparato de ordeñe, viva sí, ordeñada también, perdona, el método si no es natural no sirve, no dices que es mejor por ser natural, pues ponerse un ordañador no lo es.
Sí, para muchas la lactancia es una etapa terrible, como las rabietas de los dos años (otra memez, no existen rabietas por edades, hay niños que se enrabietan y otros no y da igual la edad)*

Una búsqueda rápida.
"Tu bebé amamantado también tiene menos riesgo de ser obeso y las probabilidades de que padezca diabetes de tipo 1 y 2 y algunos tipos de cánce serán inferiores."





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com





Casi nada.
[/QUOTE]

*Insisto nuevamente: NADIE puede determinar diferencias entre un niño criado a pecho o uno a biberón.
A partir de ahí, lo demás pura demagogia.
Las afirmaciones de expertos durante muchos años respecto a alimentación y enfermedades es más de lo mismo, por eso pongo el ejemplo a ver si se entiende, no por alturas.
De todo lo que dice que contiene PROBADO NADA.
Si así fuera, los de teta no enfermarían nunca y no te cuento cuántos de ellos lo hacían en la guardería o en el cole, así que muy bonito pero hechos CERO.
El bebé de teta es más propenso a la obesidad porque pide y no sabes lo que come ni cuánto y depende de la grasa de la leche de la madre, la artificial está controlada grasa y nutrientes.
Si fuera tan beneficiosa lo dicho: teteadores vivos y sanos y el resto todos muertos y malísimos...y va a ser que nones.*


----------



## Tobias Fünke (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.



¿En base a ser mamíferos? Cada día me sorprende más este foro, ¿ahora también váis a ser anti mamíferos o cómo sería la cosa?


----------



## nosomosnada (31 Ene 2022)

Leche materna: Mala, malísima.
Leche de vaca: Horrible, veneno puro.
Leche de fórmula con aceite de palma y todo tipo de mierdas varias de las que huyes cuando miras una etiqueta en un supermercado: Bien

POST PATROCINADO POR NESTLÉ Y LA INDUSTRIA DE LA SOJA, COMO EL 99% DE PEDIATRAS


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Tobias Fünke dijo:


> ¿En base a ser mamíferos? Cada día me sorprende más este foro, ¿ahora también váis a ser anti mamíferos o cómo sería la cosa?



En base a que DE LO QUE SE COME SE CRÍA, esto es, la leche materna actual no sirve para gran cosa y no tiene las facultades previstas.
De hecho la leche de cualquier mamífero en principo sirve para mantenerlo vivo a falta de dientes u otros alimentos que pueda ingerir, no para protegerle de catarros, depredadores o anemias varias.
Si una hembra de guepardo no se alimenta debidamente y en cantidad sus cachorros mueren por falta de leche de calidad
Solo en la especie humana se ve que una hembra deje berrear de hambre a su hijo por narices para que se agarre a su teta, su sufrimiento mientras se la trae al pairo.


----------



## Plavi (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sigo en las mismas, ni un solo médico puede decirte que uno de teta esté más sano que el de biberón, NINGUNO.
> Luego las supuestas ventajas no existen, no en tiempo real, solo en la suposición de...
> 
> 
> ...



*No te digo: aquí la natural con aparato de ordeñe, viva sí, ordeñada también, perdona, el método si no es natural no sirve, no dices que es mejor por ser natural, pues ponerse un ordañador no lo es.
Sí, para muchas la lactancia es una etapa terrible, como las rabietas de los dos años (otra memez, no existen rabietas por edades, hay niños que se enrabietan y otros no y da igual la edad)*


Una búsqueda rápida.
"Tu bebé amamantado también tiene menos riesgo de ser obeso y las probabilidades de que padezca diabetes de tipo 1 y 2 y algunos tipos de cánce serán inferiores."





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com





Casi nada.
[/QUOTE]

*Insisto nuevamente: NADIE puede determinar diferencias entre un niño criado a pecho o uno a biberón.
A partir de ahí, lo demás pura demagogia.
Las afirmaciones de expertos durante muchos años respecto a alimentación y enfermedades es más de lo mismo, por eso pongo el ejemplo a ver si se entiende, no por alturas.
De todo lo que dice que contiene PROBADO NADA.
Si así fuera, los de teta no enfermarían nunca y no te cuento cuántos de ellos lo hacían en la guardería o en el cole, así que muy bonito pero hechos CERO.
El bebé de teta es más propenso a la obesidad porque pide y no sabes lo que come ni cuánto y depende de la grasa de la leche de la madre, la artificial está controlada grasa y nutrientes.
Si fuera tan beneficiosa lo dicho: teteadores vivos y sanos y el resto todos muertos y malísimos...y va a ser que nones.*
[/QUOTE]

De verdad que lo de usted no puede ser normal.. y sigue, inasequible al desaliento..
No sé si alarmarme por llamarme "ordeñada".. no lo había visto nunca así .. no se puede ser tan pazguata...

Y tiene la osadía de decir que el bebe no sabe cuánta leche toma y que es más propenso a engordar. Y resulta que es todo lo contrario!. Un bebe que no quiere más pecho te aseguro que lo hace saber, sabe perfectamente cuánto necesita, es pura supervivencia. Es imposible que usted lo sepa porque no lo ha visto nunca.
La artificial no se adapta un comino a las necesidades del bebe. Porque siempre es la misma fórmula. Y el bebe necesita un tipo de leche los primeros dias, otra diferente en los siguientes meses , va evolucionando. Eso no lo consigue la leche de bote. Y no lo hará nunca.

Venga, va, ha ganado. No puedo seguir más a su nivel...


----------



## The Master (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



electrolitos más concretamente

te llaman de Nestlé, dicen algo de una tarta en una caja


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> *No te digo: aquí la natural con aparato de ordeñe, viva sí, ordeñada también, perdona, el método si no es natural no sirve, no dices que es mejor por ser natural, pues ponerse un ordañador no lo es.
> Sí, para muchas la lactancia es una etapa terrible, como las rabietas de los dos años (otra memez, no existen rabietas por edades, hay niños que se enrabietan y otros no y da igual la edad)*
> 
> 
> ...



*Insisto nuevamente: NADIE puede determinar diferencias entre un niño criado a pecho o uno a biberón.
A partir de ahí, lo demás pura demagogia.
Las afirmaciones de expertos durante muchos años respecto a alimentación y enfermedades es más de lo mismo, por eso pongo el ejemplo a ver si se entiende, no por alturas.
De todo lo que dice que contiene PROBADO NADA.
Si así fuera, los de teta no enfermarían nunca y no te cuento cuántos de ellos lo hacían en la guardería o en el cole, así que muy bonito pero hechos CERO.
El bebé de teta es más propenso a la obesidad porque pide y no sabes lo que come ni cuánto y depende de la grasa de la leche de la madre, la artificial está controlada grasa y nutrientes.
Si fuera tan beneficiosa lo dicho: teteadores vivos y sanos y el resto todos muertos y malísimos...y va a ser que nones.*
[/QUOTE]

De verdad que lo de usted no puede ser normal.. y sigue, inasequible al desaliento..
No sé si alarmarme por llamarme "ordeñada".. no lo había visto nunca así .. no se puede ser tan pazguata...

Y tiene la osadía de decir que el bebe no sabe cuánta leche toma y que es más propenso a engordar. Y resulta que es todo lo contrario!. Un bebe que no quiere más pecho te aseguro que lo hace saber, sabe perfectamente cuánto necesita, es pura supervivencia. Es imposible que usted lo sepa porque no lo ha visto nunca.
La artificial no se adapta un comino a las necesidades del bebe. Porque siempre es la misma fórmula. Y el bebe necesita un tipo de leche los primeros dias, otra diferente en los siguientes meses , va evolucionando. Eso no lo consigue la leche de bote. Y no lo hará nunca.

Venga, va, ha ganado. No puedo seguir más a su nivel...
[/QUOTE]
*La que no tienes ni idea eres tu querida, un niño de teta toma no sabemos qué tipo de leche con cuánta grasa o con cuántos azúcares, eso para empezar, mientras va evolucionando como dices, el niño berrea es lo que se llama crisis de los seis meses de los tres....etc....crisis porque berrean por hambre, hasta que sacan la leche que quieren, eso con la fórmula no pasa ni por asomo.
De nuevo que parece que por aquí los expertos no tienen cómo resolverlo:
Diferencia entre niños? ni el pediatra los diferencia
Enfermos de guardería cuántos de teta cuántos de fórmula?
Que la gente no piense por sí misma es muy peligroso
Por cierto otra MENTIRA DESCOMUNAL: la gente que da teta evita el cáncer de pecho.....afirmar algo así se le llama DELITO.

Si lo que quiero es que futuras madres lo lean, lo vean y lo comprueben para poder decidir con la verdad delante, lo que tu creas francamente me imorta poco.*


----------



## Plavi (31 Ene 2022)

Yo espero que las futuras madres sean inteligentes. Con eso ya está el asunto resuelto.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Yo espero que las futuras madres sean inteligentes. Con eso ya está el asunto resuelto.



Que busquen, comparen y piensen, de mentiras de expertos el mundo lleno.
Desafortunadamente conozco tres casos de cáncer de pecho, de madres de tres y dos criaturas a las que dieron pecho de forma prolongada, una de ellas lo tuvo mientras daba teta y tuvo que dejarlo.....tanto estudio afirmando que protege de ese tipo cáncer es para denunciarlos.


----------



## Cymoril (31 Ene 2022)

Me parece un tema muy interesante a tratar fuera de un foro de maternidad que es donde normalmente se debaten estos temas. Se han dado argumentos apoyados en estudios médicos, algún link interesante. Pero discutir con alguien que desacredita y se cree mas lista que los médicos y pediatras me parece una pérdida de tiempo (a menos de que sea una eminencia en el estudio de estos temas). Lo único que saco en claro de este hilo es que los hombres saben más sobre los beneficios de la lactancia que algunas mujeres.


----------



## Yomismita (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Buen invento para devolver a las madres a casita sin salir...
> Matar de hambre al bebé porque algún subnormal le da por decir que es lo mejor para el bebé, y sale más listo, guapo y alto.



Las madres lactantes no salen de casa y sus bebés pasan hambre.

Topicazos sin fundamento.

Luego las talibanes son las demás.


----------



## Yomismita (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La leche de las africana no nutre, la leche de la españolas de la postguerra tampoco lo hacía.
> Se llama carencia nutricional.
> Ahora se le llama veneno nutricional, más vale que analicen las leches
> 
> ...



Jooooodeeeeer


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (31 Ene 2022)

Si alguna forera quiere que nos bebamos nuestras leches, que me mande un MP.


----------



## Migas y Moscas (31 Ene 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> http://librosdesalud.es/Los-peligros-de-la-leche.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 924516



gñeeee no como lácteos porque me hago caquita y me tiro peditos.

Putos atrofiados urbanitas deshechos genéticos


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Me parece un tema muy interesante a tratar fuera de un foro de maternidad que es donde normalmente se debaten estos temas. Se han dado argumentos apoyados en estudios médicos, algún link interesante. Pero discutir con alguien que desacredita y se cree mas lista que los médicos y pediatras me parece una pérdida de tiempo (a menos de que sea una eminencia en el estudio de estos temas). Lo único que saco en claro de este hilo es que los hombres saben más sobre los beneficios de la lactancia que algunas mujeres.



Aquí llegó el experto que no puede probar lo que llevo matizando desde el inicio, niños sanos y sin diferenciar, madres que han dado pecho hasta la saciedad con cánceres de pecho, madres agotadas y deprimidas y bebés hambrientos y sin dormir.
Señor, estos son hechos, no estudios okis?



Yomismita dijo:


> Las madres lactantes no salen de casa y sus bebés pasan hambre.
> 
> Topicazos sin fundamento.
> 
> Luego las talibanes son las demás.



Por qué lloran, quieres decirlo...porque pasan más hambre que nadie, es vergonzoso, más de una madre se dio cuenta de su error tras dejar llorar a su criatura días y noches, al primer biberón se acabó el sufrimiento, dicho por ella misma: que con el segundo no se la colaban.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Soy mujer.
> Que dar el pecho da cáncer te lo has sacado tu de la manga porque conoces 3 mujeres que tras dar el pecho han tenido cáncer y ya sacas tus conclusiones cuando los médicos dicen todo lo contrario.
> Te he puesto un artículo que menciona la leche materna como prevención de cáncer en los niños.
> Ahora me saltas con la depresión de las madres, la cual no he negado en ningún momento, es más, si lees uno de mis anteriores mensajes he dicho que comprendo que haya casos en los que la madre decida dar leche de fórmula, pero el niño se queda sin esas células madre y esa inmunidad adquirida de la madre. Esta inmunidad no son superpoderes por eso los niños pueden enfermarse de mil cosas aún tomando leche materna (pensaba que era obvio).



A ver si leemos bien, dicen los ejpertos que dar pecho protege contra ese cáncer: MENTIRA Y GORDA., no he dicho que lo favorezca aunque habría que estudiarlo.
No previene ningún cáncer en niños, menos majaderías guapetona.
Y no, no les protege de nada más y mejor que a los de fórmula, simplemente porque no se puede PROBAR o DEMOSTRAR y porque entre otras muchas cosas no se pueden controlar las variables de genética, medio y composición leche.


----------



## Esse est deus (31 Ene 2022)

En la pregunta está la respuesta.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> Lee los links que te he puesto antes de ponerte flamenca y así no haces el ridículo.



Mira tesoro lo de bebés más listos y sin infecciones de oído ya con eso, mejor no leer más, solo falta añadir más rubios y con ojos verdes y sobre todo dieces en bachillerato.
De veras te crees semejantes idioteces?, no te das cuenta que es pura manipulación para que las madres amamanten sí o sí y así muchas de ellas dejen su puesto de trabajo por criar y criar?
Son "estudios" que afirman bondades no PROBADAS JAMÁS, así que mejor deja de hacer el ridículo tu y observa corazón, para creer tocar y ver.
De nada.
He seguido leyendo y no he visto un artículo porque solo es eso, más lamentable en la vida, si una mujer se cree semejantes estupideces, no está preparada para ser madre.


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Cymoril dijo:


> No, me voy a creer mejor lo que dice una charo en un foro sin aportar ni una prueba .



Te he dicho que lo observes o me demuestres que hay diferencia entre un niño y otro y no PUEDES, me temo que la simple eres tu y con medalla.
Ja, ja, ja que disminuye la leucemia dice....de veras que es para denunciarlo

hay estudios que dicen que si te comes la placenta tu hijo es un premio nobel y no padece de bursitis, lo juro, es buenísimo y muy natural comerse la placenta, en batidos disminuy el efecto y puede llegar a tener callos en el pie derecho.


----------



## queco (31 Ene 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ya, ni nicotina, ni cocaína, ni todo tipo de alcaloides diversos.



¿Y eso es bueno?


----------



## Yomismita (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Por qué lloran, quieres decirlo...porque pasan más hambre que nadie, es vergonzoso, más de una madre se dio cuenta de su error tras dejar llorar a su criatura días y noches, al primer biberón se acabó el sufrimiento, dicho por ella misma: que con el segundo no se la colaban.



Ah y porque eso le pasó a una conocida suya es la realidad del 100% de los bebés de teta, hay que joderse.

Anda que no se nota cuando te vacían la teta.


----------



## Yomismita (31 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Mira tesoro lo de bebés más listos y sin infecciones de oído ya con eso, mejor no leer más, solo falta añadir más rubios y con ojos verdes y sobre todo dieces en bachillerato.
> De veras te crees semejantes idioteces?, no te das cuenta que es pura manipulación para que las madres amamanten sí o sí y así muchas de ellas dejen su puesto de trabajo por criar y criar?
> Son "estudios" que afirman bondades no PROBADAS JAMÁS, así que mejor deja de hacer el ridículo tu y observa corazón, para creer tocar y ver.
> De nada.
> He seguido leyendo y no he visto un artículo porque solo es eso, más lamentable en la vida, si una mujer se cree semejantes estupideces, no está preparada para ser madre.



Yo dando el pecho y reincorporandome al curro al finalizar la baja maternal.

Mis excuñadas amas de casa y dando biberón desde el minuto uno.

Pero vamos, que cada cual se monta las películas que quiere...

Resumen de las intervenciones de la OP: Talibana del biberón tratando de gilipollas a las que dan el pecho.


----------



## kicorv (1 Feb 2022)

Obviamente lo es. Lo natural es siempre lo natural. Que te ponga una polla teniendo tú otra, es natural? PUES ESO.

Eso como los que dicen que los perros sólo deben comer pienso. Claro, porque durante miles de años que llevan existiendo, iban en busca de pienso que caía de los árboles. Y si, sin querer, se comían un conejo, una manzana o bebían agua del rio, la palmaban muy hardcore.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Al contrario cariño, la leche materna genera intolerancias y cólicos por lo que come la madre y hasta que saben qué lo provoca y la madre deja de comerlo el niño llora, realmente los amamantados son los niños más llorones y ahí tienes el por qué.

 @Yomismita No corazón, con todo el mundo que hablas y tiene problemas de lloros y que no duermen, son teteadores, vete a cualquier guardería y preguntas a las mamis, te sorprenderá el número de sonámbulas mamarias con teta vacía y niño canino con ojeras.
Te alabamos la hazaña de tetear sonámbula con currar o cómo? de ahí que te rechinen tus cuñadas...lo de siempre, si a ti te ha jodido la parafernalia mamaria, pretendes que a las demás las joda lo mismo, un clásico entre mujeres.



kicorv dijo:


> Obviamente lo es. Lo natural es siempre lo natural. Que te ponga una polla teniendo tú otra, es natural? PUES ESO.
> 
> Eso como los que dicen que los perros sólo deben comer pienso. Claro, porque durante miles de años que llevan existiendo, iban en busca de pienso que caía de los árboles. Y si, sin querer, se comían un conejo, una manzana o bebían agua del rio, la palmaban muy hardcore.



Pos claro, lo natural es seguir en las cavernas e ir a Logroño en burro y comerse la placenta a triscos como cualquier mamífero para tener más energías y sacarlo por la leche para que tu hijo sea un Sánchez con avión nuevo


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La leche de las africana no nutre, la leche de la españolas de la postguerra tampoco lo hacía.
> Se llama carencia nutricional.





https://www.aeped.es/sites/default/files/comunicado-lmymalnutricionmadre-definitivo.pdf

















¿Puede la malnutrición de la madre afectar a la leche materna?


¿Qué hay de cierto en que una malnutrición de la madre puede afectar a la calidad de su leche? Hoy te contamos toda la verdad sobre ello.




gemelosalcuadrado.com


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Obviamente lo es. Lo natural es siempre lo natural. Que te ponga una polla teniendo tú otra, es natural? PUES ESO.
> 
> Eso como los que dicen que los perros sólo deben comer pienso. Claro, porque durante miles de años que llevan existiendo, iban en busca de pienso que caía de los árboles. Y si, sin querer, se comían un conejo, una manzana o bebían agua del rio, la palmaban muy hardcore.



Pos claro, lo natural es seguir en las cavernas e ir a Logroño en burro y comerse la placenta a triscos como cualquier mamífero para tener más energías y sacarlo por la leche para que tu hijo sea un Sánchez con avión nuevo


Alex Cosma dijo:


> https://www.aeped.es/sites/default/files/comunicado-lmymalnutricionmadre-definitivo.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah oye entonces la madre por la misma razón puede beber alcohol, fumar y drogarse, si su composición no varía se coma lo que se coma y nutre y pasa defensas y la pera limonera, ole que te has cargado las prohibiciones de un plumazo....
Menos mal que en África no mueren niños gracias a su leche.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ah oye entonces la madre por la misma razón puede beber alcohol, fumar y drogarse, si su composición no varía se coma lo que se coma y nutre y pasa defensas y la pera limonera, ole que te has cargado las prohibiciones de un plumazo....
> Menos mal que en África no mueren niños gracias a su leche.









La AEP no habla de drogarse, habla del "estado nutricional".
Pero vamos, que yo no necesito a la AEP... sino a mi sentido común, a mi intelecto, a mi observación.

Tú, por contra, imagino que prefieres una humanidad exenta de todas las funciones biológicas que la caracterizan: no necesidad de cagar, de comer, de respirar, de dormir, de amamantar, de follar, etc. Y sobre todo la no necesidad de pensar y reflexionar, que es de la primera cualidad humana que has decidido prescindir.

Cuando seas un robot completo, programado, nos avisas y tal; y nos cuentas lo realizada y empoderada que te sientes, libre de todas las "esclavitudes" de la condición humana.

Y no, en África los niños no mueren por la leche de su madre, sino por enfermedades varias... Cosa que tampoco les importa mucho, ya que si se muere un hijo tienen otro, y luego otro... porque los tienen a edades en los que se pueden tener más de un hijo; por contra, las mujeres urbanitas derechohabientes bienestarizadas empoderadas, tienen hijos con 35-40 años, y claro sólo pueden tener uno, y si se muere es un drama sin solución, porque no pueden tener otro. Y el único hijo que tienen, si es que lo tienen, no lo amamantan por razones a cual más absurda e inhumana.... Pero también por razones de DROGAS... como son la ingente cantidad de PSICOFÁRMACOS que las mujeres empoderdas de la modernidad toman... Ah, y debido a la edad avanzada de las madres modernas empoderadas, el síndrome de down se está disparando, así como el cáncer de neonato (repito, neonato, es decir, antes de empezar a mamar y/o tomar leche artificial).


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 927779
> 
> 
> La AEP no habla de drogarse, habla del "estado nutricional".
> ...



Pero no dicen que la leche de su madre les evita enfermedades mortales? en qué quedamos? Está claro que ya no saben ni qué decir para tener a las madres con los niños colgando aunque pasen hambre o sueño....vender la moto se llama.
Claro, tienen tropecientos hijos para que se mueran de asco, más vale que les de cáritas anticonceptivos, eso sí que les vendría bien.
Ahora mismo las mujeres normales tienen hijos a partir de los 35 años de forma responsable tb en número, esto es, cuando pueden mantenerlos en condiciones, no se trata de cagar niños al mundo.
No han aumentado los SD mentira pura y dura y es más, se pude abortar si así es.
No tengo información sobre cánceres de neonatos pero esos no han mamado ni tomado leche artificial y como me vengas que es por la edad materna ya sí me desovario.
Lo que sí ha aumentado son cánceres por espabilar hormonas, tratamientos de fertilidad (porque los expertos dicen que al año hay que empezar (otra mentira y gorda) y además si somos naturales y no llegan, pues te fastidias) y alargamientos innecesarios de amamantamientos, esas hormonas exageradas y mantenidas de forma NO NATURAL ni en tiempo ni en forma propician cánceres de tipo hormonal, de ahí vendrán los de los neonatos si existen.
Eres del Opus?
Por lo que predicas de natural y edades, las mujeres deberían preñarse según llega la regla, sobre los 12 tal vez?


----------



## Geriatric (1 Feb 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> es cierto que las tetas se estropean cuando amamantas?



Las tetas van a acabar estropeadas siempre, amamantes o no. Es cierto que si amamantas igual lo adelantas unos pocos años.

Te toca valorar si te importan más tus tetas o tus hijos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Eres del Opus?



Ese es tu problema: ideologización extrema, que te impide siquiera analizar y entender los datos de los que supuestamente dispones.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Las tetas van a acabar estropeadas siempre, amamantes o no. Es cierto que si amamantas igual lo adelantas unos pocos años.
> 
> Te toca valorar si te importan más tus tetas o tus hijos.



Toca valorar si te importa que tu hijo coma lo que necesita y duerma lo que precisa y eso con las tetas colgandera o en su sitio pero sin calidad o cantidad de leche mejor NO



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Ese es tu problema: ideologización extrema, que te impide siquiera analizar y entender los datos de los que supuestamente dispones.



Ya te he aportado datos y tu que hay que cagar hijos al mundo y que los que maman se mueren de enfermedades varias.....te haces un lío del copón tu sola o solo, pero entonces sí que parece que eres del Opus
Curiosamente tengo un hijo sanísimo y listísimo además de guapo y maduro, hijo único criado exclusivamente a biberón de madre hija única criada exclusivamente a biberón y de padre con un hermano tb criado a biberón. oh cielos deberíamos estar bajo tierra o sin estudios superiores o trabajo y siendo cracos.
Por cierto, voto a Vox pero no soy de ninguna secta ni de ningún partido, ni siquiera de Vox


----------



## Geriatric (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Toca valorar si te importa que tu hijo coma lo que necesita y duerma lo que precisa y eso con las tetas colgandera o en su sitio pero sin calidad o cantidad de leche mejor NO



No se ha inventado nada más saludable y conveniente para el bebé que la leche materna, y no solo es sana por la leche, el contacto y el vínculo de la madre con el bebé también hace lo suyo.
Está claro que Nestlé se va esfuerza para convencerte de lo contrario.


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Feb 2022)

Respondiendo a la pregunta que abre el hilo:

El problema de la leche de fórmula es el mismo que aqueja a todo lo artificial que quiere sustituir a lo natural: HAY COSAS QUE NO SÓLO NO SABEMOS, SINO QUE NO SABEMOS QUE NO LAS SABEMOS.

La leche de fórmula está optimizada en base a SUPUESTOS. Dichos supuestos están basados en MODELOS DE LA REALIDAD que por necesidad son imperfectos: es imposible capturar la complejidad infinita de la realidad mediante un modelo, no es humanamente posible considerar todas las variables que podrían afectar al fenómeno estudiado, y en muchos casos dichas variables pueden tener efectos no evidentes que se manifiesten tan dilatados en el tiempo que sea difícil, incluso imposible establecer la cadena causal.

Pero hay aún otro problema: la leche de fórmula está optimizada para el conjunto de la población, lo cual necesariamente implica que se está descartando de base no ya la variabilidad genética y ambiental de cada bebé en particular, sino en una dimensión adicional, la variabilidad temporal existente en cada lactante, en tanto en cuanto sus necesidades nutricionales varían de forma aparentemente caprichosa (=no somos capaces de modelizarlas adecuadamente).

Añadiré otro más: el fin último de la leche de fórmula era, en origen, asegurar una nutrición SUFICIENTE en un entorno de escasez alimentaria. 
Evitaba que esa escasez, que limitaba la capacidad de la madre de producir leche suficiente y de calidad, impactara en el desarrollo del lactante. Actualmente apenas existe tal escasez, hasta el punto de que muere más gente en el mundo por problemas de sobrepeso que por problemas de desnutrición involuntaria (en occidente estos últimos ni siquiera existen, o son estadísticamente anecdóticos), así que el problema que la leche de fórmula pretendía resolver ya no es tal. Los sacrificios que era razonable hacer y las incertidumbres que compensaba asumir para asegurar la nutrición suficiente del lactante podrían no tener sentido a día de hoy.

La leche materna, si bien depende en grado sumo de la salud y alimentación de la madre, se adapta mucho mejor y en tiempo real a las necesidades específicas del lactante. Amén de lo cual cumple otras muchas funciones (v.g. las necesidades de contacto físico que, como demostró B.F. Skinner, son cruciales en el desarrollo, incluso en la supervivencia) probablemente muchas de ellas aún desconocidas.

Pensar que el trabajo de apenas unas décadas es capaz, no ya de replicar, sino de superar el de millones de años de evolución se me antoja presuntuoso.


----------



## Genis Vell (1 Feb 2022)

14 páginas y seguís alimentando al troll. Que desdicha.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Respondiendo a la pregunta que abre el hilo:
> 
> El problema de la leche de fórmula es el mismo que aqueja a todo lo artificial que quiere sustituir a lo natural: HAY COSAS QUE NO SÓLO NO SABEMOS, SINO QUE NO SABEMOS QUE NO LAS SABEMOS.
> 
> ...



DIFERENCIAME NIÑO TETA NIÑO FÓRMULA
IMPOSIBLE, está todo dicho y probado: no se puede probar, el de fórmula igual o más de sano (duerme más y llora menos) que el de teta, ES UN HECHO, no un ARTÍCULO SOBRE UN ESTUDIO QUE DICE QUE PUEDE SER.....


----------



## Smiling Jack (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> DIFERENCIAME NIÑO TETA NIÑO FÓRMULA
> IMPOSIBLE, está todo dicho y probado: no se puede probar, el de fórmula igual o más de sano (duerme más y llora menos) que el de teta, ES UN HECHO, no un ARTÍCULO SOBRE UN ESTUDIO QUE DICE QUE PUEDE SER.....



Se diferencian A SIMPLE VISTA para quien tiene ojo, lo he visto suceder ante mis narices.

Los niños de teta pesan menos, pero están más "prietos", mucho menos rollizos.

Tienden a quedarse cortos en los percentiles de peso, pero no en los de tamaño ni perímetro cefálico, porque carecen de la grasa sobrante causada por una dieta programada (en lugar de ad libitum), regulada por adultos que desconocen las necesidades nutricionales del lactante pero temen quedarse cortos (a.k.a. progenitores, especialmente las madres), y compuesta en base a postulados nutricionales que se aceptan como verdad revelada pero cuyos orígenes son de todo menos científicos (pirámide nutricional, alimentación basada en cereales).

Con la teta, el lactante tiene que trabajar para comer, así que cuando deja de tener hambre, deja de comer. De paso así aprenden a reconocer la saciedad, cosa que no sucede cuando se les fuerza a comer cantidades tasadas en intervalos fijos.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> No se ha inventado nada más saludable y conveniente para el bebé que la leche materna, y no solo es sana por la leche, el contacto y el vínculo de la madre con el bebé también hace lo suyo.
> Está claro que Nestlé se va esfuerza para convencerte de lo contrario.



El vínculo no se establece chupando una teta, a mi me da mucha dentera qué le vamos a hacer, así que como a muchas madres que experimentan un gran rechazo a dar de mamar *AGITACIÓN DE LA LACTANCIA *(no lo soportan, que lo sepas y es muyyyyyy natural, como la vida misma oye) y tienen un vínculo impresionante y no solo con ellas (que parecéis dueñas del bebé), si no con su padre.



Smiling Jack dijo:


> Se diferencian A SIMPLE VISTA para quien tiene ojo, lo he visto suceder ante mis narices.
> 
> Los niños de teta pesan menos, pero están más "prietos", mucho menos rollizos.
> 
> ...



Me parto, los de biberón (como no es a demanda está controlada la cantidad), nunca están gordos, a no ser que les den el biberón a demanda (grave error, aunque no suelen pedir más que cuando toca), sí he visto teteadores redondos porque su madre tiene la leche muy grasa y sus críos están obesos y con rojeces por las intolerancias dependiendo lo que la madre haya zampado.
Aprender a saberse saciados es lloriquear cada hora para amorrarse a la teta?, qué bueno oyes, tu no miras lo que escribes verdad?
Niños dependientes y caprichosos, así estamos.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (1 Feb 2022)

Ponte la cuarta y acaba con ese sufrimiento


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

MalosTiemposXaLaLirika dijo:


> Ponte la cuarta y acaba con ese sufrimiento



No toca cariño, a mi me importa muy poco que tu no te pongas nada, te respeto pero no te me acerques aunque te cueste....


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ya te he aportado datos y tu que hay que cagar hijos al mundo y que los que maman se mueren de enfermedades varias.....te haces un lío del copón tu sola o solo, pero entonces sí que parece que eres del Opus



No, no has aportado datos, yo sí, los de la AEP (que algo saben del asunto).



Catalinius dijo:


> Curiosamente tengo un hijo sanísimo y listísimo además de guapo y maduro, hijo único criado exclusivamente a biberón de madre hija única criada exclusivamente a biberón y de padre con un hermano tb criado a biberón. oh cielos deberíamos estar bajo tierra o sin estudios superiores o trabajo y siendo cracos.



Eres tú la que dice que con leche materna los hijos enferman y mueren. Los demás no decimos (al menos yo no) que los de biberón enfermen o mueran sí o sí.

No sabes ni lo que dices... ni lo que dicen los demás, por tanto estás incapacitada para cualquier tipo de debate.



Catalinius dijo:


> Por cierto, voto a Vox pero no soy de ninguna secta ni de ningún partido, ni siquiera de Vox



Como si votas a PODEMOS, que vendría a ser lo mismo.
Lo esencial es que eres ESTATOLÁTRICA y CIENTIFISTA (rayando la misantropía): la ciencia por encima del ser humano, y casi a la altura de dios, ese dios que la propia ciencia niega...

Por cierto, antes el PODER perseguía a los científicos... Ahora los científicos forman parte del PODER (con la pandemia lo hemos visto).


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> No, no has aportado datos, yo sí, los de la AEP (que saben más que tú).
> 
> 
> Eres tú la que dice que con *leche materna los hijos enferman y mueren.* Los demás no decimos que los de biberón enfermen o mueran.
> ...



En la AEP está Simón o parientes?
Por cierto qué variables controlan en sus supuestos estudios?, es que si no, no son certezas lo sabías no?
Sabías tb lo que unas veces dice la OMS y cómo se desdice otras no?
Espero sepas cómo se controla una muestra para dar por verídico un hallazgo irrefutable en ciencia.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> *todo ello relacionado con una leche NO CONTROLADA*



Lo dicho, a ti lo que te importa es el CONTROL. Lo dicho, TOTALITARIA. Dictadura científica es lo que te gusta.
Y lo digo en el supuesto e hipotético caso de que tuvieras razón en lo que dices, que no es el caso.

Ponte en situación; imagina que tienes el PODER ABSOLUTO sobre millones de personas: ¿qué harías respecto a la lactancia?

Imagino que harías como han hecho con la pandemia: una madre asintomática no podría dar lactancia materna a su bebé hasta que le hicieran mil pruebas que demostraran que su leche es, siquiera, similar a la fantástica leche artificial... (porque superarla imposible, ¿verdad?)

Luego ya si eso, nos cuentas qué harías en otros muchos asuntos. Déjanos ver lo totalitaria que eres.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Lo dicho, a ti lo que te importa es el CONTROL. Lo dicho, TOTALITARIA. Dictadura científica es lo que te gusta.



Control de leche por seguridad de un bebé SIEMPRE gracias. 
La liga de la leche o similar una asociación de a favor de dar de mamar hasta que la criatura quiera y por encima de todo y pese a todo, cada día acepta más medicamentos que puede tomar la madre como inocuos para sus bebés....ñec....sin palabras.

Se me olvidaba: hay madres que mutilan a sus hijos para que mamen, les cortan el frenillo, pero no les ponen pendientes porque sufren, me encantan.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La liga de la leche o similar una asociación de a favor de dar de mamar hasta que la criatura quiera y por encima de todo y pese a todo, cada día acepta más medicamentos que puede tomar la madre como inocuos para sus bebés....ñec....sin palabras.



Yo no he dicho nada sobre la liga de la leche, sino de la Asociación Española de Pediatría.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Se me olvidaba: hay madres que mutilan a sus hijos para que mamen, les cortan el frenillo, pero no les ponen pendientes porque sufren, me encantan.



Tampoco he hablado de locas, salvo, quizá, cuando me he referido a ti.

Como sigas rebajando el nivel de tus ejemplos-argumentos al final nos vas a poner el ejemplo de alguna madre lactante que se come a su bebé (que seguro que algún caso habrá).

Es lo que suele suceder cuando no se tienen argumentos, y en vez de reconocer el error, se decide seguir para adelante...


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Tampoco he hablado de locas, salvo, quizá, cuando me he referido a ti.
> 
> Como sigas rebajando el nivel de tus ejemplos-argumentos al final nos vas a poner el ejemplo de alguna madre lactante que se come a su bebé (que seguro que algún caso habrá).
> 
> Es lo que suele suceder cuando no se tienen argumentos, y en vez de reconocer el error, se decide seguir para adelante...



Perdona preciosa u oso, práctica habitual de muchas mamis que por narices tienen que dar teta, en el foro de crianza naturalista a montones.
La Asociación de pediatría no tiene certeza ni una, porque no puede llevar a cabo estudio controlando variables, solo tiene hipótesis que les viene bien hoy, mañana pueden variar como la OMS o cualquier otra sucursal manipuladora.
Y hay una institución que barema los medicamentos que puede tomar una madre lactante, esto sí, esto no.....mieeeedoooo


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Perdona preciosa u oso, práctica habitual de muchas mamis que por narices tienen que dar teta, en el foro de crianza naturalista a montones.



Lo dicho, pones como ejemplos la EXCCEPCIÓN, las locas... a no ser que ese foro de crianza natural sea de millones de mujeresssss, y además, todas hagan lo que mencionas.



Catalinius dijo:


> La Asociación de pediatría no tiene certeza ni una, porque no puede llevar a cabo estudio controlando variables, solo tiene hipótesis que les viene bien hoy, mañana pueden variar como la OMS o cualquier otra sucursal manipuladora.



Claro, claro...



Catalinius dijo:


> Y hay una institución que barema los medicamentos que puede tomar una madre lactante, esto sí, esto no.....mieeeedoooo



Y la institución por encima de todas, que es el ESTADO, también tiene sus propios objetivos, que también pueden variar... Por eso en su momento los ESTADOS impulsaron la natalidad (posguerra, y para aumentar la masa obrera, aumentar economía e impuestos), y luego, una vez disponible la herramienta llamada INMIGRACIÓN MASIVA, impulsan la natalidad cero.

Ahora puedes seguir pensando en mundos de yupi, mundos que en realidad son más crudos, y en los que la ciencia oficial al servicio del ESTADO y del GRAN CAPITAL hacen lo que tienen que hacer, que es lo que les manda el ESTADO... Y puedes seguir creyendo que las madres lactantes son unas irresponsables y quasi asesinas.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Lo dicho, pones como ejemplos la EXCCEPCIÓN, las locas... a no ser que ese foro de crianza natural sea de millones de mujeresssss, y además, todas hagan lo que mencionas.
> 
> 
> Claro, claro...
> ...



Te hablo de realidades palpables, vete al foro en cuestión y alucina pepinillos, busca la asociación o no se qué del medicamento para madres lactantes y sigue alucinando, y así es, todo organismo manipula para su beneficio, ahora mismo se precisan mujeres cuidadoras o en casa o a media jornada para dejar trabajo a los hombres y de alguna forma han de devolverlas a las casas: chantaje emocional.
Si no eres capaz de cotejar, ver, observar y pensar por ti misma, eres parte del borreguismo cambiante y mandante.
Si veo niños criados a biberón tan o más sanos que los de teta (duermen mejor, más seguido y lloran menos de hambre), no preciso que nadie me lo confirme o me diga lo contrario, me basto sola para afirmarlo.
La inmigración masiva son votos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Te hablo de realidades palpables, vete al foro en cuestión y alucina pepinillos, busca la asociación o no se qué del medicamento para madres lactantes y sigue alucinando, y así es, todo organismo manipula para su beneficio, ahora mismo se precisan mujeres cuidadoras o en casa o a media jornada para dejar trabajo a los hombres y de alguna forma han de devolverlas a las casas: chantaje emocional.



Lo dicho, sigues con tu ejemplo de LOCAS (con las cuales tú compartes mucho, por cierto)...

Las desviaciones del feminismo son eso, desviaciones, por tanto igual de aberrantes que el feminismo imperante oficial, el feminismo de ESTADO.



Catalinius dijo:


> Si no eres capaz de cotejar, ver, observar y pensar por ti misma, eres parte del borreguismo cambiante y mandante.



Aplícatelo a tí misma.



Catalinius dijo:


> Si veo niños criados a biberón tan o más sanos que los de teta (duermen mejor, más seguido y lloran menos de hambre), no preciso que nadie me lo confirme o me diga lo contrario, me basto sola para afirmarlo.



Un bebé que duerme bien, y del tirón, no es 100% siempre bueno o signo de estar sano, de hecho es SOSPECHOSO (por ejemplo posible autista o down)


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Lo dicho, sigues con tu ejemplo de LOCAS (con las cuales tú compartes mucho, por cierto)...
> 
> Las desviaciones del feminismo son eso, desviaciones, por tanto igual de aberrantes que el feminismo imperante oficial, el feminismo de ESTADO.
> 
> ...



¿Es tu forma de consolarte por las noches de insomnio o te ha dado un aire?
Cuando son pequeños duermen sus tres horas entre tomas como debe ser según peso y cantidad de biberón que se les da, luego espacian y enseguida duermen de un tirón, que tu no hayas dormido así no te da conocimiento para decir que son niños defectuosos, las neuronas descansadas se desarrollan mucho mejor, no lo sabías tampoco?


----------



## Joice (1 Feb 2022)

Me he leído las 15 páginas y tengo muy claro desde la primera que la persona que ha iniciado el hilo es una zorra engreída de cuidado que no pretendía aprender nada, sino afianzar su propio sesgo por algún tipo de interés, ya sea económico o moral. Confío en que nadie le haga ni puto caso. Al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> ¿Es tu forma de consolarte por las noches de insomnio o te ha dado un aire?
> Cuando son pequeños duermen sus tres horas entre tomas como debe ser según peso y cantidad de biberón que se les da, luego espacian y enseguida duermen de un tirón, que tu no hayas dormido así no te da conocimiento para decir que son niños defectuosos, las neuronas descansadas se desarrollan mucho mejor, no lo sabías tampoco?



Vaya, ahora resulta que sólo tú tienes conocimiento y que sólo tú tienes muestras estadísticas suficientes.
Los demás sólo hablamos por hablar.

La cruda realidad es la que todo el mundo puede ver en este hilo: eres tú precisamente la que se refugia en casos concretos y excepciones, pretendiendo que pasen por la norma.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Vaya, ahora resulta que sólo tú tienes conocimiento y que sólo tú tienes muestras estadísticas suficientes.
> Los demás sólo hablamos por hablar.
> 
> La cruda realidad es la que todo el mundo puede ver en este hilo: eres tú precisamente la que se refugia en casos concretos y excepciones, pretendiendo que pasen por la norma.



No perdona, animo a que pregunten a las madres, que prueben y decidan, teniendo en cuenta que no es mejor hoy día una leche sobre la otra (siendo condescendiente)


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Joice dijo:


> Me he leído las 15 páginas y tengo muy claro desde la primera que la persona que ha iniciado el hilo es una zorra engreída de cuidado que no pretendía aprender nada, sino afianzar su propio sesgo por algún tipo de interés, ya sea económico o moral. Confío en que nadie le haga ni puto caso. Al ignore de cabeza.



Las ideas se combaten con ideas; los datos con datos, etc. no ignorándolos.
Ignorar es TOTALITARISMO; es exactamente lo que hace el sistema de dominación actual basado en ideologías. Al progre la da igual lo que diga el facha; lo mee en el ignore y/o lo demoniza; y viceversa.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No perdona, animo a que pregunten a las madres, que prueben y decidan, teniendo en cuenta que no es mejor hoy día una leche sobre la otra (siendo condescendiente)



Ahora generalizas, ya no aludes a casos excepcionales (drogas, alcohol...)
Qué cosas, ¿verdad?

Ahora ya afirmas sin rodeos, que la leche materna (toda ella, con o sin drogas o tóxicos) HOY EN DÍA, no es mejor que la artificial...

La parte de verdad que incluye tu afirmación, precisamente, deja en mal lugar a la MODERNIDAD al completo, ya que si las madres dan mala leche es porque están permanentemente de mala leche, y por tanto porque están llenas de PSICOFÁRMACOS, con los que pretenden atenuar los daños colaterales del falso empoderamiento de la mujer.

Sí, las madres (todas tardías además) están drogadas, y lo están por culpa de la ciencia al servicio del PODER, y no enfrentada a éste. Y lo están porque en realidad no soportan la modernidad que dicen las ha emancipado... Y lo están por ideologización extrema (igual que los hombres, por supuesto)

Las madres africanas desnutridas, dan leche PERFECTA a sus bebés (los bebés no mueren por la leche, sino por otras razones).


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

EMPAREJADAS CON LOS PSICOFÁRMACOS


Los datos son alarmantes, y cada año que pasa más. El 25% de las mujeres toman ya antidepresivos a diario, y las bajas laborale...




esfuerzoyservicio.blogspot.com


----------



## pandiella (1 Feb 2022)

al 90% de burbuja le sirve para tachar la casilla de "chupar unas buenas tetas", casi como desvirgarse


----------



## Joice (1 Feb 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Las ideas se combaten con ideas; los datos con datos, etc. no ignorándolos.
> Ignorar es TOTALITARISMO; es exactamente lo que hace el sistema de dominación actual basado en ideologías. Al progre la da igual lo que diga el facha; lo mee en el ignore y/o lo demoniza; y viceversa.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero alguien que esconde un interés tan claro como esa tipa no aporta nada al debate. Es evidente que no tiene ningún interés en debatir, por no mencionar la arrogancia que demuestra continuamente. No ignoro a quien piensa diferente, sino al que me hace perder el tiempo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (1 Feb 2022)

Joice dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero alguien que esconde un interés tan claro como esa tipa no aporta nada al debate. No ignoro a quien piensa diferente, sino al que me hace perder el tiempo.



No pierdes el tiempo, sino que hablas para la mayoría silenciosa de los que leen el hilo...


----------



## Lenina (1 Feb 2022)

Madre mía, menudo nivel, que la mierda que fabrica un laboratorio va a ser mejor que la leche específica para ser humanos que ha diseñado la naturaleza durante millones de años... Todo para justificar sus propias decisiones... No me voy a poner a discutir, que cada una dé a sus hijos lo que quiera, pero que encima quiera que le den el premio a madre del año... lo que hay que leer.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Feb 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Las tetas van a acabar estropeadas siempre, amamantes o no. Es cierto que si amamantas igual lo adelantas unos pocos años.
> 
> Te toca valorar si te importan más tus tetas o tus hijos.



ppues yo he visto milfas con buenas tetas


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



Desde que el mundo es mund la humanidad ha crecido con la teta de la mamá

busque " calostro"








¿Por qué el calostro es tan importante?


El calostro es el primer tipo de leche materna que produces tras dar a luz. Descubre por qué este «oro líquido» es el primer alimento perfecto para tu recién nacido.




www.medela.es




ahora resulta que hay que comprar leche de un laboratorio 

DE VERDAD CUANTO PREMIO NOBEL Y CIENTIFICO DE GOOGLE HAY....


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Madre mía, menudo nivel, que la mierda que fabrica un laboratorio va a ser mejor que la leche específica para ser humanos que ha diseñado la naturaleza durante millones de años... Todo para justificar sus propias decisiones... No me voy a poner a discutir, que cada una dé a sus hijos lo que quiera, pero que encima quiera que le den el premio a madre del año... lo que hay que leer.



Que la gente sepa la gran mentira de una leche que no tiene las propiedades que dice tener por la alimentación de hoy en día.
Yo muy contenta de mi decisión, pero hay madres sufriendo por imbéciles que se creen hasta que las truchas vuelan por el bien de sus hijos.,




Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> Desde que el mundo es mund la humanidad ha crecido con la teta de la mamá
> 
> busque " calostro"
> 
> ...



Hasta que llegó la de fórmula querid@ y ahí se vio el gran avance que suponía, como el coche versus burro, el ordenador versus libreta y lápiz, el fuego versus carne cruda......sigo?
*Gracias a hilos como este, las madres o la gente puede pensar por sí misma....y eso es estupendo*


----------



## Lenina (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Que la gente sepa la gran mentira de una leche que no tiene las propiedades que dice tener por la alimentación de hoy en día.
> Yo muy contenta de mi decisión, pero hay madres sufriendo por imbéciles que se creen hasta que las truchas vuelan por el bien de sus hijos.,



Las leches de fórmula son en su mayoría proteína de leche de vaca y añadidos. ¿Me estás diciendo que las vacas de las que se saca esa proteína hoy en día están menos hormonadas, comen pastos color esmeralda, sin químicos, pesticidas, etc. que la comida que come la madre? Si hay mierda ambiental, la mierda está en la teta lo mismo que en la ubre, y por supuesto de la ubre pasa al bote.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Las leches de fórmula son en su mayoría proteína de leche de vaca y añadidos. ¿Me estás diciendo que las vacas de las que se saca esa proteína hoy en día están menos hormonadas, comen pastos color esmeralda, sin químicos, pesticidas, etc. que la comida que come la madre? Si hay mierda ambiental, la mierda está en la teta lo mismo que en la ubre, y por supuesto de la ubre pasa al bote.



Mira querida, esto es como cuando coges setas, desechas las peores o venenosas, eso hacen en los laboratorios, cosa que la leche materna no es analizada, os horrorizaríais si así se hiciera.


----------



## Lenina (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Mira querida, esto es como cuando coges setas, desechas las peores o venenosas, eso hacen en los laboratorios, cosa que la leche materna no es analizada, os horrorizaríais si así se hiciera.



Mira querida, le estás dando la leche de otro animal a un ser humano recién nacido, y además debe de ser la leche del animal más estabulado, hormonado, y obligado a comer alimentos que no le son propios, de todos los que hemos domesticado. Y lo haces encima porque es que el "ser humano come mucha mierda" y en el laboratorio, que está por el bienestar de las personas y no por sacar pasta y cuanta más mejor, vienen unas hadas mágicas y le quitan todo lo malo. La estulticia de los padres, obviamente, la pagan los hijos.


----------



## warlok (1 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor de la leche materna es sin duda el envase
Si la mamá en cuestión es una buena feladora, es probable que le pase al mamón una buena dosos de mitocondrias masculinas que son el laboratorio celular.

Si la que amamanta encima es vacunada,probablemente, le estará transmitiendo un pasaporte covid genético.

La leche materna , si la que amamanta es buena en la cama y pratica sexo con asiduidad y promiscuidad,tendrá los niveles de progerterona elevados, que serán transmitido via teta de zorrón al amamantado

todo esto se estudia en primero de medicina


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Mira querida, le estás dando la leche de otro animal a un ser humano recién nacido, y además debe de ser la leche del animal más estabulado, hormonado, y obligado a comer alimentos que no le son propios, de todos los que hemos domesticado. Y lo haces encima porque es que el "ser humano come mucha mierda" y en el laboratorio, que está por el bienestar de las personas y no por sacar pasta y cuanta más mejor, vienen unas hadas mágicas y le quitan todo lo malo. La estulticia de los padres, obviamente, la pagan los hijos.



Insisto sin tan mala es una y tan buena la otra, en qué se ve?, es que parece que no os enteráis de que no se NOTA y no TRASPASA, solo en falta de sueño y lloros eternos, más tetas fuera y de chupete para regocijo del de arriba.


----------



## Lenina (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Insisto sin tan mala es una y tan buena la otra, en qué se ve?, es que parece que no os enteráis de que no se NOTA y no TRASPASA, solo en falta de sueño y lloros eterno, más tetas fuera y de chupete.



Estás estableciendo unos paralelismos que solo son verdaderos en tu cabeza y en tu experiencia, que nada tiene que ver con la realidad y las demás experiencias. Yo he tenido dos hijos, ambos amamantados a demanda, y uno era muy llorón y el otro para nada. No hay una correlación entre bebés llorones/no llorones leche de fórmula/leche materna.
Pero si la hubiera, la cosa entonces sería para extrañarse y mosquearse, porque un bebé recién nacido no está preparado fisiológicamente para estar toda la noche sin pedir alimento. No es propio del ser humano, y más que satisfacción por dormir toda la noche sin ser molestada, me preocuparía por la evidente anomalía del comportamiento de mi bebé.
Lo que "se vea" o "no se vea" es un absurdo. La leche materna es el alimento más adecuado para un bebé. Es un alimento vivo, que se adapta a la estación del año (siendo más líquido en verano para evitar las deshidrataciones), que se adapta a las enfermedades del bebé volviendo a generar calostro si el bebé enferma o tiene fiebre. No es solo pura lógica, es que la evidencia científica lo avala. No se "ve" si al nene enfermo la gripe le va a durar 3 días con leche materna y 5 sin ella. Los beneficios no van a tener una "visibilidad". Ni falta que hace. Para mí el principal beneficio es saber que le estoy dando lo que le es natural y lo que es mejor. Y eso sin contar los recipientes donde se les da la leche de fórmula. Hace 20 años los bebés tragaban bisfenol A en los biberones como locos. Ahora pueden estar envenenándose "sin visibilidad", con otra sustancia que todavía no se ha descubierto que sea dañina, y relacionarse dentro de 40 años con cáncer u otras enfermedades. Lo mismo con los ingredientes de la fórmula, tienes que dejar en las manos de la buena voluntad de los laboratorios, que están ganando mucho dinerito, si cuando descubren algo potencialmente dañino lo van a decir inmediatamente o se van a callar y a seguir poniendo la mano.


----------



## Lenina (1 Feb 2022)

Madre mía, es que creo que este post no puede ser más completo, pero mucho más que la leche materna:

- Tenemos el comportamiento arquetípico de la madre española del siglo XXI: "A mí que no me moleste el niño, le doy leche de bote que así duerme más y también se levanta su padre a darle, que yo me estoy empoderando en mi trabajo y eso es muy cansado. Si hubiera que darle fabada el litoral para que el niño no despertara en una semana intentando hacer la digestión, pues ea, a calentar la lata. 

- Tenemos el nuevo credo oficial de los ateos y agnósticos: la Ciencia. Pero así, como ente propio y pensante, que vale para justificarlo todo como "deus ex machina". Sirve para que la leche de fórmula sea mejor que la natural, porque la avala la "ciencia", para que lo "malo" de una leche se quite por algún procedimiento "científico", y así como cualquier otra cosa. Que la ciencia trabaje al son de quien pone el dinero, y de quien pague los estudios, eso ni se piensa, porque eso sería "anticientífico", que es como decir hereje.

- Tenemos la envidia de España en todo su esplendor. "¿En qué se nota?". Porque si me dices que mi Izan va a sacar todo sobresalientes en la primaria por darle leche materna, pues yo se la doy, que no quiero que sea menos que su primo Toño y el vecino del 6°. Pero si los beneficios no son tangibles, ¿no ves que los hijos de Mari Puri son mocosos y llorosos, y van mal vestidos, y a todos les ha dado pecho?, hay uno que es hasta medio lelo, para tener hijos así de mediocres una no duerme con las tetas fuera, no señor. Y luego se me caen las tetas por nada. Que si me dijeras que se van a sacar una notaría, pues una hace el esfuerzo. Pero para tener un sistema inmune más fuerte, pfff eso ni se ve.

- Además dar el pecho es gratis, por eso lo dan las gitanas, yo con mi leche de fórmula a precio de cuerno de unicornio, siento que le estoy dando lo mejorcito, que para eso me cuesta. Y las demás es que son unas jipiguarras y unas agarradas. A mi niño lo mejorcito, y vosotros lo gratis, que sois chusma. 

Con posts así, no es que me sorprenda la misoginia, lo que me sorprende es que se mantengan tanto las formas.


----------



## Hairat4ever (1 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Madre mía, es que creo que este post no puede ser más completo, pero mucho más que la leche materna:
> 
> - Tenemos el comportamiento arquetípico de la madre española del siglo XXI: "A mí que no me moleste el niño, le doy leche de bote que así duerme más y también se levanta su padre a darle, que yo me estoy empoderando en mi trabajo y eso es muy cansado. Si hubiera que darle fabada el litoral para que el niño no despertara en una semana intentando hacer la digestión, pues ea, a calentar la lata.
> 
> ...



No le quito ni una coma. Bravo. A ver si se va cerrando este hilo insustancial.


----------



## Mis Alaska (1 Feb 2022)

A ver, en un mundo con acceso a las leches de formula de manera barata y universal para todo el mundo, pues a lo mejor la lactancia natural o la lactancia artificial es más cuestión de gustos, comodidad, etc. 

Pero en un pais que no tenga acceso a las leches de formula de manera generalizada, que sean caras o escasas, pues es vital la leche materna, ya que alimentando a la madre alimentas al bebé de una forma completamente segura. La leche de fórmula mucha veces necesita de agua potable para prepararse y no es un recurso universal.

Por otro lado amamantar a un bebé es un hecho antropológico completamente natural, la evolución ha premiado este acto, así que tampoco somos quienes para cuestionarlo.

Todo lo dicho no le resta mérito a las leches de formula, ya que se han salvado muchos bebes que por motivos diversos no podían ser amamantados de manera natural (huerfanos, madres enfermas en el momento de la lactancia, etc).

Mientras se mantengan las dos maneras de alimentar a un recién nacido, no veo el problema por ningún lado.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Mira querida, le estás dando la leche de otro animal a un ser humano recién nacido, y además debe de ser la leche del animal más estabulado, hormonado, y obligado a comer alimentos que no le son propios, de todos los que hemos domesticado. Y lo haces encima porque es que el "ser humano come mucha mierda" y en el laboratorio, que está por el bienestar de las personas y no por sacar pasta y cuanta más mejor, vienen unas hadas mágicas y le quitan todo lo malo. La estulticia de los padres, obviamente, la pagan los hijos.



Y tu carne de otro animal a un ser humano no adulto, hormonado, antibioticado y edulcorado.
Me temo que mal que te pese al final nos alimentaremos todos de laboratorio para controlar el colesterol, la hipertensión y demás historias.



Lenina dijo:


> Estás estableciendo unos paralelismos que solo son verdaderos en tu cabeza y en tu experiencia, que nada tiene que ver con la realidad y las demás experiencias. Yo he tenido dos hijos, ambos amamantados a demanda, y uno era muy llorón y el otro para nada. No hay una correlación entre bebés llorones/no llorones leche de fórmula/leche materna.
> Pero si la hubiera, la cosa entonces sería para extrañarse y mosquearse, porque un bebé recién nacido no está preparado fisiológicamente para estar toda la noche sin pedir alimento. No es propio del ser humano, y más que satisfacción por dormir toda la noche sin ser molestada, me preocuparía por la evidente anomalía del comportamiento de mi bebé.
> Lo que "se vea" o "no se vea" es un absurdo. La leche materna es el alimento más adecuado para un bebé. Es un alimento vivo, que se adapta a la estación del año (siendo más líquido en verano para evitar las deshidrataciones), que se adapta a las enfermedades del bebé volviendo a generar calostro si el bebé enferma o tiene fiebre. No es solo pura lógica, es que la evidencia científica lo avala. No se "ve" si al nene enfermo la gripe le va a durar 3 días con leche materna y 5 sin ella. Los beneficios no van a tener una "visibilidad". Ni falta que hace. Para mí el principal beneficio es saber que le estoy dando lo que le es natural y lo que es mejor. Y eso sin contar los recipientes donde se les da la leche de fórmula. Hace 20 años los bebés tragaban bisfenol A en los biberones como locos. Ahora pueden estar envenenándose "sin visibilidad", con otra sustancia que todavía no se ha descubierto que sea dañina, y relacionarse dentro de 40 años con cáncer u otras enfermedades. Lo mismo con los ingredientes de la fórmula, tienes que dejar en las manos de la buena voluntad de los laboratorios, que están ganando mucho dinerito, si cuando descubren algo potencialmente dañino lo van a decir inmediatamente o se van a callar y a seguir poniendo la mano.



A demanda...ja, ja, ja...no me extraña que estés rabiosa, ostras tu qué horror.
Un recién nacido dura dos o tres horas con leche de fórmula los primeros 15días o el mes, no pide constantemente y no se da a demanda.
Yo creo en lo que veo, tu en lo que te cuentan cual corderillo., ay que me parto, pero qué estudio has hecho para decirme que con teta enferman con dos mocos y sin ella con dieciocho?, no me hagas reir corazón, qué ingenua eres.
Sí, prenda, los beneficios si no se ven NO EXISTEN, en esto y en todo, en Terradillos de abajo y en la China.



Mis Alaska dijo:


> A ver, en un mundo con acceso a las leches de formula de manera barata y universal para todo el mundo, pues a lo mejor la lactancia natural o la lactancia artificial es más cuestión de gustos, comodidad, etc.
> 
> Pero en un pais que no tenga acceso a las leches de formula de manera generalizada, que sean caras o escasas, pues es vital la leche materna, ya que alimentando a la madre alimentas al bebé de una forma completamente segura. La leche de fórmula mucha veces necesita de agua potable para prepararse y no es un recurso universal.
> 
> ...



Yo lo que defiendo es que se sepan realmente las desventajas y ventajas REALES de cada una, no cuentos tártaros:
*Ventajas leche materna:*
Teta a mano y grátis
*Desventajas:*
No saber composición en cada toma.
No llena lo suficiente así que las tomas son muy seguidas
Si hay alguna intolerancia, la madre deberá quitarse ciertos alimentos de la dieta, si adivina cuáles son.
Si el niño no engancha bien: MASTITIS
Si te vas, te ORDEÑAS
Si no vacía por lo que sea, nuevamente te ORDEÑAS
Puedes tener Agitamiento de la lactancia y odiar darle de mamar
Sacar poca leche cuando te extraes.
Creas cierta dependencia del bebé a ti.
Que use la teta de chupeta y consuelo
Que sea traumático cuando se la quites.

*Ventajas Fórmula:*
Se la puede dar cualquiera
Calidad y composición controlada según necesidades del bebé
Llena lo suficiente entre tomas, por lo que duermen más seguido y lloran menos.
No tiene problemas de infecciones mamarias
No has de ordeñarte
Puede crear vínculo con su progenitor o familia sin que te demande porque no le creas dependencia.
No es a demanda porque raro es que pidan antes de su hora de toma
No tienes que cortarle ningún frenillo para que se enganche
No se duerme con el biberón en la boca y no representa trauma su quita.
*Desventajas:*
Cuesta dinero el biberón, tetinas y leche.

Ambas leche alimentan al bebé y en ningún caso se ha comprobado diferencia visible o DETECTABLE entre unos y otros bebés según su forma de alimentación.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Buenas gastroenteritis te puedes pillar con ciertos alimentos naturales.
Sin control nunca se sabe, solo que con gastroenteritis o comiéndote la fruta con gusano no te da mastitis y no dejas muerto de hambre al churumbel


----------



## Plavi (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y tu carne de otro animal a un ser humano no adulto, hormonado, antibioticado y edulcorado.
> Me temo que mal que te pese al final nos alimentaremos todos de laboratorio para controlar el colesterol, la hipertensión y demás historias.
> 
> 
> ...



Iba a dejar de participar ayer en este hilo surrealista de despropósitos . Es que tiene que ser troleada..por narices.

Pero lo del "consuelo" como desventaja ya me ha matado. Pero qué cojones crees que necesita un recién nacido que acaba de salir del útero siendo como es uno de los mamíferos que nace menos desarrollado dentro del mundo animal y con total y absoluta dependencia de su madre para sobrevivir, más que CONSUELO , gilipollas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Y el pecho que proporciona su alimento es su CONSUELO. Y el acunar o mecerle en brazos .

Le das consuelo con una tetina de plástico!! Aún podrías sustituir dicho consuelo con tenerle en brazos... pero seguro que eres de las que dices, "uy no, que se malacostumbran."


----------



## Lenina (1 Feb 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Iba a dejar de participar ayer en este hilo surrealista de despropósitos . Es que tiene que ser troleada..por narices.
> 
> Pero lo del "consuelo" como desventaja ya me ha matado. Pero qué cojones crees que necesita un recién nacido que acaba de salir del útero siendo como es uno de los mamíferos que nace menos desarrollado dentro del mundo animal y con total y absoluta dependencia de su madre para sobrevivir, más que CONSUELO , gilipollas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Y el pecho que proporciona su alimento es su CONSUELO. Y el acunar o mecerle en brazos .
> ...



Una madre que dice que amamantar a demanda es un "horror", cuando para mí ha sido un privilegio y una satisfacción enorme, pues chico, donde no hay, no se puede sacar..


----------



## Plavi (1 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Una madre que dice que amamantar a demanda es un "horror", cuando para mí ha sido un privilegio y una satisfacción enorme, pues chico, donde no hay, no se puede sacar..



Es que es a demanda. Completamente, es una experiencia preciosa, 

Y tengo buenisimas amigas que optaron por el biberón. Y perfecto. Tengo la costumbre de no meter las narices en casa ajena. Que cada una haga lo que mejor crea. Pero siendo conscientes. Sin engañarse diciendo que la artificial es igual que buena que la materna.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Iba a dejar de participar ayer en este hilo surrealista de despropósitos . Es que tiene que ser troleada..por narices.
> 
> Pero lo del "consuelo" como desventaja ya me ha matado. Pero qué cojones crees que necesita un recién nacido que acaba de salir del útero siendo como es uno de los mamíferos que nace menos desarrollado dentro del mundo animal y con total y absoluta dependencia de su madre para sobrevivir, más que CONSUELO , gilipollas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Y el pecho que proporciona su alimento es su CONSUELO. Y el acunar o mecerle en brazos .
> ...



A ver alma de cántaro, el consuelo se da abrazándole y acunándole, no metiéndole el pezón en la boca cada vez que hace ñec....para eso están las chupetas o chupetes, no para que te cosas al niño para que dependa para TODO DE TI, eso es egocentrismo, lo haces por ti, porque para ti es tuyo y solo tuyo, no por él, solo que prefieres obviarlo
Y amamantar a demanda es un espanto, a no ser que no tengas nada mejor que hacer como madre y/o persona, pero si tu disfrutas, como si tb lo haces con llagas en los pechos, cada uno....mira Santa Teresa....



Plavi dijo:


> Es que es a demanda. Completamente, es una experiencia preciosa,
> 
> Y tengo buenisimas amigas que optaron por el biberón. Y perfecto. Tengo la costumbre de no meter las narices en casa ajena. Que cada una haga lo que mejor crea. Pero siendo conscientes. Sin engañarse diciendo que la artificial es igual que buena que la materna.



Es igual de buena o mejor, ya lo he dicho, a mi que cada una lo haga como quiera, no son mis hijos ni mis tetas ni mi manipulación, pero mentiras sobre la lactancia materna NO.
Es evidente que mi hijo no me ha tenido con el biberón en mano cada dos por tres y menos cuando se ha caído y se ha hecho pupa....


----------



## Plavi (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> A ver alma de cántaro, el consuelo se da abrazándole y acunándole, no metiéndole el pezón en la boca cada vez que hace ñec....para eso están las chupetas o chupetes, no para que te cosas al niño para que dependa para TODO DE TI, eso es egocentrismo, lo haces por ti, porque para ti es tuyo y solo tuyo, no por él, solo que prefieres obviarlo
> Y amamantar a demanda es un espanto, a no ser que no tengas nada mejor que hacer como madre y/o persona, pero si tu disfrutas, como si tb lo haces con llagas en los pechos, cada uno....mira Santa Teresa....




Ya le comenté ayer que trabajo, con lo cual sí tengo o tenía muchas cosas que hacer.
Egocentrismo?? , no tendría por qué ilustrarle pero por precisar y aclararle que dar el pecho no tiene nada que ver con la propiedad. La primera palabra que enseñé a mis hijos ( y puse mucho empeño) fue "aita" y no "ama" .. para que supieran llamarle a él para todo y no dependieran de mi

Y con esto queda cerrada mi participación en este esperpento.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Ya le comenté ayer que trabajo, con lo cual sí tengo o tenía muchas cosas que hacer.
> Egocentrismo?? , no tendría por qué ilustrarle pero por precisar y aclararle que dar el pecho no tiene nada que ver con la propiedad. La primera palabra que enseñé a mis hijos ( y puse mucho empeño) fue "aita" y no "ama" .. para que supieran llamarle a él para todo y no dependieran de mi
> 
> Y con esto queda cerrada mi participación en este esperpento.



Con lo del aita y a la ama me lo has dicho todo, qué tal el corte de pelo? 
Ahora lo entiendo, tu comprensión lectora nivel vascuence.


----------



## Plavi (1 Feb 2022)

Para el resto, aita -papi , ama-mami.

No deberia no deberia, pero en fin. Soy una pija de Getxo. Corte al hacha es de borrokas,


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Plavi dijo:


> Para el resto, aita -papi , ama-mami.
> 
> No deberia no deberia, pero en fin. Soy una pija de Getxo. Corte al hacha es de borrokas,



Deberías porque parlar en dialectos en un foro español tiene su prepo, no crees?
Prepo = prepotente.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

Feliz de ser inteligente y no hacerlo.  Besos.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

No me dejo engañar corazón, me dais mucha pena.


----------



## A.k.A (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



Este notas debe ser un troll o subnormal. O ambas.


----------



## A.k.A (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cualquier persona normal debería saber que lo que come la madre le sale en la leche y tal y como nos alimentamos es de atrasados pensar que es lo mejora para nadie, de hecho los amamantados son los bebés con más alergias.



Sí, confirmado. Eres subnormal.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

A.k.A dijo:


> Sí, confirmado. Eres subnormal.



Pero no puedes negar lo expuesto por mi y tampoco probar los beneficios REALES de mamar.


----------



## A.k.A (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo no lo hice, pero sí, se quedan escachufladas total.
> 
> Lo que no tiene es insecticidas, antibióticos, etc....



Aaaah, que eres una mujer que no dió el pecho ¿motivo?

Lo intenstaste y no salió bien y le enchufaron bibe al ceporro de tu hijo para engoedarlo como un gorrino ¿fué así?


----------



## A.k.A (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero no puedes negar lo expuesto por mi y tampoco probar los beneficios REALES de mamar.



Pero a ver...cuántos miles de años lleva exisitiendo el ser humano, y cuántos la leche artificial??


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

A.k.A dijo:


> Aaaah, que eres una mujer que no dió el pecho ¿motivo?
> 
> Lo intenstaste y no salió bien y le enchufaron bibe al ceporro de tu hijo para engoedarlo como un gorrino ¿fué así?



No lo intenté mi vida, ni eso y no veas que bien me fue, se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, disfruté de mi niño a lo bestia, relajada, descansada y feliz...cosa que muchas amamantadoras no pueden ni soñar, cosas que pasan.



A.k.A dijo:


> Pero a ver...cuántos miles de años lleva exisitiendo el ser humano, y cuántos la leche artificial??



A ver, cuántos años lleva existiendo internet, la ropa, el coche y los tractores?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

A.k.A dijo:


> Aaaah, que eres una mujer que no dió el pecho ¿motivo?
> 
> Lo intenstaste y no salió bien y le enchufaron bibe al ceporro de tu hijo para engoedarlo como un gorrino ¿fué así?



Ya te lo digo yo. Era engorroso e incómodo. Pero SOBRE TODO no podía endilgarle la tarea al maromo de turno. Porque los tíos hasta que no nos salgan tetas, es de dar de mamar, complicado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No lo intenté mi vida, ni eso y no veas que bien me fue, se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, disfruté de mi niño a lo bestia, relajada, descansada y feliz...cosa que muchas amamantadoras no pueden ni soñar, cosas que pasan.
> 
> 
> A ver, cuántos años lleva existiendo internet, la ropa, el coche y los tractores?



Eres tan tonta que tú misma te delatas.

Osea que dar de mamar, no es relajante, cansa y hace a las mujeres infelices. 

Pues ya lo sabéis señores. Esta no da mamar porque se cansa mucho, se estresa pero sobre todo la hace infeliz. 

Está claro que se equivocó, lo suyo hubiese sido pillarse un caniche que los sacas una vez al día y luego el resto sin complicaciones.

Más claro agua.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Ya te lo digo yo. Era engorroso e incómodo. Pero SOBRE TODO no podía endilgarle la tarea al maromo de turno. Porque los tíos hasta que no nos salgan tetas, es de dar de mamar, complicado.



Entre otras muchas cosas, todo para tener un niño sano, feliz, guapo y listo, da rabia eh?


luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Eres tan tonta que tú misma te delatas.
> 
> Osea que dar de mamar, no es relajante, cansa y hace a las mujeres infelices.
> 
> ...



Tu estás tonto, relaja dice, ja, ja, ja, no tienes ni idea macho, pezones en carnes vivas, niños con dientes que te muerden, que si llora, que si solo chupa pero no comer, que si tira, que si sintoniza el otro pezón, para ti mi amor.....
Y encima niño berreando cada dos por tres.


----------



## A.k.A (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No lo intenté mi vida, ni eso y no veas que bien me fue, se lo recomiendo a todo el mundo, disfruté de mi niño a lo bestia, relajada, descansada y feliz...cosa que muchas amamantadoras no pueden ni soñar, cosas que pasan.
> 
> 
> A ver, cuántos años lleva existiendo internet, la ropa, el coche y los tractores?



Da así como la ligera impresión, que tienes un pequeño complejo o sentimiento de culpabilidad por no haberle dado a tu hijo lo mejor que podías darle como lactante: TETA y LECHE MATERNA.

PERO, con leche materna o sin ella, eres madre igualmente y has criado, eso ya es mucho...pero ten respeto por ti misma, y no te autoengañes de esta manera, que te lo acabas creyendo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Entre otras muchas cosas, todo para tener un niño sano, feliz, guapo y listo, da rabia eh?



Sí, sí, tú disimula y pon excusas. Tampoco se muere ningún crio porque no le cambien los pañales o lo tengan todo el día encerrado o enchufado a la TV. Y eso no quiere decir que sea ni lo mejor, ni lo óptimo para ellos. 

Porque que yo sepa la se cansaba ERAS TÚ no el niño, y la que se estresaba o era infeliz lo mismo.

Lo último hubiese sido que digas que te importaba un carajo el crío. Si no se adapta a tu conveniencia que se joda. Total con 18 tacos no se iba a acordar ¿Verdad?

Pues mirando tanto por lo tuyo, deberías ver el riesgo asociado al cáncer de mama en mujeres que no han dado el pecho. Sería un epílogo casi poético en tu caso.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Sí, sí, tú disimula y pon excusas. Tampoco se muere ningún crio porque no le cambien los pañales o lo tengan todo el día encerrado o enchufado a la TV. Y eso no quiere decir que sea ni lo mejor, ni lo óptimo para ellos.
> 
> Porque que yo sepa la se cansaba ERAS TÚ no el niño, y la que se estresaba o era infeliz lo mismo.
> 
> ...



A ver amor, no hubo opción, de entrada lo tenía claro, así que no desbarres
El cáncer de mama le sobreviene a mujeres que han alargado la lactancia (por tener las hormonas disparadas ) y las que han hecho tratamientos de fertilidad por lo mismo.
Ya lo he dicho, conozco varios casos, lamentablemente una falleció, cuatro niños y todos amamantados, se la descubrió dando pecho al pequeño.....menos chistes con eso, que sí está probado que son cánceres hormono-dependientes incluido el de útero y ovarios.
Te diré más, la lactancia materna en todo caso se debería dar como mucho hasta los seis meses (dientes) precisamente para no alargar el estado hormonal y no llegar a tener un cáncer por ello, peeeero, aconsejan lo contrario y ahí tienes el resultado.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> A ver amor, no hubo opción, de entrada lo tenía claro, así que no desbarres
> El cáncer de mama le sobreviene a mujeres que han alargado la lactancia (por tener las hormonas disparadas ) y las que han hecho tratamientos de fertilidad por lo mismo.
> Ya lo he dicho, conozco varios casos, lamentablemente una falleció, cuatro niños y todos amamantados, se la descubrió dando pecho al pequeño.....menos chistes con eso, que sí está probado que son cánceres hormono-dependientes.



Osea que no tienes ni puta idea. Mujeres que hayan dado el pecho con cáncer SOLO aquellas que tengan predisposición genética y antecedentes familiares. El resto, ya sabes lo que hay. Busca abuelas por encima de cierta edad con cáncer de mama y luego compara con las nuevas remesas.

Que lo tenías decidido nadie lo duda. Era algo más que obvio. Es justo lo que te define perfectamente. Y lo de ahora también. Si realmente creyeses haber hecho lo mejor sin lugar a dudas, este hilo sobraba.

Pero tú sabes, que todos sabemos lo que eres en realidad. Por tanto no te queda más remedio que intentar justificarte.

No pasa nada. Total hay 100.000 abortos al año en España y las que lo hacen usan argumentos muy semejantes a los tuyos. Al menos en tu caso no dar teta no mata, solo te retrata, al menos a priori.


----------



## Catalinius (1 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Osea que no tienes ni puta idea. Mujeres que hayan dado el pecho con cáncer SOLO aquellas que tengan predisposición genética y antecedentes familiares. El resto, ya sabes lo que hay. Busca abuelas por encima de cierta edad con cáncer de mama y luego compara con las nuevas remesas.
> 
> Que lo tenías decidido nadie lo duda. Era algo más que obvio. Es justo lo que te define perfectamente. Y lo de ahora también. Si realmente creyeses haber hecho lo mejor sin lugar a dudas, este hilo sobraba.
> 
> ...



No te vuelvas loco corazón, entre las amamantadoras eternas, las de los tratamientos y las de las mamografías ahí las tienes.
Te repito, abro hilo para que las mujeres se enteren de lo que es realmente dar teta y para qué sirve hoy día............................. y menos mal que he puesto antes las ventajas y desventajas así lo tendrán mucho más claro.
Hay que ser más listas y tener las cosas claras.
Sigue buscando y verás las causas de los cánceres hormono-dependientes...no veas la cara que se las quedó a mis conocidas que habían dado pecho por dos años seguidos de media.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No te vuelvas loco corazón, entre las amamantadoras eternas, las de los tratamientos y las de las mamografías ahí las tienes.
> Te repito, abro hilo para que las mujeres se enteren de lo que es realmente dar teta y para qué sirve hoy día............................. y menos mal que he puesto antes las ventajas y desventajas así lo tendrán mucho más claro.
> Hay que ser más listas y tener las cosas claras.
> Sigue buscando y verás las causas de los cánceres hormono-dependientes, muchas se van a asustar.



Precisamente los más benignos. El resto, son los jodidos. Esos mismos que se han disparado con el incremento de la lactancia artificial.

Tú no has dado ni ventajas, ni inconvenientes, SOLO HAS SOLTADO una ristra de mentiras y falsedades una detrás de otra para intentar consolarte arrastrando a muchas otras a adoptar tu actitud para así justificar tu egoísmo, tu absoluta falta de rigor pero sobre todo tu ausencia de vergüenza. 

Solo eres un subproducto de la sociedad moderna. Ni siquiera eres especial. Una de tantas para las que los nenes son un artículo de consumo más. Cuya existencia solo se justifica en base a lo que te puedan aportar y nada más. Por supuesto que siempre antepondrás tu comodidad e intereses a los suyos. Aunque eso sí, luego lo venderás como progreso o adelanto. Como te dije antes. Igual que las aborteras, que no los tienen porque dicen "que no les podrán dar una buena vida". FALSO, no los tienen porque son ellas las que quieren darse la buena vida.

Ni sorprendes, ni escandalizas. Solo nos muestras lo que llevamos tanto tiempo diciendo en este foro.


----------



## A.k.A (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Te repito, abro hilo para que las mujeres se enteren de lo que es realmente dar teta



Y se lo cuentas tú, que no has dado teta.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

A.k.A dijo:


> Y se lo cuentas tú, que no has dado teta.



Exacto, porque se trata de convencerlas de que no lo hagan, para así poder camuflarse entre el paisaje, no de ayudarlas "a decidir".


----------



## Lenina (1 Feb 2022)

Señoras que quieran dar teta:

Dar teta es cansado y representa un trabajo, como todo lo que merece la pena. Y es tremendamente satisfactorio. He amamantado durante 2 años y 5 meses entre los dos niños. Ni una mastitis, ni una llaga. He tenido leche para amamantar a mis hijos y hacerles un cortado a todos los de la finca. Mis hijos estaban redondos y preciosos. Nunca han visto un biberón. No han ido a la guardería, ni se han quedado en comedores. No son niños dependientes de mí, lo contrario, son niños muy sociables e independientes. Duermen en su habitación desde los 2 años solos, sin ningún miedo. Adoran a su padre aunque nunca les dio de comer mientras fueron bebés. No tengáis miedo de entregaros completamente, sin egoísmos, a vuestros hijos y darles todo vuestro tiempo. Ese tiempo vuela. Y los hijos son un préstamo de la vida. Un día volarán del nido y recordaréis esos días en los que no teníais tiempo ni para ir al baño, como los mejores de vuestra vida, los más simples, los más bellos.


----------



## Paisdemierda (1 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.



Aldeano analfabeto abre hilo sobre la primera puta cuñadez que se le ocurre.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (1 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor es el sabo.

Leche de mi rabo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (1 Feb 2022)

La verdad me ha costado más tiempo de lo que pensaba encontrar un artículo en español. En inglés los hay a cientos:



Beneficios de la lactancia materna y riesgos de no amamantar



El resumen:

_La lactancia materna (LM) es el alimento diseñado por la naturaleza para el recién nacido y el lactante, sin embargo su prevalencia actual no es la óptima. El objetivo de este artículo es revisar la evidencia actualizada de los beneficios de la LM para el niño y la sociedad, y recordar los riesgos asociados al reemplazo de ésta con fórmulas lácteas. *La lactancia ha demostrado ser un factor protector contra distintas enfermedades infectocontagiosas, del espectro atópico y cardiovasculares, así como contra la leucemia, enterocolitis necrotizante, enfermedad celíaca y enfermedades inflamatorias intestinales. Asimismo, tiene un impacto positivo en el neurodesarrollo, mejorando el coeficiente intelectual y pudiendo tener una disminución del riesgo de otras condiciones como el déficit atencional, trastorno generalizado del desarrollo y alteraciones de conducta. La LM puede prevenir un 13% de la mortalidad infantil en el mundo, y disminuye el riesgo de muerte súbita del lactante en un 36%*. La lactancia implica un ahorro directo en el uso de fórmulas lácteas y mamaderas, e indirecto en costos de salud asociados, muertes prematuras y años de vida ajustados por calidad, entre otros. Además, es medioambientalmente amigable sin dejar trazas de huella de carbono en su producción y consumo. *El uso de fórmulas lácteas y mamaderas tienen riesgos inherentes asociado, aumentan el riesgo de las alteraciones de la cavidad oral, tales como respiración bucal, maloclusión, alteración de la mordida y caries. Por último, la microbiota intestinal, la oxigenación y la termorregulación de los lactantes se ven afectadas negativamente por su uso.*_

Sigue:


*Enfermedades infectocontagiosas*

La LME, definida como la alimentación del lactante sólo con leche materna sin inclusión de sólidos ni otros líquidos ha demostrado disminuir el riesgo de infecciones gastrointestinales. Cualquier volumen de LM es protectora, ésta se asocia a un 64% de reducción de la incidencia de infecciones gastrointestinales inespecíficas, y además existe un efecto protector residual hasta dos meses después de suspendida la lactancia. Por otra parte, aquellos lactantes alimentados con fórmula exclusiva presentan un incremento del 80% en el riesgo de presentar diarrea. Los lactantes alimentados con LM durante el primer año de vida presentan un 30% menos de riesgo de enfermar de diarrea por rotavirus, y además ha sido descrita como un factor protector contra la infección por Giardia tanto sintomática como asintomática....................


*Leucemia*

Una RS reciente que cubrió la literatura de los últimos 50 años, concluyó que la LM por seis meses o más estaba asociada a un 19% de disminución del riesgo de desarrollar leucemia durante la infancia..............



*Enterocolitis necrotizante*

En recién nacidos prematuros la LM está relacionada con un 58% a 77% de reducción del riesgo de presentar esta enfermedad. Cada diez niños alimentados con LME se previene una enterocolitis necrotizante, y cada ocho se previene una enterocolitis que requiere cirugía o una muerte por ésta....................



*Otras patologías*

La LM también tiene un rol protector sobre la enfermedad celiaca, existe una reducción de un 52% de riesgo de desarrollarla en aquellos lactantes que están con LM al momento de exponerse a alimentación con gluten. Además existe una asociación entre la duración de la LM y la reducción del riesgo cuando se evalúa la presencia de anticuerpos celíacos. Por otra parte, la LM está asociada con un 31% de reducción de riesgo de presentar enfermedades inflamatorias intestinales durante la infancia.

Y PARA REMATE:


*Neurodesarrollo*

Un estudio de cohorte evaluó a adultos de 18 años mediante la Escala de Inteligencia de Wechsler para adultos (WAIS) y la Børge Priens Prøve (BPP), los resultados mostraron una relación dosis-respuesta entre la duración de la LM y todas las mediciones del coeficiente intelectual. Quienes fueron amamantados por menos de un mes presentan 6,6 puntos menos que aquellos amamantados durante 7 a 9 meses en la escala de WAIS y 2,1 puntos en la BPP32. Por otra parte, una revisión con meta-análisis de estudios observacionales de cohorte y de casos y controles realizados en varios países desarrollados mostró una diferencia significativa de 3,16 puntos más en el desarrollo cognitivo en aquellos niños amamantados comparado con aquellos alimentados con fórmula, y se observó además un mayor beneficio en aquellos niños amamantados por más tiempo. En niños de muy bajo peso al nacer, la duración de la LM se correlacionó directamente con la puntuación de coeficiente intelectual verbal y de ejecución en la escala de Wechsler a los 7-8 años, según un estudio de cohorte.



En resumen. Repetid todos conmigo para que la OP se entere de una buena vez.

*¡HIJA DE PUTA!*


----------



## Estais_avisados (1 Feb 2022)

Charo vacuñada 50tona vozalerda con hijo adolescente y "parejo" que ambos deben pasar de ella por las taras mentales que padece.. pasa día y noche foreando.

Ella siempre tiene razón en todo como buena Charo vale chato, Titi, cariño, majete!!!

Gosta de la casquería, y prezume de cuerpazo! Ya se sabe lo que eso supone... Gordaca!!!!

Sufre attworismo de razón debido a que en su "trabajo" y/o vida privada familia no pinta na lo que diga u opine, vamos sufre de un grave problema de falta de atención.

Puede que lo sufriera de pequeña o de mayor, pero lo desarrolla aquí desde su fecha de registro.

Más de 9000 mensajes en 2 años justos desde su registro dan una media de 12,3 mensajes por día

Dado el contenido de lo cuáles donde siempre quiere llevar razón en los temas insustanciales en los que se mete el diagnóstico es el siguiente:

Charo loca que se queda sola y se amarga y cubre su amargura con una falsa felicidad en los mensajes de chupi guay yo voy muy feliz por la vida 

Eso sí en un mensaje confiesa tener ansiedad por todo, de ahí su obsesión porque todos llevemos mascarillas en el día de hoy en el debate del congreso por la votación de ley.

Fantasea con maromos de otra épocas y series viejunas y es asidua a programas del corason.

También dice que no se hace chequeos médicos porque tiene miedo que le saquen "algo" todo en orden en su cabeza de covidiota con taras mentales y vacunas de su veterinario reglamentarias!

Diagnóstico final: psiquiatra, psicólogo, pastillas e ignore


Huid insensatos!!!!!!

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

A.k.A dijo:


> Y se lo cuentas tú, que no has dado teta.



Pero lo he visto y dan lástima y se deprimen y lloran y tienen dolores...un número.



Lenina dijo:


> Señoras que quieran dar teta:
> 
> Dar teta es cansado y representa un trabajo, como todo lo que merece la pena. Y es tremendamente satisfactorio. He amamantado durante 2 años y 5 meses entre los dos niños. Ni una mastitis, ni una llaga. He tenido leche para amamantar a mis hijos y hacerles un cortado a todos los de la finca. Mis hijos estaban redondos y preciosos. Nunca han visto un biberón. No han ido a la guardería, ni se han quedado en comedores. No son niños dependientes de mí, lo contrario, son niños muy sociables e independientes. Duermen en su habitación desde los 2 años solos, sin ningún miedo. Adoran a su padre aunque nunca les dio de comer mientras fueron bebés. No tengáis miedo de entregaros completamente, sin egoísmos, a vuestros hijos y darles todo vuestro tiempo. Ese tiempo vuela. Y los hijos son un préstamo de la vida. Un día volarán del nido y recordaréis esos días en los que no teníais tiempo ni para ir al baño, como los mejores de vuestra vida, los más simples, los más bellos.



Ohhhh la madre abnegada y sacrificada que enarbola sus retoños como estandartes del singular sacrificio efectuado.
Tengo uno ya mayor, fórmula, guardería con 9 meses, maduro y con media de 10 en 1º de bach, dos veces anginas y algún resfriado, pasó covid en verano sin vacuna y con décimas.....medalla nacional de un deporte individual.
Hemos disfrutado de la vida sin lloros, mi salud y mis glándulas mamarias intactas, mi recuperación del parto en 15 días y poco más para volver a mi peso ya que solo engordé 7 kilos en todo el embarazo.
Os animo a disfrutar de ser madres, no vacas lecheras, procurad independencia a vuestros hijos porque no son propiedad de nadie y sed felices no amargadas con dolores, insomnes y sufridas heroinas dudosas, vuestros hijos os lo agradecerán.
Si empezáis con la teta y el crío berrea y no hay forma, ni lo dudéis, no estáis para sufrir y hacer sufrir a un recién nacido o esperar a que su bajo peso sea motivo de alarma para un pediatra, es cruel.

@Estais_avisados
Gracias por seguirme y dedicarme tu tiempo en semejante artículo 

@luisgarciaredondo
Dónde lo ha demostrado y cómo?, ja, ja, ja.....venga macho, demuestra cómo está demostrado o qué pasa que lo que te pongan va a misa, no mi vida, resultados claros y controlados NO EXISTEN, no te empeñes.
Pásate por un foro que se llama Crianza Natural y me dices cómo les han salido las criaturas.....
Qué feo eso de meter a tu madre en esto, con letra agrandada y en negrilla , sería porque mamaste ... ains.....

*Ahora los ejpertos dicen que la energía nuclear es verde
Si es que es lo que tiene ser ejperto, que según me de, digo.*


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero lo he visto y dan lástima y se deprimen y lloran y tienen dolores...un número.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O eres gilipollas, o no sabes leer o simplemente te haces vieja y como no puedes enseñar las tetas intentas que te hagan casito soltando mamarrachadas.

Precisamente el artículo es una revisión, luego tienes toda la bibliografía que prefieras referenciada. Así de sencillo, so pedorra.


----------



## Catalinius (2 Feb 2022)

Ahora los ejpertos dicen la que energía nuclear es verde


luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> O eres gilipollas, o no sabes leer o simplemente te haces vieja y como no puedes enseñar las tetas intentas que te hagan casito soltando mamarrachadas.
> 
> Precisamente el artículo es una revisión, luego tienes toda la bibliografía que prefieras referenciada. Así de sencillo, so pedorra.



El insulto te precede como para creer las tonterías que dices y las jumentadas que pones.
Te repito de nuevo: ahora la nuclear es ecológica y verde...toma moreno 
Referenciada en qué, en las estadísticas de Tezanos o ni eso?....mira pequeño, no se puede completar un estudio de ese tipo y menos afirmar las chorradas que dicen sobre el CI sin CONTROLAR VARIABLES y sabes qué? que es imposible controlar esas variables, para ello deberían encerrar madres y niños durante años y estudiar su genética para poder valorar lo invalorable, así que se menos bobo y PIENSA, que es de lo que más carece este país de pensamiento individual.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (2 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ahora los ejpertos dicen la que energía nuclear es verde
> 
> El insulto te precede como para creer las tonterías que dices y las jumentadas que pones.
> Te repito de nuevo: ahora la nuclear es ecológica y verde...toma moreno
> Referenciada en qué, en las estadísticas de Tezanos o ni eso?....mira pequeño, no se puede completar un estudio de ese tipo y menos afirmar las chorradas que dicen sobre el CI sin CONTROLAR VARIABLES y sabes qué? que es imposible controlar esas variables, para ello deberían encerrar madres y niños durante años y estudiar su genética para poder valorar lo invalorable, así que se menos bobo y PIENSA, que es de lo que más carece este país de pensamiento individual.



Ahhhh vale ¿Esto como funciona?

Para fragmentar la leche de vaca, mezclarla con suplementos y toda casi de añadidos o el control en laboratorio, SÍ vale la ciencia. Para decirte a las claras con un sustento bibliográfico abrumador que la leche materna es insustituible NO.

¿Te quejas de los insultos? Es lo menos que te mereces.


1. Victora CG, Bahl R, Barros AJ, et al. Breastfeeding in the 21st century: epidemiology, mechanisms, and lifelong effect. Lancet 2016;387(10017):475-90. [ Links ]

2. Ministerio de Salud. Manual de Lactancia Materna. 2010 [cited 2017 04/01/17]; Segunda:[Available from: http://web.minsal.cl/sites/default/files/files/manual_lactancia_materna.pdf. [ Links ]

3. Ministerio de Salud. Subsecretaria de Salud Pública. División Políticas Públicas Saludables y Promoción. Depto. Nutrición y Alimentos. Vigilancia del estado nutricional de la población bajo control y de la lactancia materna en el sistema público de salud de Chile. 2014 04/01/17]; Available from: http://web.minsal.cl/sites/default/files/files/Informe Vigilancia Nutricional y Lactancia Materna Diciembre 2014.docx.pdf. [ Links ]

4. Kramer MS, Chalmers B, Hodnett ED, et al. Promotion of Breastfeeding Intervention Trial. (PROBIT) A Randomized Trial in the Republic of Belarus. JAMA 2001;285 (4):413-20. [ Links ]

5. Section on Breastfeeding. Breastfeeding and the Use of Human Milk. Pediatrics 2012;129:e827-41. [ Links ]

6. Scariati PD, Grummer-Strawn LM, Fein SB. A Longitudinal Analysis of Infant Morbidity and Extent of Breastfeeding in the United States. Pediatrics 1997; 99(6):E5. [ Links ]

7. Naficy AB, Abu-Elyazeed R, Holmes JL, et al. Epidemiology of Rotavirus Diarrhea in Egyptian Children and Implications for Disease Control. Am J Epidemiol 1999; 150(7):770-77. [ Links ]

8. Morrow AL, Reves RR, West MS, et al. Protection against infection with Giardia Lamblia by breast-feeding in a cohort of Mexican infants. J Pediatr 1992;121:363-70. [ Links ]

9. Meremikwu MM, Asindi AA, Antia-Obong OE. The influence of breast feeding on the occurrence of dysentery, persistent diarrhoea and malnutrition among Nigerian children with diarrhoea. West Afr J Med 1997;16(1):20-3. [ Links ]

10. Ip S, Chung M, Raman G, et al. Breastfeeding and Maternal and Infant Health Outcomes in Developed Countries. Evid Rep Technol Assess (Full Rep). 2007;(153):1-186. [ Links ]

11. Libraty DH, Capeding RZ, Obcena A, Brion JD, Tallo V. Breastfeeding During Early Infancy is Associated with a Lower Incidence of Febrile Illnesses. Open Pediatr Med Journal 2013;24(7):40-1. [ Links ]

12. Netzer-Tomkins H, Rubin L, Ephros M. Breastfeeding Is Associated with Decreased Hospitalization for Neonatal Fever. Breastfeed Med 2016;11(5):218-21. [ Links ]

13. Lamberti LM, Zakarija-Grković I, Fischer Walker CL, et al. Breastfeeding for reducing the risk of pneumonia morbidity and mortality in children under two: a systematic literature review and meta-analysis. BMC Public Health 2013;13 (Suppl 3:S18):S3-18. [ Links ]

14. Saarinen UM, Kajosaari M. Breastfeeding as prophylaxis against atopic disease: Prospective follow-up study until 17 years old. Lancet 1995;346:1065-9. [ Links ]

15. Bion V, Lockett GA, Soto-Ramírez N, et al. Evaluating the efficacy of breastfeeding guidelines on long-term outcomes for allergic disease. Allergy 2016;71(5):661-70. [ Links ]

16. Greer FR, Sicherer SH, Burks AW; American Academy of Pediatrics Committee on Nutrition; American Academy of Pediatrics Section on Allergy and Immunology. Effects of early nutritional interventions on the development of atopic disease in infants and children: the role of maternal dietary restriction, breastfeeding, timing of introduction of complementary foods, and hydrolyzed formulas. Pediatrics 2008;121(1):183-91. [ Links ]

17. Oddy WH, Holt PG, Sly PD, et al. Association between breast feeding and asthma in 6 year old children: Findings of a prospective birth cohort study. BMJ 1999;319:815-9. [ Links ]

18. Dogaru CM, Nyffenegger D, Pescatore AM, Spycher BD, Kuehni CE. Breastfeeding and childhood asthma: systematic review and meta-analysis. Am J Epidemiol 2014; 179(10):1153-67. [ Links ]

19. Kelishadi R, Farajian S. The protective effects of breastfeeding on chronic non-communicable diseases in adulthood: A review of evidence. Adv Biomed Res. 2014;3:3. [ Links ]

20. Gillman MW, Rifas-Shiman SL, Camargo CA Jr, et al. Risk of overweight among adolescents who were breastfed as infants. JAMA 2001;285:2461-7. [ Links ]

21. Hediger ML, Overpeck MD, Kuczmarski RJ, Ruan WJ. Association between
infant breastfeeding and overweight in young children. JAMA 2001;285:2453-60. [ Links ]

22. von Kries R, Koletzko B, Sauerwald T, et al. Breast feeding and obesity: Cross sectional study. BMJ 1999;319:147-50. [ Links ]

23. Hess C, Ofei A, Mincher A. Breastfeeding and Childhood Obesity Among African Americans: A Systematic Review. MCN Am J Matern Child Nurs 2015;40(5):313-9. [ Links ]

24. Aguilar Cordero MJ, Sánchez López AM, Madrid Baños N, Mur Villar N, Expósito Ruiz M, Hermoso Rodríguez E. Breastfeeding for the prevention of overweight and obesity in children and teenagers; systematic review. Nutr Hosp 2014;31(2):606-20. [ Links ]

25. Jarpa MC, Cerda LJ, Terrazas MC, Cano CC. Breastfeeding as a protective factor against overweight and obesity among pre-school children. Rev Chil Pediatr 2015;86(1):32-7. [ Links ]

26. Singhal A, Cole TJ, Lucas A. Early nutrition in preterm infants and later blood pressure: Two cohorts after randomised trials. Lancet 2001;357:413-9. [ Links ]

27. Jones ME, Swerdlow AJ, Gill LE, Goldacre MJ. Pre-natal and early life risk factors for childhood onset diabetes mellitus: A record linkage study. Int J Epidemiol. 1998;27(3):444-9. [ Links ]

28. Amitay EL, Keinan-Boker L. Breastfeeding and Childhood Leukemia Incidence: A Meta-analysis and Systematic Review. JAMA Pediatr 2015;169(6):e151025. [ Links ]

29. Sullivan S, Schanler RJ, Kim JH, et al. An exclusively human milk-based diet is associated with a lower rate of necrotizing enterocolitis than a diet of human milk and bovine milk-based products. J Pediatr 2010;156(4):562-7. [ Links ]

30. Herrmann K, Carroll K. An exclusively human milk diet reduces necrotizing enterocolitis. Breastfeed Med 2014;9(4):184-90. [ Links ]

31. Meinzen-Derr J, Poindexter B, Wrage L, Morrow AL, Stoll B, Donovan EF. Role of human milk in extremely low birth weight infants’ risk of necrotizing enterocolitis or death. J Perinatol 2009;29(1):57-62. [ Links ]

32. Mortensen EL, Michaelsen KF, Sanders SA, Reinisch JM. The association between duration of breastfeeding and adult intelligence. JAMA 2002;287:2365-71. [ Links ]

33. Anderson JW, Johnstone BM, Remley DT. Breast-feeding and cognitive development: A meta-analysis. Am J Clin Nutr 1999;70:525-35. [ Links ]

34. Horwood LJ, Darlow BA, Mogridge N. Breast milk feeding and cognitive ability at 7-8 years. Arch Dis Child Fetal Neonatal Ed. 2001;84(1):F23-7. [ Links ]

35. Bar S, Milanaik R, Adesman A. Long-term neurodevelopmental benefits of breastfeeding. Curr Opin Pediatr 2016;28(4):559-66. [ Links ]

36. Rochat TJ, Houle B, Stein A, et al. Exclusive Breastfeeding and Cognition, Executive Function, and Behavioural Disorders in Primary School-Aged Children in Rural South Africa: A Cohort Analysis. PLoS Med 2016;13(6):e1002044. [ Links ]

37. Betrán AP, de Onís M, Lauer JA, Villar J. Ecological study of effect of breast feeding on infant mortality in Latin America. BMJ 2001;323(7308):303-6. [ Links ]

38. Edmond K, Newton S, Hurt L, et al; NEOVITA Study Group. Timing of initiation, patterns of breastfeeding, and infant survival: prospective analysis of pooled data from three randomised trials. Lancet Glob Health 2016;4(4):e266-75. [ Links ]

39. Weimer JP. The economic benefits of breastfeeding: A review and analysis. ERS Food Assistance and Nutrition Research Report No. 13. USDA Economic Research Service, Washington, D.C. 2001. [ Links ]

40. Bartick MC, Stuebe AM, Schwarz EB, Luongo C, Reinhold AG, Foster EM. Cost Analysis of Maternal Disease Associated With Suboptimal Breastfeeding. Obstet Gynecol 2013;122:111-9. [ Links ]

41. Mahon J, Claxton L, Wood H. Modelling the cost-effectiveness of human milk and breastfeeding in preterm infants in the United Kingdom. Health Econ Rev 2016;6(1):54. [ Links ]

42. Mcgregor J, Barseghyan M. Neurobiologically-based earning benefits of being breastfed: long term economic analysis. 2016. [ Links ]

43. Rollins NC, Bhandari N, Hajeebhoy N, et al; Lancet Breastfeeding Series Group. Why invest, and what it will take to improve breastfeeding practices? Lancet 2016;387(10017):491-504. [ Links ]

44. Shellhorn C, Valdés V. La leche humana, composicion, beneficios y comparación con la leche de vaca. Extraído y adaptado de Manual de Lactancia para Profesionales de la Salud. Comisión de Lactancia MINSAL, UNICEF., 1995. http://www.unicef.cl/lactancia/docs/mod01/Mod 1beneficios manual.pdf. [ Links ]

45. Viggiano D, Fasano D, Monaco G, Strohmenger L. Breast feeding, bottle feeding, and non-nutritive sucking; effects on occlusion in deciduous dentition. Arch Dis Child Fetal Neonatal 2004;89:1121-3. [ Links ]

46. Avila WM, Pordeus IA, Paiva SM, Martins CC. Breast and Bottle Feeding as Risk Factors for Dental Caries: A Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis. PLoS One 2015;10(11):e0142922. [ Links ]

47. Guaraldi F, Salvatori G. Effect of breast and formula feeding on gut microbiota shaping in newborns. Front Cell Infect Microbiol 2012;2:94. [ Links ]

48. Chen CH, Wang TM, Chang HM, Chi CS. The effect of breast- and bottle-feeding on oxygen saturation and body temperature in preterm infants. J Hum Lact. 2000;16(1):21-7. [ Links ]

49. Mathew OP, Bhatia J. Sucking and breathing patterns during breast- and bottle-feeding in term neonates: Effects of nutrient delivery and composition. Am J Dis Child. 1989;143(5):588-92. [ Links ]


Venga dinos cuantos de estos se equivocan, pedazo de hija de puta.


----------



## Maddie (3 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Estás estableciendo unos paralelismos que solo son verdaderos en tu cabeza y en tu experiencia, que nada tiene que ver con la realidad y las demás experiencias. Yo he tenido dos hijos, ambos amamantados a demanda, y uno era muy llorón y el otro para nada. No hay una correlación entre bebés llorones/no llorones leche de fórmula/leche materna.
> Pero si la hubiera, la cosa entonces sería para extrañarse y mosquearse, porque un bebé recién nacido no está preparado fisiológicamente para estar toda la noche sin pedir alimento. No es propio del ser humano, y más que satisfacción por dormir toda la noche sin ser molestada, me preocuparía por la evidente anomalía del comportamiento de mi bebé.
> Lo que "se vea" o "no se vea" es un absurdo. La leche materna es el alimento más adecuado para un bebé. Es un alimento vivo, que se adapta a la estación del año (siendo más líquido en verano para evitar las deshidrataciones), que se adapta a las enfermedades del bebé volviendo a generar calostro si el bebé enferma o tiene fiebre. No es solo pura lógica, es que la evidencia científica lo avala. No se "ve" si al nene enfermo la gripe le va a durar 3 días con leche materna y 5 sin ella. Los beneficios no van a tener una "visibilidad". Ni falta que hace. Para mí el principal beneficio es saber que le estoy dando lo que le es natural y lo que es mejor. Y eso sin contar los recipientes donde se les da la leche de fórmula. Hace 20 años los bebés tragaban bisfenol A en los biberones como locos. Ahora pueden estar envenenándose "sin visibilidad", con otra sustancia que todavía no se ha descubierto que sea dañina, y relacionarse dentro de 40 años con cáncer u otras enfermedades. Lo mismo con los ingredientes de la fórmula, tienes que dejar en las manos de la buena voluntad de los laboratorios, que están ganando mucho dinerito, si cuando descubren algo potencialmente dañino lo van a decir inmediatamente o se van a callar y a seguir poniendo la mano.



La Catalina es una progre sin hijos y sin moral. Mis diez por contestar con tanta clase pero a estás monstruos ni mirarlas. A ella, la Esther y la Jevitonta, el trío de mulas que van de tradicionales, pero que con temas tan claros como este salen a relucir como las progres que son.


----------



## Maddie (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Insisto sin tan mala es una y tan buena la otra, en qué se ve?, es que parece que no os enteráis de que no se NOTA y no TRASPASA, solo en falta de sueño y lloros eternos, más tetas fuera y de chupete para regocijo del de arriba.



Pues para eso son las madres, si quieres niños que no quiten el sueño y no den problemas cómprate un Nenuco. No deberías ser madre, no sirves, ni das la talla.


----------



## Maddie (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Feliz de ser inteligente y no hacerlo.  Besos.



Eres vomitiva.


----------



## Maddie (3 Feb 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Eres tan tonta que tú misma te delatas.
> 
> Osea que dar de mamar, no es relajante, cansa y hace a las mujeres infelices.
> 
> ...



Es que está tipa no entiende lo engorrosa que es ella y que tenemos que soportarla y no se calla la muy infeliz. Pobre del sujeto que le hizo el supuesto hijo, que cruz tratar con semejante estropicio de mujer.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sobre todo ahora que comemos mierda y de toda la vida se sabe que de lo que se come se cría.




Porque la leche materna lleva calostro que es esencial para el desarrollo del sistema inmunológico de los críos. Los bebés que no consumen leche materna después de adultos suelen tener un sistema inmunológico menos eficiente y ser por tanto más propensos a las enfermedades.

Por eso los críos tienen que beber mucha leche materna y tú también debes de consumir mucha leche pero de la del cipote porque aunque no lleva calostro si lleva muchas proteinas y algo hará también por el sistema inmunológico que digo yo.

De nada y saludos.


----------



## Maddie (3 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque la leche materna lleva calostro que es esencial para el desarrollo del sistema inmunológico de los críos. Los bebés que no consumen leche materna después de adultos suelen tener un sistema inmunológico menos eficiente y ser por tanto más propensos a las enfermedades.
> 
> Por eso los críos tienen que beber mucha leche materna y tú también debes de consumir mucha leche pero de la del cipote porque aunque no lleva calostro si lleva muchas proteinas y algo hará también por el sistema inmunológico que digo yo.
> 
> De nada y saludos.



La leche de rabo la haría menos pesada e infeliz. Venir a abrir un hilo con semejante estupidez para buscar la validación que necesita por saber que se ha equivocado.

Buen consejo, pero que use protección, que ningún niño se merece tener semejante cateta ignorante y prepotente como madre.


----------



## zapatitos (3 Feb 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> La leche de rabo la haría menos pesada e infeliz. Venir a abrir un hilo con semejante estupidez para buscar la validación que necesita por saber que se ha equivocado.
> 
> Buen consejo, pero que use protección, que ningún niño se merece tener semejante cateta ignorante y prepotente como madre.




Pues otro consejo que le doy a nuestra amiga la Catalina que hoy estoy generoso es que al menos mientras esté con el crío que se quite la mascarilla porque de tanto no verle la cara a su madre y por tanto no interactuar con normalidad con ella pues el crío le terminará saliendo autista. Y no es troleo y broma ojalá lo fuera.

Aunque por otra parte igual lo mejor para el crío es no ver jamás la cara de amargamulas que tiene su madre y eso le compensa el arriesgarse a tener TEA y con creces.

Saludos.


----------



## Sunwukung (3 Feb 2022)

Lenina dijo:


> Señoras que quieran dar teta:
> 
> Dar teta es cansado y representa un trabajo, como todo lo que merece la pena. Y es tremendamente satisfactorio. He amamantado durante 2 años y 5 meses entre los dos niños. Ni una mastitis, ni una llaga. He tenido leche para amamantar a mis hijos y hacerles un cortado a todos los de la finca. Mis hijos estaban redondos y preciosos. Nunca han visto un biberón. No han ido a la guardería, ni se han quedado en comedores. No son niños dependientes de mí, lo contrario, son niños muy sociables e independientes. Duermen en su habitación desde los 2 años solos, sin ningún miedo. Adoran a su padre aunque nunca les dio de comer mientras fueron bebés. No tengáis miedo de entregaros completamente, sin egoísmos, a vuestros hijos y darles todo vuestro tiempo. Ese tiempo vuela. Y los hijos son un préstamo de la vida. Un día volarán del nido y recordaréis esos días en los que no teníais tiempo ni para ir al baño, como los mejores de vuestra vida, los más simples, los más bellos.



el colecho es lo más natural que hay, enhorabuena por tu crianza, pero el diseño general es dormir con los padres hasta el destete, a los seis años o así.

Puede haber variaciones individuales, pero es lo natural en nuestra especie. Mi hermana ha amamantado hasta los 5 o 6 años a todos sus hijos.

Y efectivamente, si a alguna mujer le parece duro ser madre, que lo es, pues que se ligue las trompas y se compre un perro o una serpiente que todavía requiere menos atención.


----------



## Joice (3 Feb 2022)

Me sorprende la paciencia que tenéis y la calidad de muchos de vuestros comentarios. A la trastornada megalómana esa la tengo en el ignore, pero estoy aprendiendo un montón con vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

zapatitos dijo:


> Porque la leche materna lleva calostro que es esencial para el desarrollo del sistema inmunológico de los críos. Los bebés que no consumen leche materna después de adultos suelen tener un sistema inmunológico menos eficiente y ser por tanto más propensos a las enfermedades.
> 
> Por eso los críos tienen que beber mucha leche materna y tú también debes de consumir mucha leche pero de la del cipote porque aunque no lleva calostro si lleva muchas proteinas y algo hará también por el sistema inmunológico que digo yo.
> 
> De nada y saludos.



*Ya se nota vamos, yo voy al pediatra y enseguida lo distingo, solo hay niños de fórmula malos, qué ingenuos sois, ja, ja, ja y tu hasta con orejas.*


QUOTE="General Ramón Cabrera, post: 38990749, member: 190589"]
Supongo que el acceso semanal a carne abundante nada tuvo que ver

Ni la higienización

Ni nada de todo eso

Hay que joderse... que los niños de teta son los que más autismo padecen 

Estáis más perdidas algunas....

¿Qué pasa? ¿Ahora te arrepientes de la decisión de no haber dado leche a tu crío habiendo nacido nada más y nada menos que en la Vía Láctea y vienes aquí a demostrar lo contrario?

¡Espero que ninguna incauta te tome en serio!
[/QUOTE]
*Mamaban eternamente porque no había otra cosa y así se quedaron, muchos morían y otros diminutos.
Vete al foro crianza natural y verás que todos han mamado y hay muchos TEA, Asperger, etc...ahí tienes datos.*

*Y te crees el rey del mambo, por uno como tu hay cinco mejores de fórmula y habiendo dormido más, llorado menos y siendo menos dependientes de la teta de su mami*

[
*Esto ya te ha desbaratado la teoría eh?, pues no veas a ellas que creían estaban a salvo de este tipo de cáncer*



Maddie dijo:


> Pues para eso son las madres, si quieres niños que no quiten el sueño y no den problemas cómprate un Nenuco. No deberías ser madre, no sirves, ni das la talla.



*Es que no se puede hacer sufrir a los niños por enchufarles la teta, cuando hay fórmulas con las que se crían igual o mejor evitándoles el sufrimiento impuesto por madres mártires y egoistas*



luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Ahhhh vale ¿Esto como funciona?
> 
> Para fragmentar la leche de vaca, mezclarla con suplementos y toda casi de añadidos o el control en laboratorio, SÍ vale la ciencia. Para decirte a las claras con un sustento bibliográfico abrumador que la leche materna es insustituible NO.
> 
> ...



*A ver subnormal de libro, no dicen la verdad, pero eso a los idiotas como tu, les da igual*


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2022)

La gente supone que alimentar a un bebé es únicamente un acto de nutrición.

Los bebés humanos y de cualquier otro mamífero , están programados para estar succionando durante horas del pecho de su madre . 
No sólo con la finalidad de alimentar su cuerpo sino su mente. 

Yo que he criado muchas especies de animales a mano , sobre todo aves , puedo afirmar sin la menor duda , que ese proceso es tan determinante para el carácter, el temperamento y LA IDENTIDAD del individuo que es la etapa más importante de su vida. 

LA IMPRONTA ! 

Decía Ángel Cristo, que puedes modular el carácter del tigre según el día que lo separes de la madre .
Si lo sacas demasiado pronto será un gatito y no dará espectáculo
si lo sacas demasiado tarde será peligroso ( es decir : TIGRE ) 

Al sistema criminal , le interesa que se abandonen a los bebés españoles en orfanatos llamados guarderías , porque crean zombis fácilmente domables y manipulables además de NO ADQUIRIR EL INSTINTO MATERNAL , que sólo aparece si la hija a su vez aprendió de su madre. 







Nacemos prematuros. Los bebés deben permanecer pegados a la teta de su madre durante meses. Las guarderías les trastorna. No adquieren instinto matern


Creo que eso lo saben ya, pero nadie plantea soluciones, simplemente la sociedad no esta diseñada en base a la maternidad. Eso si , hay que aceptar que hay mujeres que no estan dispuestas a dejar de ser ellas mismas para vivir a travez de los hijos, y las que si necesitan mucho apoyo. bueno ...




www.burbuja.info




a


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2022)

Piensen :

Si España es el país del mundo con más abortos, menos familias, menos hijos, más homosexuales , lesbianas y resto de parafilias , tantas que ya se han normalizado ...

*¿ no va siendo hora de que busquen la causa ? *


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La gente supone que alimentar a un bebé es únicamente un acto de nutrición.
> 
> Los bebés humanos y de cualquier otro mamífero , están programados para estar succionando durante horas del pecho de su madre .
> No sólo con la finalidad de alimentar su cuerpo sino su mente.
> ...



La impronta de su madre, no de su teta.
El mundo lucha ahora por devolver a la mujer a su papel anterior: cuidadora y paridora para que deje huecos laborales y la única forma de intentarlo es ponerse a decir chorradas no contrastadas para hacer chantajes emocionales absurdos, pero como a las mujeres cada vez nos tratan más como a idiotas inmaduras, nos creemos hasta lo de borrachas y solas queremos llegar a casa.....
Vuestro problema: que algunas pensamos por nosotras mismas y queremos que nuestros bebés sean felices desde el minuto uno, mi hijo no ha llorado por hambre en su vida.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (3 Feb 2022)

El retrasao del OP no sabe, o cobra por decir estas gilipolleces. El estómago de un recién nacido, al igual que su puto cuerpo, acaban de crearse, después de 9 meses en simbiosis pura con su madre, siendo alimentado por el cordón umbilical. Si al niño le das la mierda polvos y luego es un sinsangre, me quedo con la teta.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

Hagakurenomi dijo:


> El retrasao del OP no sabe, o cobra por decir estas gilipolleces. El estómago de un recién nacido, al igual que su puto cuerpo, acaban de crearse, después de 9 meses en simbiosis pura con su madre, siendo alimentado por el cordón umbilical. Si al niño le das la mierda polvos y luego es un sinsangre, me quedo con la teta.



Pues no veas qué bien les sienta la fórmula, nadie te ha dicho nunca que dormir tb alimenta?, pues deberías comparar cómo duermen los de teta y cómo los de fórmula.....


----------



## Hagakurenomi (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues no veas qué bien les sienta la fórmula, nadie te ha dicho nunca que dormir tb alimenta?, pues deberías comparar cómo duermen los de teta y cómo los de fórmula.....



Gracias por tantas gilipolleces, se nota que eres padre.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

Hagakurenomi dijo:


> Gracias por tantas gilipolleces, se nota que eres padre.



Y tu una simple de campeonato.
Negar lo innegable o no conocido es de bobas, bobos o bobes, elige.


----------



## Hagakurenomi (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y tu una simple de campeonato.
> Negar lo innegable o no conocido es de bobas, bobos o bobes, elige.



Que si, que no te hace caso ni tu puta madre. La perra gorda pal retrasado de turno que esta noche tuvo sueños froidianos.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> *Ya se nota vamos, yo voy al pediatra y enseguida lo distingo, solo hay niños de fórmula malos, qué ingenuos sois, ja, ja, ja y tu hasta con orejas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ya, todos mienten menos tú, que has sido iluminada mientras estabas en la ducha. 

Deja ya de aburrirnos con tus chorradas. Ni eres la primera, ni serás la última que pone su coño por encima de todo. Tías como tú, aún más actualmente, A PATADAS. 

Nadie te va a decir nada por ser una pedorra, solo eres una más entre tantas. Lo que ya resulta ridículo es que vengas aquí a pontificar cuando solo eres una retrasada que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que dice y unicamente intenta justificarse y disimular.

Te lo vuelvo a repetir, que no engañas a nadie, que es muy evidente lo que eres y a que juegas. Simplemente asúmelo. Deja de hacer el ridículo y de quedar como una completa retrasada que ya tienes unos añitos para saber cortar a tiempo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La impronta de su madre, no de su teta.
> El mundo lucha ahora por devolver a la mujer a su papel anterior: cuidadora y paridora para que deje huecos laborales y la única forma de intentarlo es ponerse a decir chorradas no contrastadas para hacer chantajes emocionales absurdos, pero como a las mujeres cada vez nos tratan más como a idiotas inmaduras, nos creemos hasta lo de borrachas y solas queremos llegar a casa.....
> Vuestro problema: que algunas pensamos por nosotras mismas y queremos que nuestros bebés sean felices desde el minuto uno, mi hijo no ha llorado por hambre en su vida.



No te quiero asustar pero tu hijo será un p******** de parafilias pornográficas el resto de su vida.

Se hace lo imposible por no criar a los gorilas a mano en los zoos porque se saben las consecuencias.

Las hembras no adquieren el instinto maternal ....
y si se inseminan artificialmente , rechazan a la cría y la matan, la aplastan y los machos se pasan la vida de adultos chupándose el dedo pulgar.


De verdad crees que los animales bebés no detectan quién es su madre y las madres no saben quién es su hijo?


Ninguna madre cría al hijo de otra.

El desconcierto que sufre un bebé recién nacido y a lo largo de la semanas y los meses, cuando un aparato estrambótico que viene siendo una teta de plástico, se lo da cualquiera incluso hombres , le provoca un trastorno mental.

Nosotros no lo vemos porque estamos inmersos en esta distopía, pero la inmensa mayoría de la población mundial ve a los occidentales como gente que está mal de la cabeza


----------



## Viva Bankia manque pierda (3 Feb 2022)

Menuda subnormal. Y encima se vanagloria de ser idiota. Supongo que a una retrasada de pueblo todo lo que venga de un laboratorio le parecerá fascinante... 
En fin, pobre hijo... 
Un saludo y cuidaos...


----------



## Catalinius (3 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No te quiero asustar pero tu hijo será un p******** de parafilias pornográficas el resto de su vida.
> 
> Se hace lo imposible por no criar a los gorilas a mano en los zoos porque se saben las consecuencias.
> 
> ...



Tu formato te delata, amamantado y raro.

Para el @luisgarciaredondo hay un hecho muy palpable y es que solamente se pica quien poca razón le asiste...entiendo que eres sudamericano y que no sabes muy bien de qué van los avances sociales y científicos, España en eso mal pero sudamérica mucho peor.
Lo siento por vuestras mujeres y vuestros hijos, deja de patalear y se un poquito más diplomático corazón, que quedas fatal.

@Viva Bankia manque pierda : Tómate un orfidal tesoro, se te está poniendo gorda la vena del cuello, del resto solo lo intuyo .


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Tu formato te delata, amamantado y raro.
> 
> Para el @luisgarciaredondo hay un hecho muy palpable y es que solamente se pica quien poca razón le asiste...entiendo que eres sudamericano y que no sabes muy bien de qué van los avances sociales y científicos, España en eso mal pero sudamérica mucho peor.
> Lo siento por vuestras mujeres y vuestros hijos, deja de patalear y se un poquito más diplomático corazón, que quedas fatal.
> ...



*El suicidio/genocidio occidental. *
Está pasando delante de vuestros ojos y aplaudís . 

la mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad


----------



## Catalinius (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *El suicidio/genocidio occidental. *
> Está pasando delante de vuestros ojos y aplaudís .
> 
> la mayor limpieza étnica de la historia de la humanidad



En eso llevas razón, la gente no sabe tener hijos y educarlos y criarlos responsablemente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> En eso llevas razón, la gente no sabe tener hijos y educarlos y criarlos responsablemente.



se llama ausencia de instinto maternal, algo que saben hacer cualquier hembra de cualquier especie excepto las que han sido criadas a biberón por humanos. 

Para los bebés la leche es imprescindible para el crecimiento de su cuerpo , pero el abrazo de su madre y estar pegado al pezón es imprescindible para el crecimiento de su mente. 

Las conexiones neuronales en esa etapa son las más importantes de la vida . Se están creando las estructuras y los andamios que conformarán nuestro carácter , temperamento e identidad como especie. 

En las guarderías están criando zombis con parafilias


----------



## Catalinius (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> se llama ausencia de instinto maternal, algo que saben hacer cualquier hembra de cualquier especie excepto las que han sido criadas a biberón por humanos.
> 
> Para los bebés la leche es imprescindible para el crecimiento de su cuerpo , pero el abrazo de su madre y estar pegado al pezón es imprescindible para el crecimiento de su mente.
> 
> ...



Cómo te crees que se da el biberón, por control remoto?
Si conocieras a mi chaval alucinabas, desmonta semejantes grandilocuencias y como él, millones.
Muchas madres insisiten en que sigan tomando teta incluso cuando el niño ya con dos años no quiere.... si eso es sano.....
La agitación del amamantamiento tb existe e ir contra ella, tampoco es sano.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Cómo te crees que se da el biberón, por control remoto?
> Si conocieras a mi chaval alucinabas, desmonta semejantes grandilocuencias y como él, millones.
> Muchas madres insisiten en que sigan tomando teta incluso cuando el niño ya con dos años no quiere.... si eso es sano.....
> La agitación del amamantamiento tb existe e ir contra ella, tampoco es sano.



No te confundas . Necesita ser niño, ser un ser humano en crecimiento . Le queda una larga vida por delante ( eso es lo malo ) 

Para que lo entiendas mejor ...

los elefantes de circo saben muchos trucos y destrezas que un elefante " salvaje " no podría realizar...

Pero no podrían sobrevivir en el ecosistema al que pertenece su especie ni probablemente criar a sus hijos sin la ayuda y los cuidados humanos.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No te confundas . Necesita ser niño, ser un ser humano en crecimiento . Le queda una larga vida por delante ( eso es lo malo )
> 
> Para que lo entiendas mejor ...
> 
> ...



Madres que no quieren dejar crecer a su hijo, madres que les dan teta con tres años delante de sus amigos de cole, madres que insisten en darles teta por encima de todo y pese a todo....no es sano y menos natural.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Madres que no quieren dejar crecer a su hijo, madres que les dan teta con tres años delante de sus amigos de cole, madres que insisten en darles teta por encima de todo y pese a todo....no es sano y menos natural.



sí ! Lo natural es ser una niña con pene o al revés .


----------



## Neuke (4 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Tonterias.
> 
> Si eso fuese cierto no pondrian 5 vacunas los primeros 14 Dias de vida. O asi. Que les meten ya vacunas en seguida



Las primeras vacunas se ponen con dos meses de edad, al menos en mi comunidad autónoma.


----------



## Catalinius (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> sí ! Lo natural es ser una niña con pene o al revés .





ATARAXIO dijo:


> sí ! Lo natural es ser una niña con pene o al revés .



Si a ti te lo parece porque a mi no, y menos que mientan como hacen con los supuestos beneficios de la lactancia materna.
Antes el pescado azúl no era bueno
Antes los huevos fritos eran peores que los cocidos
Antes la energía nuclear no era buena
Antes enseñar pronto a leer a un niño era bueno.
Sigo?


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si a ti te lo parece porque a mi no, y menos que mientan como hacen con los supuestos beneficios de la lactancia materna.
> Antes el pescado azúl no era bueno
> Antes los huevos fritos eran peores que los cocidos
> Antes la energía nuclear no era buena
> ...



veo que no entiendes que dar la teta a un bebé no es una cuestión alimenticia. 






Entreno a mis guacamayos igual que hacen los políticos con la borregada. con refuerzo positivo/negativo


Los animales se entrenan igual que hacen los políticos con las personas. Son los mismos trucos que ya la mente funciona con los mismos mecanismos. Trucos de entrenamiento animal . Aunque ahora se llame clientelismo y dependencia en entrenamiento animal se llama refuerzo positivo/ refuerzo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Catalinius (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> veo que no entiendes que dar la teta a un bebé no es una cuestión alimenticia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En qué quedamos?
El mío me chupaba el dedo, como verás el vínculo de amor se establece igual, es más, no soportaría dar de mamar me generaría un gran rechazo hacia mi cría, como ves no todo es bueno ni todo está hecho de forma exacta.
Como yo muchas madres, por eso han de saber que no importa porque se crían estupendos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> En qué quedamos?
> El mío me chupaba el dedo, como verás el vínculo de amor se establece igual, es más, no soportaría dar de mamar me generaría un gran rechazo hacia mi cría, como ves no todo es bueno ni todo está hecho de forma exacta.
> Como yo muchas madres, por eso han de saber que no importa porque se crían estupendos.



si entiendes que de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta muchos son musulmanes y otras religiones estrambóticas , también sectas con creencias irracionales y ridículas ¿ qué te hace pensar que tú no estás en otra secta ? 




> El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, como vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia. De igual forma, una conducta que se normaliza en un ambiente cultural dominante, se vuelve invisible



Michel Foucault


----------



## Catalinius (4 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> si entiendes que de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta muchos son musulmanes y otras religiones estrambóticas , también sectas con creencias irracionales y ridículas ¿ qué te hace pensar que tú no estás en otra secta ?
> 
> 
> 
> Michel Foucault



Y por qué si?


----------



## bice (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La leche materna de hoy y según nos alimentamos es de baja calidad, propicia alergias a los bebés y los deja con hambre, efectivamente los tiempos cambian y no necesariamente para bien.
> Se trata de meter en casa a la mujer dando teta hasta que el niño quiere, manipulación pura y absurda.
> 
> 
> ...



Anda que te va a salir bien el niño llenándolo como un pavo de aceite de palma, de soja y de girasol, de un montón de suplementos artificiales y erróneos que se quedan almacenados en los tejidos generando toxicidad, como por ejemplo el hierro sintético, estará el pobre bien estrogeneizado y lleno de hormonas, con la reserva seminal de tus futuras generaciones bien justita. Los antibióticos que toman las vacas que usan para ganadería industrial dónde crees que van a parar? Pues a tu hijo. Claro que se diferencia un niño de teta de un engendro alimentado con un trozo de plástico, en que el engendro de biberón está inflado y fofo y el niño de teta está atlético y prieto. Puedes meter toda la mierda que quieras en el cuerpo de tu hijo, pero ahorranos el venir aquí a justificarte.


----------



## Yomismita (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Al contrario cariño, la leche materna genera intolerancias y cólicos por lo que come la madre y hasta que saben qué lo provoca y la madre deja de comerlo el niño llora, realmente los amamantados son los niños más llorones y ahí tienes el por qué.
> 
> @Yomismita No corazón, con todo el mundo que hablas y tiene problemas de lloros y que no duermen, son teteadores, vete a cualquier guardería y preguntas a las mamis, te sorprenderá el número de sonámbulas mamarias con teta vacía y niño canino con ojeras.
> Te alabamos la hazaña de tetear sonámbula con currar o cómo? de ahí que te rechinen tus cuñadas...lo de siempre, si a ti te ha jodido la parafernalia mamaria, pretendes que a las demás las joda lo mismo, un clásico entre mujeres.
> ...



Me vas a contar tu a mí lo que yo he vivido... las lactancias como los partos no hay dos iguales y con respecto a mis cuñadas, ellas gracias a ideas como las tuyas ni lo intentaron... pues rechazan lo que desconocen... igual que tú, talibana del biberón.


----------



## Yomismita (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pues no veas qué bien les sienta la fórmula, nadie te ha dicho nunca que dormir tb alimenta?, pues deberías comparar cómo duermen los de teta y cómo los de fórmula.....



Duermen empachados


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Y por qué si?



pues por qué te comportas de forma estrambótica aunque tú no lo veas . 

¿ No te das cuenta que todas y cada una de las personas del mundo , incluso mi perro, se cree más lista que nadie ?

si no pensara que su comportamiento es el correcto cambiaría, pero no se puede porque la personalidad, el carácter , el temperamento, la identidad ... se forma en los primeros días, semanas y meses del bebé. 

Te remito a que investigues en GOOGLE " IMPRONTA " .


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (4 Feb 2022)

Menuda guerra de charos y amantadoras de Teta vs Biberón se ha desatado en este hilo, no? 

Dejad que los críos se amamanten, hijas de perrapvtas. ¿No véis que para algunos críos los pechos de su madre son las únicas tetas que van a chupar en su miserable vida?


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Si a ti te lo parece porque a mi no, y menos que mientan como hacen con los supuestos beneficios de la lactancia materna.
> Antes el pescado azúl no era bueno
> Antes los huevos fritos eran peores que los cocidos
> Antes la energía nuclear no era buena
> ...



Pues yo afirmo que eres además de analfabeta retrasada y un ser profundamente inferior. Quien mantenga lo contrario, miente.

Así de sencillo.


----------



## LittleCartier (5 Feb 2022)

Esta lo que quiere es ahorrarse el esfuerzo de dar teta. Porque es un esfuerzo, a veces duele, a veces te desvela, es incómodo. Pero os diré una cosa: compensa. Y ya no hablo del vínculo con tu hijo, sino de la inmunidad que le confieres y el alimento perfecto que le das. Mi hijo mismamente, gran mamón, pero un niño listo, delgado y fuerte, súper activo. Daño no le ha hecho la teta, y mamó hasta los 4. 

La tipa esta del biberón se ha preguntado cómo ha conseguido el ser humano sobrevivir tantos milenios sin leche de fórmula?


----------



## Kadessa (5 Feb 2022)

El OP se cayó al nacer vamos. Y encima luego le alimentaron con fórmula y muchas papillitas azucaradas.


----------



## castolo (5 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Chorradas como melones.
> La leche de laboratorio tiene exactamente lo que precisa un bebé, la materna a saber.



?? La inmunidad por kakuna tiene exactamente lo que necesita el cuerpo contra el covid, la inmunidad natural, a saber...


----------



## Catalinius (6 Feb 2022)

castolo dijo:


> ?? La inmunidad por kakuna tiene exactamente lo que necesita el cuerpo contra el covid, la inmunidad natural, a saber...



Así es.



Yomismita dijo:


> Me vas a contar tu a mí lo que yo he vivido... las lactancias como los partos no hay dos iguales y con respecto a mis cuñadas, ellas gracias a ideas como las tuyas ni lo intentaron... pues rechazan lo que desconocen... igual que tú, talibana del biberón.



Y ellas felices y los niños también, ya ves tu, la teoría del horror para los de fórmula no se cumple y eso a vosotras, abnegadas sacrificadas os jode mogollón.
Claro empachados dice, por eso no vomitan y están placidamente dormidos sin dolor alguno...solo te falta decir que lleva dormidina o moscatel....no sufras, cada vez más madres saben que hacer el indio y dejar llorar a sus hijos no es lo mejor.


----------



## billyjoe87 (6 Feb 2022)

LittleCartier dijo:


> Esta lo que quiere es ahorrarse el esfuerzo de dar teta. Porque es un esfuerzo, a veces duele, a veces te desvela, es incómodo. Pero os diré una cosa: compensa. Y ya no hablo del vínculo con tu hijo, sino de la inmunidad que le confieres y el alimento perfecto que le das. Mi hijo mismamente, gran mamón, pero un niño listo, delgado y fuerte, súper activo. Daño no le ha hecho la teta, y mamó hasta los 4.
> 
> La tipa esta del biberón se ha preguntado cómo ha conseguido el ser humano sobrevivir tantos milenios sin leche de fórmula?



Asi es

Mi cuñada ni ha intentado dar el pecho, directamente de polvos y listo, así se desentiende y lo hace todo mi hermano. Empoderamiento lo llaman, aunque perjudique bastante al crio… La nueva subnormalidad


----------



## Catalinius (6 Feb 2022)

Mi cuñada ni ha intentado dar el pecho, directamente de polvos y listo, así se desentiende y lo hace todo mi hermano. Empoderamiento lo llaman, aunque perjudique bastante al crio… La nueva subnormalidad
[/QUOTE]

*Tu hermano y su mujer gente que piensa por sí misma, enhorabuena para ellos y su hijo*


----------

